# MMORPG's früher und heute



## Tja (9. Februar 2008)

Hatte vorhin ein etwas längeres Gespräch, mit einem alten Everquest 1 Kumpel, welchen ich schon aus Ultima Online Zeiten kenne und deshalb das Thema.

Meiner Meinung nach haben sich die MMORPG's leider sehr negativ entwickelt. Ging es früher noch darum, in einer möglichst harten, rauen Welt *gemeinsam* mit anderen zu bestehen und dafür auch unglaublich gut belohnt zu werden, scheint es heutzutage nur noch um "einfacher, einfacher und einfacher" zu gehen. Das schlägt sich natürlich auch auf das Spielgefühl und vor allem die Gemeinschaften nieder. Früher hatten Pickup-Gruppen eine ganz andere Qualität, Gruppenspiel war wichtig um voran zu kommen - die Leute waren respektvoll, höflich und jeder hatte seinen Platz. 

Wenn ich mir die offiziellen WoW-Foren durchlese scheint es so, als ob Rechtschreibschwäche, Dummheit und Respektlosigkeit nun mehr denn je in der MMORPG Welt regieren.

Fazit:
WoW hat viele Leute in das MMORPG Genre gebracht, welche dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben und mit Solo RPG's besser bedient wären. Vermisse die Zeit, in welcher MMORPG's noch Nischenprodukte waren und gegenseitiger Respekt an der Tagesordnung stand..


----------



## BeneXVI (9. Februar 2008)

/sign


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Februar 2008)

Das ist so, weil damals noch nicht jeder MMOs kannte. Heute kennt eeinfach so gut wie jeder MMOs und es gibt viele Spieler, hätten damals so viele leute gespielt, würde es auch nciht anders als heute aussehen.


----------



## Fruchtgummi (9. Februar 2008)

Da hast leider, wirklich mehr als recht!

Kommt leider auch noch die Verdummung großer Teile der heutigen Jugend sowie diverse aglizismen die sie selber nicht verstehen aber benutzen dazu...


----------



## Stroth80 (9. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben sich die MMORPG's leider sehr negativ entwickelt. Ging es früher noch darum, in einer möglichst harten, rauen Welt *gemeinsam* mit anderen zu bestehen und dafür auch unglaublich gut belohnt zu werden, scheint es heutzutage nur noch um "einfacher, einfacher und einfacher" zu gehen. Das schlägt sich natürlich auch auf das Spielgefühl und vor allem die Gemeinschaften nieder. Früher hatten Pickup-Gruppen eine ganz andere Qualität, Gruppenspiel war wichtig um voran zu kommen - die Leute waren respektvoll, höflich und jeder hatte seinen Platz.



es soll jetzt keinesfalls anmaßend sein aber in Everquest 2 wird sich in 90% der Random Gruppen mit REspekt begegenet. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das man es sich nicht wirklich leisten kann ne neue grp zu suchen, da kaum spieler da sind ^^


----------



## Topsecret (9. Februar 2008)

> Meiner Meinung nach haben sich die MMORPG's leider sehr negativ entwickelt. Ging es früher noch darum, in einer möglichst harten, rauen Welt gemeinsam mit anderen zu bestehen und dafür auch unglaublich gut belohnt zu werden, scheint es heutzutage nur noch um "einfacher, einfacher und einfacher" zu gehen. Das schlägt sich natürlich auch auf das Spielgefühl und vor allem die Gemeinschaften nieder. Früher hatten Pickup-Gruppen eine ganz andere Qualität, Gruppenspiel war wichtig um voran zu kommen - die Leute waren respektvoll, höflich und jeder hatte seinen Platz.




Sehe ich leider auch so, als ich damals vor knapp 6 Jahren mit DAoC anfing, war noch richtig was los.
Gruppenanfragen ohne Ende, auch die Gruppensuchfunktion wurde genutzt, den nur als Gruppe kam man gut voran.
Auch wurden die Klassen ernst genommen, wenn man gestorben ist, gab man /who Kleriker ein, und schrieb dann einen in der Nähe an. Dieser machte sich zu 90% auf den weg um einen wiederzubeleben.
Damals tat so ein abnippeln auch noch richtig weh, vorallem im hohen Levelbereich, wo so ein Tod gleich mal stundenlanges Mobkloppen zunichte machte, da der Erfahrungsabzug enorm war.
Heute benötigt man kaum noch Gruppen, die Gruppensuchfunktion staubt ein und jeder macht auf Soloheld, sterben ist nicht schlimm erhöhte Exprate macht ein wiederbeleben unsinnig, wäre nur Zeitverschwendung.
Heutzutage nen Kleri rufen, rofl da kommt gar keine Antwort mehr geschweige den es würde überhaupt einer kommen.
Fazit: Früher war einfach alles besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Topsecret


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

Früher gab es eben auch wenig Auswahl und man hat gewisse Dinge einfach als gegeben genommen. Dass mich jeder Spieler angreifen konnte war völlig normal, ich habe mir nicht mal Gedanken gemacht dass es anders sein konnte.
Als dann Renaissance mit Trammel angekündigt wurde hielten wir das erstmal für einen Scherz.

Was den Respekt angeht, denke ich dass es von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängt. Manche Spiele ziehen einfach eine reifere Community an, auch die Größe und das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl spielen eine Rolle. 
Ein weiterer Faktor ist ob man aus seinen Handlungen Konsequenzen erwarten muss. Hier hatte ich in Ultima Online durch die 2 Facets gute Vergleichswerte. 
Wenn man in einem Dungeon ist und weiß dass die anderen einen jederzeit angreifen können dann wird man nicht rumflamen oder Killstealing betreiben, ausser man ist wirklich gezielt auf Ärger aus.


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

mhhh also besonders viel kann ich über die entwicklung von den mmorpgs nicht sagen ,da meine erste Erfahrung in WoW bestand. Aber ich kann sagen dass ich mmorpgs bevorzuge wo man richtig naja 'schaffen' muss . wo also nich ala wow alles bis zum absurdum vereinfacht wurde sondern wo man sich eine weile in die Materie einspielen muss.


----------



## Tja (9. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Früher gab es eben auch wenig Auswahl und man hat gewisse Dinge einfach als gegeben genommen. Dass mich jeder Spieler angreifen konnte war völlig normal, ich habe mir nicht mal Gedanken gemacht dass es anders sein konnte.
> Als dann Renaissance mit Trammel angekündigt wurde hielten wir das erstmal für einen Scherz.
> 
> Was den Respekt angeht, denke ich dass es von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängt. Manche Spiele ziehen einfach eine reifere Community an, auch die Größe und das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl spielen eine Rolle.
> ...



Sicher richtig. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich von Moonglow nach Britania (1 Run ohne Rune!) sicher 2 - 3x nur ganz knapp den PK's entkam - war das im Nachhinein schon richtig geil. Die Reise dauerte lange, aber sie war aufregend, spannend und man mußte ununterbrochen mit einem Angriff rechnen. Mittlerweile heulen selbst auf PvP Servern die Leute über Ganken etc...

Mittlerweile muß ich sagen, ich fände es gut wenn es nur DaoC, UO, Everquest 1 und Anarchy Online geben würde. Nachdem ich nun den Nischen und Massenmarkt gesehen habe muss ich sagen, dass der Nischenmarkt der weitaus reifere und bessere für MMO's war und hoffentlich wieder sein wird.



> Heutzutage nen Kleri rufen, rofl da kommt gar keine Antwort mehr geschweige den es würde überhaupt einer kommen.
> Fazit: Früher war einfach alles besser top.gif



So ist es! In Everquest 1 kamen teilweise selbst nachts um 3 noch Kleri's, Nekromanten angelaufen, um einen beim Wiederbeschaffen der Leiche zu helfen - man zahlte ihnen ein paar Platin und fertig. Es entwickelten sich Freundschaften, die Leute bewarben isch hin und wieder auch bei der gleichen Gilde - man konnte ihnen mit einem netten Wort helfen etc...Der gegenseitige Respekt war da, die Leute aus den Topgilden wurden anerkannt genauso wie Gelegenheitsspieler anerkannt wurden. Jeder wußte, wenn ich die beste Gear will - muß ihc auch mein bestes geben - sonst wird das nichts. Heute sind die Foren voll von Neidern, Kindern und anderen Störern - leider.


----------



## Gnuelpf (10. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie möchte ich gern zustimmen. denn sicherlich war vieles besser was den Umgang miteinander angeht. Aber ganz so verklärt kann ich es dann doch nicht sehen. Pk's, KoS  usw. das alles gab es damals auch. Und auch der Ton war nicht immer so fein. Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Leetsprache gab es auch zu Ultima Zeiten schon. Wenn auch nicht so extrem wie in WoW.

Nichts desto Trotz denke ich manchmal mit Wehmut an die schönsten Rollenspiele auf den guten alten Ultima Freeshards. Auf den öffentlichen Servern tummelten sich so manche Soziopathen. Manchmal konnte man denken diese bilden sogar die Mehrheit. 

EQ1 war irgendwann kein Spiel mehr. Das war Fließbandarbeit mit, wenn man Glück hatte, meist netten Leuten. Habs trotzdem 3 Jahre gemacht. Weiß heute nicht mehr so wirklich warum. Und Corpse runs Nachts um 3 als Nekro waren auch nicht immer so Lustig. Vor allem wenn man Nachts aus dem Bett geholt wurde deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in Ao habe ich manchmal die Arbeit von Stunden durch einen Missgriff (deathpenalty) verloren. Das hat mich dann auch irgendwann rausgeekelt.

Bei Daoc war das mit der Gruppensuche auch so eine Sache. Nur die wichtigen Klassen hatten da keine Probleme. Und allein ging ja fast garnix im höheren Lvl Bereich.

Soviel zu früher war alles besser. Es war nur anders. Und Gruppenzwang ist nicht immer schöner.


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2008)

Gnuelpf schrieb:


> Irgendwie möchte ich gern zustimmen. denn sicherlich war vieles besser was den Umgang miteinander angeht. Aber ganz so verklärt kann ich es dann doch nicht sehen. Pk's, KoS  usw. das alles gab es damals auch. Und auch der Ton war nicht immer so fein. Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Leetsprache gab es auch zu Ultima Zeiten schon. Wenn auch nicht so extrem wie in WoW.



Bei Ultima Online war es halt so dass Namen & Sprache wenn es in den PvP Bereich ging die Gosse runtergingen. Noch heute wirkt ein Blick in ein UO PvP Forum als wäre man in einem extrem miesen Wow Forum gelandet:



> Ihr seit alle Weicheier, Necros und habt nix drauf ausser kiddie template zocken, Ihr Noobs. Geht heim zu eurer Muddi und gankt mit der dann Euren Papi...


----------



## Imhotep33 (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich möchte keine MMORPS spielen wo man zu sehr auf Gruppen angewiesen ist.Bin dafür zu gern auch mal Solo unterwegs!


----------



## Groth (10. Februar 2008)

Dazu habe ich vor einigen Tagen auch mal einen Thread aufgemacht.
Es fehlt der Respekt unter den Spielern.


----------



## midknight (10. Februar 2008)

Wie wollt ihr auch Respekt von jemanden in einem anonymen Online Rollenspiel erwarten, wenn derjenige schon im RL ein totales Arschlosch ist? 
Ich denke da liegt doch viel eher das Problem. Die alten Spiele waren nicht unbedingt besser, sondern die Spieler noch nicht so verhunzt. 

Es gab weder Flatrates noch Computer die man sich mal eben vom Taschengeld kaufen konnte. Ergo waren diejenigen die das relative MMO Genre bevölkerten eher älteren Semesters und somit meistens, wenn auch nicht immer, etwas reifer als es der Durchschnittsspieler heute ist. 

Leetspeak war auch noch nicht so verbreitet, dass kam doch so wirklich erst mit Counterstrike 1.3 auf. PC´s wurden zu der Zeit deutlich billiger und die ersten Flaterates zogen ein (Herrlich, ich hatte damals eine der ersten. Die Titten-Flat von nem Erotikunternehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) somit konnten nun auch jüngere Spieler sich im Netz austoben und entdecken wie wunderbar doch die Anonymität sein kann. Es darf beleidigt und rumgeheult werden ohne gleich Ärger zu bekommen. 

Nach Diablo 2 machte Blizzard dann auch mit ihrem Geniestreich WoW die MMORPGs populärer und was draus geworden ist sieht man ja heute. 

Ich würde auch gerne wieder die tolle Atmosphäre von damals wieder haben, aber dafür gibt es heute einfach zu viele Spieler im MMO-Bereich. Je mehr Leute spielen, umso mehr schwarze Schafe wird man finden.


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr auch Respekt von jemanden in einem anonymen Online Rollenspiel erwarten, wenn derjenige schon im RL ein totales Arschlosch ist?
> Ich denke da liegt doch viel eher das Problem. Die alten Spiele waren nicht unbedingt besser, sondern die Spieler noch nicht so verhunzt.



Den Bogen zum RL kannst Du hier nicht schlagen. Ich habe schon Leute gekannt die ingame riesen Arschlöcher waren und im RL sehr korrekte Personen.


----------



## Störfaktor (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich zocke jetzt schon seid 1nem Jahr Final Fantasy XI online, kann allerdings nix über die Comunity anderer MMORPG,s sagen. Jedoch als die sucht zu gross wurde habe ich einige Wochen pausiert und Diablo2 gezockt aber was ich da stellenweise erlebt habe an frechheiten und übermut in der Comunity hatt mir die Fussnägel nach oben gerollt.
Dann ging ich wieder zu FF zurück und war froh, weil es da immer noch so ist wie es wohl in den oben beschriebenen alten zeiten war.
So viele verschiedene Nationen die miteinander Harmonieren und sich respektieren hab ich selten erlebt.
Dir wird überall geholfen, auch wenn du nicht in deren Gilde (Linkshell) bist , jeder ist auf den anderen angewiesen und das schweisst zusammen.
Und egal um wieviel Uhr du mit dem Gesicht nach unten im Dreck liegst wenn dich jemand sieht shoutet er nach Hilfe und in der regel steht nach mind 20 min ein Mage da und raist dich , auch ohne bezahlung. Und wenn er lust und laune hatt Powerlevelt er deine Party oder geleitet dich zum nächsten sicheren Areal.
Wie gesagt ich kann nur für diese games sprechen.

Mfg Störfaktor


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

War und bin noch WOW Spieler und hab mich gestern abend mal nach was neuem umgeguckt. Das WOW gehabe von diversen Leuten hällt man ja nicht mehr aus. War dann mal in einem EQ2 Forum unterwegs gewesen und hab bisschen geschmöckert. Ich hab im ganzen Forum nur einmal das Wort "NOOB!!" gelesen und das war aus einem WOW Forum zitiert^^
Auch sonst ist die Comm, soweit ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sehr freundlich. Von daher hoff ich sagen zu können, das die good old times noch nicht ganz ausgestorben sind.

Hab bis heut morgen EQ2 Trial geladen und gepachet. Werd das nach der Arbeit mal ausprobieren. 


MfG


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du du auf Innovation spielst kannst dich gern bei Fragen bei mir melden.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bin WoW Spieler und muss sagen SOOO verkommen ist es bei uns derzeit nicht. Natürlich gibts ab und an einen Schnorrer der mal rumflamt wegen Gold. Auch gibts leider immer mal wieder Leute die Spass haben zu nerven. Aber mit denen muss sich in WoW keiner abgeben. In unserer Gilde läuft eigentlich alles super und ich kenn auch außerhalb viele nette und hilfsbereite Leute.

Allerdings stört es mcih schon was Blizz mit 2.4 macht. Als Raider im oberen Bereich ist es ernüchternd zu sehen, wie man runtergestuft und abgespeist wird und die große Masse ihren Willen bekommt. Von mir aus gerne, aber wirkliche Vorteile haben die Leute doch auch nicht, wenn sie BT und Hjyal raiden können... weil mehr als ein paar Bosse schaffen sie eh nicht, wenn sie nciht vorher schon aktiv 25ger (!) geraidet haben.
Dieses angepasse und es-der-Masse-recht-mache wird WoW denke ich auch irgendwann mal zu Grunde richten, da die Leute irgendwann keinerlei Spielspass verspüren. Bis dahin gibt es aber sicherlich schon wieder alternativen. Und ich muss sagen ich bin FROH das es WoW gibt, denn sonst hätt ich viele Leute nicht kennengelernt und würde auch keine MMOs spielen ...


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2008)

Wie Du schon sagst - viel bringen wird es den leuten nichts. Umso unverständlicher dass Unmengen an Sinnlos-Content in das Spiel gebuttert werden und eine Elite gepäppelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber man muss ja nicht Wow spielen ...(gut es gibt auch leute die genau dieses Elite mäßige lieben).

Was die Wow Spieler angeht so liegt das Niveau schon ziemlich weit unten. natürlich gibt es auch viele nette und normale leute, der Idioten Anteil ist aber so hoch dass die hier stärker untergehen.
Geh nur mal BG und zähle die Beleidigungen - da fragt man sich echt warum die Kommunikation Horde/Allianz gesperrt ist. Passender wäre es die Kommunikation innerhalb der Fraktionen zu sperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (14. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du du auf Innovation spielst kannst dich gern bei Fragen bei mir melden.


Ich bin als Abaluk/Baluka auf Runnyeye, falls wer nen englischen Server bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icespirit (14. Februar 2008)

> Geh nur mal BG und zähle die Beleidigungen - da fragt man sich echt warum die Kommunikation Horde/Allianz gesperrt ist.



ganz ehrlich, wenn man die andere farktion verstehen würde dann würde wow in einem riesigen flame untergehen... 


ansonsten ist nur zu sagen das es vielleicht auch daran liegt dass das druchschnittsalter immer weiter gesunken ist in der letzten zeit ( nicht das alle "kiddis" jetzt die schlechten sind) aber es fällt halt immer wieder auf z.b. in wow...


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Februar 2008)

ich kann leider nichts zur entwicklung sagen, da meine "mmo karriere" erst mit wow anfing

ich habe mit wow aufgehört und bin zu tabula rasa gewechselt:  zu meinem überraschen eine relativ erwachsene und vernünftige community...manche choleriker, aber die gibts ja überall
schließlich bin ich bei hdro am rp server gelandet und hier bin ich zu 90% zufrieden
"kiddies"(im sinne von kindischem verhalten) gibt es überall, ebenso wie notorische nervensägen und soziopathen die von mmos magisch angezogen werden

ich denke die wichtigsten argumente sind bereits gebracht worden:
es wäre besseres benehmen da, wenn das handeln konsequenzen hätte und wenn die server etwas kleiner wären
ich bin gegen hohe death penalties, da mich das persönlich nerven würde, aber dass spieler andere, die einfach nur stören oder sogar mutwillig den spielspaß zerstören, angreifen können fände ich gar nicht schlecht
außerdem wenn es geringere spielerzahlen auf den servern gibt muss man sich überlegen wie man sich verhölt, da man sonst bald keine gruppe mehr findet

ob kind oder nicht spielt meiner meinung nach so gut wie keine rolle
ich kenne in hdro einen 14jährigen der sich absolut korrekt und "normal" verhält - nur wehe es kommt sein schulkumpel mit in die gruppe, dann gehts ab^^ pubertär-zug-tschutschu!
aber okay, welcher mann kennt das nicht, dass man unter kumpels den deppen owehaut^^

von daher kann man nur dahingehend für ein besseres benehmen sorgen indem man auf folgendes achtet:
.) gemeinschaft bilden
 - hier kann entweder eine geringere spielerzahl pro server dienlich sein
 - ebenfalls hilfreich ist es regelmäßig am server events zu gestalten

.) GMs müssen sinnvoll und kompetent agieren
 - GMs müssen sich untereinander gut absprechen und keine gegenläufigen auskünfte oder anweisungen geben (hab ich leider in hdro erlebt)
 - bei Anprangerung von Soziopathen müssen GMs sofort und konsequent handeln, da solche menschen eine gemeinschaft sehr rasch und effektiv stören können
 - Gms müssen present sein und nicht nur ständig unsichtbar durch die Gegend laufen - das ist wie mit der polizei, keiner mag sie so richtig, aber wenn sie zugegen sind bleibt es meistens ruhig

ich denke das wären möglichkeiten um ein bisschen bessere gemeinschaften zu bilden (wobei mir diesbezüglich die spielerevents am herzen liegen würden)

salut


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Februar 2008)

> Fazit:
> WoW hat viele Leute in das MMORPG Genre gebracht, welche dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben und mit Solo RPG's besser bedient wären. Vermisse die Zeit, in welcher MMORPG's noch Nischenprodukte waren und gegenseitiger Respekt an der Tagesordnung stand..



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Punkt bin da voll und ganz deiner Meinung !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie mag mich EQ2 net. Heut früh stand noch 15 Min. beim Updater. Jetzt sind es 22Std und das schon länger als ein paar Std. Hab auch schon mehrmals nen Neustart gemacht. Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und bis morgen früh ist es fertig ^^ 

MfG


----------



## Bakual (15. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag mich EQ2 net. Heut früh stand noch 15 Min. beim Updater. Jetzt sind es 22Std und das schon länger als ein paar Std. Hab auch schon mehrmals nen Neustart gemacht. Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und bis morgen früh ist es fertig ^^
> 
> MfG


Der Patcher hat seine kleinen Schwächen. Allerdings find ich ihn immernoch 1000mal besser als das System von Lotro. Da lad ich grad das Trialfile runter... argl... 8,5 GB via Fileplanet... Gestern gestartet, über Nacht laufen gelassen, heute morgen gesehn dass irgend nen Skript (wahrscheinlich ne Werbung) nen Fehler generiert hatte und der Download Manager von FP abgeschmiert ist. Wieder gestartet und weitere 8 Std Download stehen bevor. Mal sehen ob ers heute abend hat wenn ich heimkomme.
Da lob ich mir den Patcher von SoE. Der ist normal "Shoot and Forget", patcht alles wunderbar von selber, kannst restarten wie du lustig bist und alles. Nur die Zeitberechnung ist unzuverlässig. Und in wenigen Fällen hängt er sich bei nem File auf. Wenn da Restarten nix bringt einfach das betreffende File löschen und neu versuchen, dann klappts normalerweise. Das Spiel ist den Aufwand jedenfalls wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (15. Februar 2008)

Hehe, 8std, da hast du es ja richtig gut ^^ 
Gestern abend hab ich um 2200 geschrieben 22 std noch. Jetzt sind 14 Std rum und der Zeigt auf eimal 32Std an,... Und an der Datei hatt er sich net aufgehängt. Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Darkon84 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube das sich nichtmal unbedingt die game so starg verändert haben und das diese der grund sind das die comunity´s teilweise einfach grausam. Sondern das der markt als solches sich durch die massen verbreitung des internet´s sich verändert hat. Zu zeiten von ultima hatte noch nicht jeder zweite internet geschweige denn das geld um viel online zu zocken. Hätte ich vor zehn jahren meinen Vater gefragt ob ich 6 stunden am tag ins internet darf der hät mich  gefragt ob ich ihn arm machen will.


----------



## Bakual (15. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Hehe, 8std, da hast du es ja richtig gut ^^
> Gestern abend hab ich um 2200 geschrieben 22 std noch. Jetzt sind 14 Std rum und der Zeigt auf eimal 32Std an,... Und an der Datei hatt er sich net aufgehängt. Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ehrlich ne ungewöhnlich hohe Downloadzeit. Hast du noch Virenschutz laufen oder sowas? Oder ne langsame Verbindung?


----------



## Reylyon (15. Februar 2008)

@ te
früher hatten wir auch noh einen kaiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sehe diese entwicklung auch mit besorgnis, jedoch spiegelt das allgemeine verhalten in foren sowie IG einen teil unserer gesellschaft wieder... 
*was zum nachdenken*


----------



## Stinkfaust (15. Februar 2008)

richtig. wir brauchen einen kaiser!


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2008)

Um mal zum Ursprungsthema zu kommen:

Was mir auch auffällt, ist dass die neuen MMO's viele Sachen vereinfachen. Damit meine ich nicht die "Schwere" des Spiels sondern die Komplexität.

In Ultima Online habe ich mich z.b. bisher am meisten als Handwerker gefühlt. Die Spieler konnten ihren Kram nicht einfach beim NPC reparieren - das konnten nur andere Spieler. Ausserdem war der Bedarf höher weil man seine Ausrüstung einfach oft ersetzen musste.

Und so gab es viele Handwerker die an der Schmiede ihre Dienste anboten und die Spieler kamen zum kaufen und reparieren. Und wenn wirklich mal gar nichts los war (was selten vor kam) war Zeit für ein Schwätzchen.

Da man zum reparieren auch seine Ausrüstung komplett dem anderen übergeben musste war ein guter Ruf natürlich auch entscheidend als Handwerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und heute ... da latscht man zum NPC und macht *klick* ... ja toll ...


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um mal zum Ursprungsthema zu kommen:
> 
> Was mir auch auffällt, ist dass die neuen MMO's viele Sachen vereinfachen. Damit meine ich nicht die "Schwere" des Spiels sondern die Komplexität.
> 
> ...



Was dieses konkrete Beispiel angeht muss ich sagen, dass ich das nicht besonders schlimm finde. Ein Schmied ist ja nichts, was so außergewöhnlich ist. Vielleicht könnte man aber Spieler dazu "ermutigen", andere Spieler aufzusuchen, die ihren Kram reparieren. Zum Beispiel durch exorbitant hohe Preise bei den NPC-Schmieden.

Aber sonst stimme ich vollkommen zu. Ich vermisse bei WoW (leider mein erstes MMO) z.B. ein wirklich komplexes Charaktersystem oder eine größere Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten als Farmen, Gruppen-PvE, Raid-PvE oder PvP.


----------



## Bakual (16. Februar 2008)

Der Trend geht auch dahin dass man in nem MMORPG unbedingt den Maxlevel problemlos auch solo erreichen können muss. Ansonsten ist das Game abgeschrieben.
Das ist eine Erscheinung die man auch im richtigen Leben beobachten kann und nu sich auch im Game niederschlägt. Die Frage ist dann aber schon berechtigt wozu man dann unbedingt ein MMO braucht und nicht gleich nen Offlinespiel nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns Solo machbar sein muss, dann fallen natürlich auch alle zwingenden Interaktionen mit anderen Spielern weg, wie dein erwähnter Schmied und ähnliches.


----------



## Sylfa (17. Februar 2008)

Also das mit FFXI kann ich nur bestätigen, dort ist die Community noch Respektvoller und Hilfsbereiter. Mag vielleicht daran liegen dass die Installation und Inbetriebnahme des Accounts recht ungewöhnlich und kompliziert gestaltet ist. Aber als ich es gezockt hab war das ein fettes + für das Game, Community top. 
Und von MMO's hab ich schon einiges mitgemacht^^...


----------



## Tja (17. Februar 2008)

Meine Hoffnung ist nur noch, dass eine Richtungsänderung einkehrt, sobald der Quantitätsmarkt abgedeckt ist und die Entwickler wieder Spiele wie UO, Everquest 1 erstellen werden. Ein auf PvE ausgelegtes Lineage wäre genial. 

zum solon:
Naja in Everquest 1 ging das theoretisch auch, aber so langsam, dass man eigentlich Gruppen musste. 

Wenn die Leute während dem lvln kein Zusammenspiel lernen, kommt halt sowas wie in WoW raus, 70iger welche ihren Char nicht beherrschen, Faule-Bettler etc. und sich dann wundern, weshalb sie in Raidgilden abgelehnt werden. 

Ich sehe nicht ganz so schwarz für die Zukunft, die PvPler werden sich auf Wowhammer, WoW aufteilen, viele gehen nach AoC damit sind dann 3 Hauptbestandteile besetzt, womit nur noch Komplexität bleiben würde. Persönlich würde es msich natürlich sehr freuen


----------



## Xermodro (20. Februar 2008)

Zu meiner  EQ1 Zeit war noch der Weg das Ziel, denn die Maxlevel war in unerreichbare Ferne. Und es gab genügend Mitspieler in den unteren Levels. Der Vorteil war das man als Hochleveliger Char fast nur mit guten Mitspielern zu tun hatte, weil man mit seine Klasse von klein auf an ans Gruppenspielen gewöhnt war. Aber auch damals gab es große Teile der Spieler die Stunden/Tage lang die gleichen Mobs getötet haben um schnell zu Level. Und sich dann  über die monoität des Spieles zu beschwert haben. Ich muss zugeben das die schneller gelevelt sind aber ich habe mehr gesehen und hatte auch mehr Spaß.
Was mir heute fehlt ist das Gefühl von Abenteuer. Tief in eine Dungeon zu sitzen ohne ein Cleric vor Ort jeder Wipe hätte fatale Konsequenzen. Oder einen Breakin (den Fuß in die Tür setzen) auf der Plaen of Hate oder Fear. Der beim Scheitern die komplette Ausrüstung kosten konnte und man erst nach mehren Stunden erleichtert Aufgeartmet hat. Solche Aktionen waren spannend und unvergesslich. No Risk no Fun.
Heute wir dagegen für jede Kleinigkeit eine Petition geschrieben. Und alles vereinfacht. Das ein zigste Ziel ist die Maxiamlevel und danach die beste Ausrüstung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (20. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was mir auch auffällt, ist dass die neuen MMO's viele Sachen vereinfachen. Damit meine ich nicht die "Schwere" des Spiels sondern die Komplexität.
> 
> In Ultima Online habe ich mich z.b. bisher am meisten als Handwerker gefühlt. Die Spieler konnten ihren Kram nicht einfach beim NPC reparieren - das konnten nur andere Spieler. Ausserdem war der Bedarf höher weil man seine Ausrüstung einfach oft ersetzen musste.
> 
> ...



/signed 

Ist genau das, was mich an heutigen MMORPGs stört. Viele wollen es wohl simpel und anspruchslos, siehe WoW, für mich gehört zu einem guten MMORPG aber vor allem eines: Spieltiefe. Und bis heute gibt es nicht ein einziges, dass in Sachen Spieltiefe an UO rankommt. Ich spiel es jetzt schon etliche Jahre und habe immer noch nicht alles entdeckt und gemacht (z. B. fehlt mir immer noch ein T-Hunter). 

Auf einem Freeshard habe ich etliche Monate einen der größten Shops unterhalten, mit ca. 15 Vendoren. Das war quasi ein Fulltime-Job! Aber ein ungeheuer befriedigendes Gefühl, wenn wieder mal alle Waffen und Runenbücher ausverkauft waren. Daher kann ich nur zustimmen. Nie habe ich mich mehr als Crafter gefühlt als in UO...

Ich finds eigentlich traurig, dass es sooo viele Leute gibt, die vermutlich UO auch als das "bessere" Spiel ansehen würden, aber es vermutlich nie ausprobieren werden, da die Graphik abschreckt, das schlichte Alter des Spiels oder einfach die Tatsache, dass UO so gut wie nicht mehr beworben wird.


----------



## Assul (20. Februar 2008)

editiert ^^


----------



## Zachrid (20. Februar 2008)

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass man bei allen Communities die 'Vollpfosten' und jede die am lautesten Schreien und Jammern diejenigen sind, die am meisten auffallen. Das ist nun mal eine gewöhnliche Entwicklung, je mehr Mitspieler man hat, desto größer ist auch die potentielle Anzahl an ROFL-OLOLOLOLenden "U 5uCk! noOb, n0w U g0 411 OooOooOoo"-Schreiern...


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Februar 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass man bei allen Communities die 'Vollpfosten' und jede die am lautesten Schreien und Jammern diejenigen sind, die am meisten auffallen. Das ist nun mal eine gewöhnliche Entwicklung, je mehr Mitspieler man hat, desto größer ist auch die potentielle Anzahl an ROFL-OLOLOLOLenden "U 5uCk! noOb, n0w U g0 411 OooOooOoo"-Schreiern...



Das Problem bei Spielen wie WoW (also solchen mit hohem Soloanteil) ist, dass solche Typen durch die Community nur schwer aussortiert werden können, weil sie keinen Nachteil davon haben, wenn keiner mehr mit ihnen spielen will. Wenn der Ruf ruiniert ist, dann kann man bei WoW trotzdem noch super alleine klarkommen. Insofern sind die Skrupel eher gering, anderen auf den Nerv zu gehen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Februar 2008)

naja
mein bestes beispiel: tabula rasa
jeder dachte "boah, vom garriott richard...das muss ja was werden, uo war ja geil"
nun ja...was oberflächlicheres wie tr hab i selten erlebt
kaum charakterspezialisiserung, kaum vorhandenes crafting - reiner time sink ohne jegliche auswirkung auf char oder umwelt

für mich persönlich geht hdro einen guten weg - aber von wirklicher spieltiefe sind wirklich alle mmos etwas weiter entfernt
denn echtes crafting gibts niergends
ich bin zwar dafür dass das maxlvl auch solo machbar sein muss - aber ich finds doof dass sich halt alles nur auf exp gain ausrichtet...anstatt gemütliches rp oder eben crafting
aber crafting ohne lvling ist nicht möglich

aber ich glaub früher war auch vieles für die devs einfacher, weil es einfachere grafikengines waren und du damit sehr viel blödsinn anstellen konntest - heut heißt das erstellen eines gegnerskins tagelange arbeit...vom restlichen content ganz zu schweigen
das heißt projekte wie sie früher möglich waren sind heute unheimlich teuer und zeitintensiv geworden

salut


----------



## Kalvasflam (20. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> naja
> mein bestes beispiel: tabula rasa
> jeder dachte "boah, vom garriott richard...das muss ja was werden, uo war ja geil"
> nun ja...was oberflächlicheres wie tr hab i selten erlebt
> ...



Tja, aber Garriot sieht halt auch wie ungeheuer erfolgreich WoW ist, und wie erfolgreich ein in fast allen Belangen besseres Spiel wie UO war.... vielleicht hat er sich diesmal gedacht, er geht mal den anderen Weg... leider wohl etwas zu weit, ka, habs nicht gespielt.

Ich glaub, das größte Problem ist einfach, dass jeder Producer sieht, was WoW jährlich für Summen einspielt. Scheinbar scheint das Spiel ja doch vieles richtig zu machen. Warum auf die paar Freaks - wie mich - eingehen, wenn man den Massenmarkt gewinnen kann. Wie ich das finde? Zum k... natürlich, aber letztlich kann man kaum was dagegen machen... wenn man halt gegen die Masse schwimmt.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Fruchtgummi schrieb:


> Da hast leider, wirklich mehr als recht!
> 
> Kommt leider auch noch die Verdummung großer Teile der heutigen Jugend sowie diverse aglizismen die sie selber nicht verstehen aber benutzen dazu...



Dem letzteren Teil kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Das mit den Anglizismen stimmt zwar (Wobei ich die Eindeutschung [Wie "Big Bäng" u.ä.] viel schlimmer finde), aber das mit der Verdummung werte ich als persönliche Beleidigung. Sicher, du triffst ziemlich oft dämliche Pfeifen, aber mindestens genauso oft auch intelligente, freundliche und hilfsbereite Kinde und Jugendliche. 

Zu den MMORPG's. Ich kenne die 'alten' nicht. Aber WoW hat mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, ergo quit. Ergo Republic Commando, Battlefront, Knights of the Old Republic I+II und die ganzen anderen, teils durchaus älteren (X-Wing Alliance, Rogue Squadron) Teile.

Ich warte immernoch auf ein würdiges Sequel zu den oben genannten Spielen, sowie auf ein KotOR Online. Hach, wär das toll. Entwickelt von Bioware, Obsidian und LucasArts. Und mit einer Direktsperre sämtlicher SOE-Klappspaten, denen wir den New Game Shit Patch zu verdanken haben. 

Et tu, à quoi tu joues?


----------



## Tikume (20. Februar 2008)

1. Nicht alt
2. Alles Singleplayer Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das größte Problem ist einfach, dass jeder Producer sieht, was WoW jährlich für Summen einspielt. Scheinbar scheint das Spiel ja doch vieles richtig zu machen. Warum auf die paar Freaks - wie mich - eingehen, wenn man den Massenmarkt gewinnen kann. Wie ich das finde? Zum k... natürlich, aber letztlich kann man kaum was dagegen machen... wenn man halt gegen die Masse schwimmt.



Ja, nur mit einer Kopie von Wow spricht man halt auch ´nicht wirklich jemanden an. Sieht man ja auch schön im TV wenn sie mit billigen Kopien von US Serien ankommen (z.B. R.I.S.) statt auf geniale eigene Sachen zu setzen (z.B. Ion Tichy).
Besonders ärgerlich wird es wenn bestehende Spiele "Wowisiert" werden wie Star Wars Galaxies. Da lecken Sie seit über 2 Jahren die NGE WUnden und selbst Sony gibt mittlerweile zu dass es ein großer Fehler war (hat ihnen zwar auch die komplette Community im vorraus schon gesagt ....).

Momentan setzen Spiele wie AoC oder War einfach darauf die PvP Schiene zu bedienen. Das ist ein Fortschritt, aber immer noch zu simpel gedacht. Vor allem kann und sollte ein MMO auch mehrere Bereiche abdecken. Auch Hardcore PvPler habe ich in UO RPen sehn und eingefleischte PvEler haben sich irgendwann auch mal mit Begeisterung PvP angesehn. Und es geht nicht nur um die Mischung der Spielfeatures sondern auch um die ausgewogene Spielerschaft die dadurch angezogen wird.
Wenn ich höre dass Paul Barnett sagt Housing wäre nichts für Warhammer frage ich mich schon: Ist der Mann verblödet?


----------



## midknight (20. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn ich höre dass Paul Barnett sagt Housing wäre nichts für Warhammer frage ich mich schon: Ist der Mann verblödet?



Die Frage lautet doch nicht "ist" sondern eher "seit wann"! Tut mir leid, aber ich find den jämmerlich und kann seiner Art der "Fanboy"-Produktwerbung nichts abgewinnen. 
Aber das ist nun mal womit WAR jetzt versucht zu punkten. Dirk Bach alias Paul Barnett setzt in seinen Videos und Aussagen darauf, dass Warhammer ein Spiel und Universum für echte Kerle wird. Kein Weichei-PVP und Waffen-BlingBling wie in WoW und keine schwulen daherhopsende Elfen die mit Bäumen schmusen nund knuffige Orks und Gnome, sondern brutalstes mega metzel, finster, horror, schlachten-Epos. Da ist kein Platz für Tanzen, Housing, Haustiere, ect.

So ein Müll. Auch in nem düsteren Warhammer Universum würde sich Housing wunderbar einbringen lassen. Wer würde denn nicht gerne ne Bude haben, in der er seine Trophäen ausstellen kann? Abgeschlagene Orkköpfe, Eiserne Kreuze und Wandteppiche die Sigmars Heldentaten darstellen passen ja auch soooooooo schlecht zur Atmosphäre. 
Aber WAR soll ja anders werden. Wird es bestimmt auch, ich werds auch testen und warte schon wie viele andere Warhammer Fans ewig darauf, aber besonders innovativ oder soooooooooooooooooooooooo unglaublich besser als alles andere wirds wohl kaum.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> *1. Nicht alt
> 2. Alles Singleplayer Games
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei sich die X-Wing Reihe auch langsam in den Urgesteinen einordnen darf. Jedenfalls ham sie gezeigt, dass Story immer wichtiger als Grafik ist!

Was mir halt bei WoW negativ ins Auge fällt, ist das andauernde eSports-Gedöns. Macht die ganze Story zumindest seit BC nicht mehr vorhandene Story kaputt. Aber Naja. Profit > über 10 Jahre Geschichte...


----------



## Tja (20. Februar 2008)

zu WoW:

Natürlich macht Blizzard einiges richtig. Aber die "Kopierer" vergessen so viel entscheidende Dinge:

Da wäre mal das WoW-Budget - welcher Typ außer Bill Gates kann es sich leisten, für 1!! Projekt so tief in die Tasche greiffen? Kaum jemand. 

Der unglaublich gute Ruf von Blizzard.

Zu guter letzt bietet das Spiel eine mittlerweile doch recht große Welt und deckt sowohl PvE als auch PvP ab und schafft es immer wieder, die Leute mit Anreizen seien es Epics, Lvl-Aufstieg, Ruf oder einfach DER Netherdrache bei Laune zu halten.

Die "Nachahmer" haben nun 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Kopie von WoW --->man bleibt die ewige Kopie
2. Mut zur Nische, Innovation

WÄRE ich in der Position so ein Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen, würde ich mich sofort für Variante 2 entscheiden, da KEINE Kopie jemals an das Original rankommen wird. Am Anfang versuchte Aguilera auch Britney zu kopieren, als sie merkte, dass sie die ewige #2 sein würde, stieg ich sie auf andere Musik um - zwar absolut nicht mein Geschmack aber weg von der Kopie - leider war sie fortan auch nicht mehr die geile Blondine aus Jeanny in a bottle.

Vanguard:
Das habe ich selbst bis zur SOE Übernahme (April/Mai?!) gespielt. Das Spiel damals mit den Worten _"jetzt sagen sie, sie werden nichts ändern, aber in ein paar Monaten habt ihr hier ein WoW mit Prachtgrafik und ein dementsprechendes Publikum bzw. Spielerqualität"_ - verlassen. Und wenn ich mir die Meinungen mittlerweile so durchlese, habe ich damit wiedermal Recht behalten. Schade für Vanguard.

zu Wowhammer:

Was erwartet ihr euch von diesem Barnett? Seine erste Präsentation fand ich ja noch ganz amüsant, aber nach dem 2 - 3x wirkt seine Art einfach nur noch peinlich und unseriös. Wenn er schön ein düsteres, hartes und metzelndes Wowhammer haben will, müsste man die Grafik von Grund auf überarbeiten, denn mit diesem Comicstil ist das sicher nicht hinzukriegen vgl. WoW..Weshalb Housing allerdings nicht passt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Selbst He-Man zog sich ab und an in seine Burg zurück um zu regenerieren...

Barnett erinnert mit seinem Fanboy-Getue sehr an Brad McQuade erzählte den Fanboys auch das Blaue vom Himmel und die Realität war erschreckend. 

AoC:

Grafisch einfach nur ein Prachtstück. Hoffentlich, kommt die ingame Grafik daran, Screenshots verbessern ist ja in Photoshop Zeiten ein Leichtes...

Besonders geil finde ich, dass es endlich Fatalities geben wird, hoffentlich speicherbar. Dann würde sich meine Roccat Valo (wenn sie denn endlich kommt), richtig auszahlen.


Früher:

Sortierten sich die Idioten einfach von alleine aus. Da man von Solo nicht weiterkam und man auf seine Mitspieler angewiesen war. Skill und Respektbefreite Spieler hatten dementsprechend weniger Chancen...In Zeiten XP fürs Offline sein (lol) - kann auch jeder Solo den maximalen Lvl erreichen, ohne sich anzustrengen oder großartig Skill beweisen zu müssen...

@ Tikume:
+++++UO

Da hatte selbst ich mich als Crafter versucht und es sogar bis 100 gebracht. War schon toll, das eigene Schloss von vorn bis hinten einzurichten.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Februar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet doch nicht "ist" sondern eher "seit wann"! Tut mir leid, aber ich find den jämmerlich und kann seiner Art der "Fanboy"-Produktwerbung nichts abgewinnen.
> Aber das ist nun mal womit WAR jetzt versucht zu punkten. Dirk Bach alias Paul Barnett setzt in seinen Videos und Aussagen darauf, dass Warhammer ein Spiel und Universum für echte Kerle wird. Kein Weichei-PVP und Waffen-BlingBling wie in WoW und keine schwulen daherhopsende Elfen die mit Bäumen schmusen nund knuffige Orks und Gnome, sondern brutalstes mega metzel, finster, horror, schlachten-Epos. Da ist kein Platz für Tanzen, Housing, Haustiere, ect.
> 
> So ein Müll. Auch in nem düsteren Warhammer Universum würde sich Housing wunderbar einbringen lassen. Wer würde denn nicht gerne ne Bude haben, in der er seine Trophäen ausstellen kann? Abgeschlagene Orkköpfe, Eiserne Kreuze und Wandteppiche die Sigmars Heldentaten darstellen passen ja auch soooooooo schlecht zur Atmosphäre.
> Aber WAR soll ja anders werden. Wird es bestimmt auch, ich werds auch testen und warte schon wie viele andere Warhammer Fans ewig darauf, aber besonders innovativ oder soooooooooooooooooooooooo unglaublich besser als alles andere wirds wohl kaum.



Naja, von Paul kann man halten was man will. Ich sehe da eher wenig "Fanboy-Werbung", sondern bewusst völlig überzogenes Getue, einfach weil es zum Universum passt. Er nimmt sich damit, genauso wie Warhammer insgesamt, regelmäßig selbst auf die Schippe.

Würde Barnett für HdRO, WoW, TR, GW oder irgendein anderes Spiel derart "Werbung" machen, dann wäre es wirklich lächerlich. Diese Spiele versuchen (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich) ernsthaft zu sein. WHFB hatte immer ein Augenzwinkern bei allem, was erschienen ist. Ironische Aussagen oder Zitate ziehen sich quer durch die ganzen Regelbücher und den Hintergrund. Die Orks sind das beste Beispiel dafür, sie SOLLEN nicht ernstgenommen werden, sie sind der primäre Comic Relief des ganzen Universums.

Warhammer ist eben insgesamt unverkennbar britisch, auch von seinem trockenen Humor her. Wenn man dem nichts abgewinnen kann, dann sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen, oder masochistisch genug sein, es zu ertragen während man sich in den RvR-Schlachten prügelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Housing-Geschichte angeht bin ich aber auch etwas enttäuscht. Wobei es mir lieber ist, direkt gesagt zu bekommen: "Das wird nichts, da liegen unsere Prioritäten anderswo", als wenn wie bei Blizz ne Hinhaltetaktik gefahren wird. So können die Spieler, denen Housing wirklich wichtig ist, direkt einen Minuspunkt vergeben, anstatt zu warten und (vergebens) zu hoffen.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (20. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es auch schrecklich obwohl
ich die damaligen MMO zeiten nur aus erzählungen
kenne. Wenn ich so manche
Spieler in meinem Alter oder auch älter höre
oder lese kriege ich oft die Krise!
Aber wenn man nicht übertreibt ist es ja Ok
mal ein paar "dumme Scherze" zu machen
genau wie im RL aber wie die Leute
teilweise miteinander umgehen ist echt
s*****e.
Hoffe nur das es demnächst mal einem
Menschen gelingt ein anderes sehr beliebtes Genre
zu schaffen so das die ganzen "Doofen" verschwinden
und nicht die hälfte einer 4.Klasse schon mal WoW oder so
gezockt hat opder es zockt^^!

PS:
ich bin in der 9.!


----------



## Bakual (20. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> denn echtes crafting gibts niergends
> ...
> aber crafting ohne lvling ist nicht möglich


Nur als Randbemerkung: Zumindest bei EQ2 und meines Wissens auch Vanguard kannst du gut als Newbie Maxlevel im Crafting erreichen. Das sind bei diesen Spielen vom Abenteurerlevel komplett unabhängige Geschichten. Zumindest wars bei VG auch so als ich das bei Release noch spielte. Bei EQ2 kannst sogar die neue Tradeskillepic mit nem lvl1 Charakter machen sofern der lvl80 Tradeskiller ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Februar 2008)

In Ultima Online kannst Du auch ohne irgendwelche Kampfskills einen Crafter machen (Level gibt es da eh nicht).
Liegt einfach auch daran dass man als Crafter auch nicht in supergefährliche Regionen muss zum Resourcen-Abbau.

Allerdings verfolgt Ultima Online auch nicht das prinzip, dass jeder Char ein Kampfchar mit Crafting Skill ist. Wenn Du craften willst musst Du von deinen 700 Skillpunkten welche fürs crafting opfern und diese hast Du dann halt nicht mehr für Kampfskills zu Verfügung. 

Mein erster Char war z.B. eine Mixtur aus Schmied und Kämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was die Housing-Geschichte angeht bin ich aber auch etwas enttäuscht. Wobei es mir lieber ist, direkt gesagt zu bekommen: "Das wird nichts, da liegen unsere Prioritäten anderswo", als wenn wie bei Blizz ne Hinhaltetaktik gefahren wird. So können die Spieler, denen Housing wirklich wichtig ist, direkt einen Minuspunkt vergeben, anstatt zu warten und (vergebens) zu hoffen.


Es ging mir da eher drum dass er es gleich kathegorisch ausschloss als unpassend. In Daoc gab es auch Housing und hat bewiesen dass es funktioniert.
Housing muss ja auch nicht gleich kommen, aber es wäre sinnvoll sich schon vorher über die Zusammenhänge und wie man es später integrieren kann Gedanken zu machen. Und ich denke Housing könnte man ganz wunderbar in ein PvP Szenario reinbringen.

Ansonsten sollte man Features eh erst dann trauen wenn sie auch da oder zumindest fest angekündigt sind.


----------



## Funke (21. Februar 2008)

/sign


----------



## Theroas (21. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um mal zum Ursprungsthema zu kommen:
> 
> Was mir auch auffällt, ist dass die neuen MMO's viele Sachen vereinfachen. Damit meine ich nicht die "Schwere" des Spiels sondern die Komplexität.
> 
> ...



Stimmt absolut.

Schlimm finde ich auch, daß man jedem NPC alles zu serverweit gleichen Preisen andrehen kann.

Da braucht man sich nichtmal die Mühe machen und mit den Rüstungsfetzen zu einem Schmied-NPC
gehen. Dieser könnte damit sicher etwas mehr anfangen als die Kräuterliesel um die Ecke.

Edit: Gab es mal ein MMORPG mit NPC-seitigen Preisunterschieden?


----------



## Bakual (21. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Edit: Gab es mal ein MMORPG mit NPC-seitigen Preisunterschieden?


EQ1 hatte das zu meiner Zeit, da hast schon geguckt welche NPC wieviel für was bezahlt hat. Weiss aber nimme obs für Gegenstände unterschiedlich war oder ob einer einfach generell geiziger war als der andere nebenan.
Bei EQ2 ists (oder wars zumindest gleich nach Release) factionabhängig wieviel du kriegst. Irgendwo aufm Feld kriegst auch weniger als in den Städten.

Ich denke bei andern Spielen ist das ähnlich.

Ich denke die Thematik ist heute in den MMORPGs nicht so wichtig weil man die wertvollen Dinge eh an Spieler verkauft. Der Rest wär dann den Aufwand gar nicht wert weil die Differenz zu gering ist im Vergleich mitm Vermögen des Spielers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (25. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Die "Nachahmer" haben nun 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Kopie von WoW --->man bleibt die ewige Kopie
> 2. Mut zur Nische, Innovation
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Aber wenn man sich einmal Vanguard anschaut, dass ich leider immer noch nicht angetestet habe (die alte UO-Sucht lässt einen einfach nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann scheint es so zu sein, als wenn auch das Spiel langsam aber sicher wownisiert wird. Zumindest wenn man den Posts im offiziellen Forum glauben schenken darf (schön aber, dass es zumindest einen ENTWICKLER-Post gibt, der auffordert, mit "/signed" einfach nur zu unterschreiben, wer lieber auf einen Hardcore-Server spielen will: http://forums.station.sony.com/vg/posts/li...topic_id=28188). Scheint wohl so zu sein, dass es sich immer noch mehr lohnt, eine schäbige WoW-Kopie zu sein als eine Nische (erfolglos) zu besetzen. 

Obs jetzt WoW ist, oder andere der "modernen" MMORPGS, mich stören einfach zu viele Einschränkungen und Vereinfachungen; nur mal exemplarisch:

- Wenn ich einen Dieb spiele, dann möchte ich auch in der Lage sein, andere Spieler zu beklauen. Wo sonst liegt der Sinn darin? Umgekehrt möchte ich auch den Thrill haben, beklaut werden zu können. 

- Wenn ich von einem anderen Spieler umgehauen werde, soll der halt auch gefälligst das Recht haben, meine Leiche zu plündern. Wo ist der Sinn, dass nur über einen abstrakten Ehrebegriff zu regeln? Man kann doch nichts gewinnen, wenn man nichts verlieren kann....

- Was soll eigentlich dieser ganze "BoP" oder "BoE"-Mist? Das ist von vorne bis hinten einfach nur "unrealistisch". Wieso darf ich nicht selber entscheiden, ob ich die Rüstung a) anziehe b) verschenke c) verkaufe d)wegwerfe e)einschmelze etc. -> Nur mal zum Vergleich: Bis auf gaaaaanz wenige Ausnahmen (z. B. Soulstone) gibt es in UO nicht einen einzigen Gegenstand, den man nicht frei wieder verkaufen könnte. Und - sorry - aber alles andere ist für mich einfach nur totaler Blödsinn -> um hier noch mal auf WoW zu kommen: Der eigentliche Sinn von "Fantasy-Dungeons" ist doch der, diesen zu erkunden, die Monster zu plätten und mit Schätzen überhäuft wieder rauszukommen. Ich meine, das ist doch in quasi jedem alten RPG schon der Fall gewesen... Man häuft halt einen gewissen Reichtum an... Wieso passiert in WoW aber das Gegenteil? Durch Repkosten etc. hat man nach einer Ini weniger Geld als vorher... Hab nur ich den Eindruck oder stimmt da was nicht? Wieso kann ich nicht wenigstens die Epics für viel Geld an Händler verkaufen? Wieso sind nur Rnd-Drops nicht BOP? Was ist das für ein ausgemachter Blödsinn?

- Was soll ich mit Instanzen? Ist es wirklich lustig, in wechselnder Konstellation immer wieder das gleiche Szenario vorgekaut zu bekommen? Auch hier mal ein Vergleich zu UO. Kurz nach WoW gab es auch in UO mehr PvE-Inhalte. Es wurden einige Bosse eingeführt, die man ähnlich abfarmen kann wie in UO. Trotzdem ist es dort so, und wird auch durchsaus praktiziert, dass diese "Inis" auch in PvP-Gebieten liegen. Wenn man dort halt - nach dem Bosskill - rauskommt, dann kann es halt auch mal passieren, dass ne feindliche Gilde voller Mörder auf der Lauer liegt und auf Beute wartet.... 

naja, however, ist für mich immer schwierig zu verstehen oder nachzuvollziehen, dass es viele Leute anscheinend gerade NICHT so haben wollen...


----------



## Dentus (25. Februar 2008)

WoW ist ein Virus. Ein gutes Spiel ohne Frage, aber bei weitem eines der einfachsten MMO's die ich je gespielt habe.

Das schlimme ist, durch WoW haben soviele neue Leute in das Genre gefunden das sie durch den immensen Hype dermaßen geprägt werden, das alles was kommt nicht mehr so sein kann wie früher. Einfach weil es zu schwer ist. Wenn ich sehe das Priester in WoW schreien sie könnten nichts, dann haben die Herrschaften niemals einen Everquest-Heiler gespielt.

WoW hat viele Spiele getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Schade nur das sich soviele WoW Spieler einbilden die besten MMO'ler zu sein ohne jemals etwas anders gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Matteus (25. Februar 2008)

Und wollen wirs mal positiv sehen, durch die Größe und Popularität von MMOs wie WOW oder Lotro ist ja auch der nette und guterzogene Teil der MMO-Community stark gewachsen. Man lernt so viele sympathische Menschen kennen, finde ich toll.
Meine Karriere hat auch erst mit WOW begonnen, ich hatte allerdings mal das "Glück", an einem Gildentreffen von UO-Freeshard-Spielern teilzunehmen, und das war... wie soll ich sagen... nun... irgendwie... ähh... schräg.


----------



## Draco1985 (25. Februar 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Aber wenn man sich einmal Vanguard anschaut, dass ich leider immer noch nicht angetestet habe (die alte UO-Sucht lässt einen einfach nicht los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann ich eigentlich nur meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung ausdrücken. Ich meine, MMORPGs sollten doch die einzige Lücke füllen, die normale RPGs bis dato haben - echte Menschen in einer möglichst glaubwürdigen Welt. Was hat man davon, diese Welt dann zu beschränken? Dass es für alle "fair" ist (was zumindest bei WoW ebensowenig klappt)? Das Leben ist nicht fair. Weder Offline noch Online. Grundlegende Regeln des Zusammenspiels, JA, bitte, aber dafür die Spielwelt so wenig restriktiv wie möglich halten.


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> - Wenn ich einen Dieb spiele, dann möchte ich auch in der Lage sein, andere Spieler zu beklauen. Wo sonst liegt der Sinn darin? Umgekehrt möchte ich auch den Thrill haben, beklaut werden zu können.


Im Grunde genommen ist es ja widersinnig. Es geht in diesen Spielen eigentlich immer um den Kampf Gut gegen Böse, aber die aktuellen MMO's versuchen zu verhindern dass auch der Spieler selbst böse sein kann.
Das heisst nicht dass "böse" Chars alles tun und lassen dürfen, sondern eben auch an die Spielmechanik gebunden sind.
So konnten Mörder in UO Spieler töten und looten, durften aber in keine Stadt und mussten bei Tod befürchten Ihre Skills zu verlieren was "guten" Spielern nicht passierte.
Auch das Dieb sein war mit Nachteilen verbunden. Einen Dieb der gestohlen hatte und dabei erwischt wurde durfte jeder töten. Selbst wenn er nicht erwischt wurde war er für jeden straffrei tötbar (allerdings nach aussen nicht sichtbar). Und Murdercounts konnte sowieso kein Dieb geben da sie nicht das Recht hatten andere Spieler dafür anzuzeigen.



Kalvasflam schrieb:


> - Wenn ich von einem anderen Spieler umgehauen werde, soll der halt auch gefälligst das Recht haben, meine Leiche zu plündern. Wo ist der Sinn, dass nur über einen abstrakten Ehrebegriff zu regeln? Man kann doch nichts gewinnen, wenn man nichts verlieren kann....


In Ultima Online war Ausrüstung Gebrauchsgegenstand. Oft hat man täglich neues Equip gebraucht, aber es war auch einfach und relativ günstig zu ersetzen.
Nun nimm mal einen Wow Spieler der sich monatelang den Arsch aufgerissen hat für seine Items - hier besteht die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr.

Ich finde das UO System auch besser, aber ich bin auch kein Item Freak.


----------



## Kalvasflam (26. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> In Ultima Online war Ausrüstung Gebrauchsgegenstand. Oft hat man täglich neues Equip gebraucht, aber es war auch einfach und relativ günstig zu ersetzen.
> Nun nimm mal einen Wow Spieler der sich monatelang den Arsch aufgerissen hat für seine Items - hier besteht die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde das UO System auch besser, aber ich bin auch kein Item Freak.



Zugegeben, wäre mit Sicherheit so in WoW nicht umsetzbar! Deshalb gibt es ja im modernen UO auch die Insurance. Auch eine schlechte Lösung imho, aber immer noch besser als bei WoW. Zur Erklärung für die Nicht-UO-Spieler: Im Zuge der Wowenisierung wurden einige "Imba"-Items ins Spiel gebracht, sogenannte Artefakte. Um zu verhindern, dass die bei einem einfachen Kill geplündert werden können, wurde die Insurance, also Versicherung, ins Leben gerufen. Man kann also wertvolle Items versichern. Bei jedem Tod geht da schon einiges Gold drauf. Auch ist es so, dass dies nicht automatisch geschieht. Man muss schon selber sehen, dass man ein Item versichert. Ist es unversichert und man stirbt, dann kann es halt gelootet werden und - Pech -.
Natürlich würden die WoW-Spieler zu Tausenden die Accounts kündigen, wenn man Epics plündern könnte. Ist halt eine ganz andere Spielmechanik. Aber warum nicht wenigstens anderen Kram lootbar machen? z.B. Pots, Flasks, Bufffood, Bandagen etc.? 

Na egal, muss jeder letztlich selber wissen, was er spielt. Vielleicht gibt es ja wenigstens einige WoW-Spieler, die sich hin und wieder die Frage stellen: "Ist das wirklich alles?" und dann mal den Blick über den Tellerrand wagen...

Nur mal so btw: Wir haben letztens - an einem Samstag vormittag - mal wieder in UO den Oaks-Champ gemacht. Dabei müssen mehrere "Monsterwellen" besiegt werden, bevor der Champ rauskommt. Der Champ droppt dann Scrolls, die den Charakter dauerhaft verbessern. Diese Scrolls sind Loot- und Stehlbar! Außerdem ist die Gegend, in der man den Champ macht, nicht instanziert, sondern für alle Spieler frei zugänglich. D.h. es müssen Wachen aufgestellt werden, die patroullieren und das Gebiet "absichern". Wir waren knapp 15 Mann, da der Champ nicht sooo easy ist. In der dritten von vier Phasen wurden wir plötzlich von "Mörder"-Gilden überfallen, die auch etwa mit 10-15 Mann unterwegs waren. Wir konnten das Gebiet bis zum Sieg über den Champ erfolgreich verteidigen, obwohl wir etliche Verluste hatten. Anschließend musste ich mich mit einer sehr wertvollen Scroll durch die Reihen der Feinde schlagen, um zur sicheren Stadt zu kommen. Wer so etwas einmal mitgemacht hat, und merkt, wie der Puls dabei auf 200 geht, der wird wohl freiwillig kein AV in WoW mehr betreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (26. Februar 2008)

Es liegt nicht am Gerne des MMORPGs, sondern daran, dass die Allgemeinheit in den letzen 10-20Jahren aufgrund des Fortschritts extrem verdummt ist.

"Im Internet braucht man nicht richtig zu schreiben."
"Im Internet ist man anonym und kann die Sau rauslassen."


----------



## Spartanblood (26. Februar 2008)

Frühre hatte mann auch noch respect für einander im algemeinem,  in wow bin ich nicht glat ein anfänger aber auch kein profi und wenn mann sieht was für einen ego manche haben, DU KACK NOOB habe ich shcon oft gehört, nur weil man dass spiel nicht richtig versteht heisst das noch lange nicht sass mann so angeschnautzt werden kann und nur weil du gut bisst heisst dass nicht dass mann gott ist? denn die typen stellen im echten leben nichts for, mann soll die anfänger ja begleiten und wenn Sie genau so behandelt werden wie schon erwähnt dann wird sich im ende nichts andären denn das währe nur ein teufelskreis und lasst uns nicht vergessen ES IST NUR EIN VERDAMMTES SPIEL, KEIN LEBEN obwohl ich wow sehre gerne mag manchmal KANN mann wirklich ubertreiben. Redet normal miteinandere, respectiert einander, und hilft einander, Lang leben der MMO Oldschool factor.


----------



## Tja (26. Februar 2008)

Internet und die Rechtschreibung:
Ich finde das ein absolutes Unding. Aber wenn ich mir die Rechtschreib- und Grammatikkenntnisse einiger ansehe, wundert mich nichts mehr. Aber eine dumme Bevölkerung lässt sich  leider einfacher manipulieren, intrigieren und natürlich auch ausboten. Siehe Teuro, EU

Aber zum Thema:

Ach Ultima Online ich kann mich noch gut an mein "Kal Vas Flam, Corp Por" UO-Assist-Makro kombiniert mit Deathtrap auf meine Truhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -  und damals noch selbstständige Anordnung der Zaubersprüche erinnern. Oder meine erste Reise von Moonglow nach Britannia:

Hatte mich zu sehr "verkloppt" und drang zu weit in den Wald ein, wurde dann von netten Fencing Kriegern mit Vanquishing Waffen umgenietet, musste mir nur mit Robe bekleidet - den Weg zurück erkämpfen (Zauber benötigten Reagenzien welche ebenfalls gelootet werden konnten also nix mit zaubenr) und meine Ausrüstung neu zusammensuchen. Ja das waren noch Zeiten =)

Heutzutage heulen die Leute schon rum, wenn man sie gankt bzw. einfach mal so zum Spaß im Schlingdornthal oder sonst wo abschlachtet. Im Vergleich zu UO liest sich das War-Motto "War is everywhere" wie ein schlechter Witz. Glaube kaum, daß man dort /corpse Loot machen wird können.

Als PvE'ler auf einem PvE Server möchte ich sowas natürlich nicht, jedoch gehört /corpse Loot auf einem PvP Server eindeutig dazu. Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass es das zu UO Zeiten nicht gab. Die PvE/PvP Gebietstrennung (aufgrund es enormen Eq1 Erfolges) wurde erst sehr spät in UO 2nd Age eingeführt.

zu Vanguard:

Bin dort nach dem Sigil-Bankrott ausgestiegen, weil für mich klar war mit der Soe-Übernahme wird auch die WowINFIZIERUNG beginnen. Viele nannten mich einen Pessimisten und vermiesen auf die zahlreichen Smedley (SOE Präsident) - Zitate, aber scheinbar habe ich Recht behalten. Und wenn ich mir ansehe, welches Gesindel man teilweise mit diesen Änderungen angezogen hat, bin ich froh, so früh ausgestiegen zu sein (vgl. Forenkrieg in den offiz. Forum).

Kommt dieser "classic Server" oder nicht?

Die Gesellschaften:

Die sind heutzutage schlechter denn je und v.a. anspruchsloser. Schade nur, dass viele Entwickler diesen anspruchslosen und dummen Weg gehen wollen, anstatt eigene Ideen, Konzepte zu entwickeln und an diesen festzuhalten *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung Sigil".


----------



## zhorin (26. Februar 2008)

So ganz Unrecht hast du damit nicht ...

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen zeigen halt auch dass sich mit WoW halt extrem viele CS Gamer in ein Genre verirrt haben ( dank PvP ) in dem man auf diese Gossensprache "Hey Alda ich fick deine Mudda" eigentlich keinen Wert legt - dennoch gehört es immer mehr zum Standartumgangston: 
SpielerA: Hey Alda gib mir Gold ich bin neu hier und brauch ein Mount.  
SpielerB: Frag doch in deiner Gilde ob man dir was leiht oder farm halt ein wenig.  
SpielerA: Ey fick dich !!!
SpielerB: ?? - SpielerA ignoriert euch
Sowas is mir selbst jetzt auch schon des öfteren passiert und die WoW Schlachtfelder scheinen mitunter auch weniger noch ein Horde vs Allianz zu sein sondern eher ein Verbal PvP der eigenen Fraktion.
Interessant ist da natürlcih auch das anscheinend gefühlte 60% der WoW Community an einer LRS oder dem Tourette Sydrom zu leiden scheinen. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Spielspasses wird da durch die Community einfach mal kaputt gemacht  - interessiert aber keinen da man sich mit seinen 13€ das Recht darauf erkauft das Ingame Arschloch raushängen zu lassen weil man wohl mitunter irgendwelche Komplexe aus dem Reallife kompensieren muss ...

Neben WoW hab ich auch ( nur kurz ) Ultima online und HDRO gespielt - und bei WoW fiel es mir sehr derb auf - war es früher zu Anfangszeiten noch so das es einfach dazu gehörte sich durch Quests und Instanzen durch die gestellten Herausforderungen zu kämpfen ( Ony PreQuest - MC - BWL - aufeinander aufbauende Quests in Scholo Strath und DB etc. )  so wird nun immer mehr Rücksicht genommen auf Leute die durchaus mit Grund zu nix kommen im Game - weil keiner sie in einer Gruppe oder Gilde haben will weil sie sich einfach nur fürchterlich verhalten ( für Ehre und Arenapunkte bekommt man ja alles nachgeworfen ) - und der Content setzt nicht mehr das Questen und das sich durchkämpfen voraus - es wird einfach alles nach und nach für alle freigeschaltet und der Schwierigkeitsgrad immer weiter runter gedreht ( was man mit 2.4 aus Magtheridon macht ist einfach nur noch lächerlich ) 
Der Schwerpunkt liegt dort ja offensichtlich auf dem ( absolut grausam schlechten ) PvP ... anscheinend wirds halt eine Art MMORPG - CS Verschnitt - das Klientel dazu hat man ja schonmal.

Immer mehr RPGler die ich kenn warten praktisch nur noch auf das Erscheinen anderer MMORPG um endlich mal wieder so ein richtiges Rollenspielgefühl zu haben ...


----------



## Pymonte (26. Februar 2008)

Die Gossensprache kommt ganz bestimmt nicht aus CS. Auf jedenfall nicht nur. Schau dir die ganzen Hio-Hop-Spaten doch mal an, die reden alle so und das ist auch das, was die Jugend immitiert. Auch der Gossenslang wurde erst in CS eingeführt (1337speak != Gossensprache).

Zum Thema /corpse loot. Klingt zwar interessant, doch finde ich es zu krass, derart bestraft zu werden, weil man vllt neu oder unerfahren ist. Das bewegt viele Spieler dazu, aufzuhören.
Natürlich rede ich hier gegen de ganzen MMOs sollten nur Minimalspielerzahlhaben-Speratisten an, dennoch hat eine größere Gemeinde auch viele Vorteile. Sie sollte eben nicht so verkommen, aber da tuen Film und Fernsehn schon genug für, das die Menschen dumm bleiben (s. Next Uri Geller usw). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, man sollte nciht pauschalisieren und sagen 'früher war alles besser'--eher war früher die Community besser und die Menschen noch nicht ganz so stumpf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (26. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, man sollte nciht pauschalisieren und sagen 'früher war alles besser'--eher war früher die Community besser und die Menschen noch nicht ganz so stumpf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pauschalieren ist eigentlich nie gut, speziell bei MMORPGs würd ich dennoch sagen "Früher war alles besser". 
Klar, UO gibt es noch, aber es war früher natürlich lustiger, als die Server noch ordentlich gefüllt waren. Du kannst mir glauben, ich spiel UO jetzt (mit Unterbrechungen) seit 1998/1999 und ich würd liebend gerne auch mal was anderes spielen. Nicht, dass ich nicht anderes ausprobiert hätte, aber wirklich KEIN anderes Spiel liefert mir das, was UO hat. Ich wäre der glücklichste Online-Spieler aller Zeiten, wenn jetzt mal endlich ein Spiel rauskäme, welches UO in seinen Möglichkeiten, in seiner Vielfalt und Spieltiefe noch übertreffen würde, da ist aber NICHTS. Rein gar nichts, wirklich. Nur weil ich nicht alles anteste, heißt das ja nicht, dass ich nicht den kompletten MMORPG-Markt verfolgen würde. Ich weiß ja durchaus, was in anderen Spielen geboten wird und möglich ist. Daher hat Richard Garriot schon recht, mit seiner Aussage, dass quasi kein modernes MMORPG den Weg einschreitet, den UO damals gegangen ist (sinngemäß, hab das genaue Zitat jetzt nicht da)

Wie gesagt, Vanguard käme noch als ehestes in Frage. Da stört mich aber wieder, dass es für Europa keinen PvP-Shard gibt, und ich bezweifle dass die Pings bei Login auf dem amerikanischen Shard zum vernünftigen Zocken reichen...

Horizons würde mich auch reizen, nur scheint das Game wohl wirklich grad vor dem Exitus zu stehen. 

Eve Online hat tolle Ansätze, ich ziehe aber ein Fantasy-Szenario vor...

Tja, da bereite ich mich seelisch auf einige weitere Jahre UO vor, denn auch in absehbarer Zeit gibt es da nichts. 

Btw: Ich will WoW nicht völlig verteufeln, manchmal logge ich mich auch noch mit meinem Schurken ein, zum PvPen. Weniger die BGs, als arme Hordler im Open PvP ganken. Allerdings hat das für mich halt eher Counterstrike-Charakter und quasi überhaupt keinen RP-Anspruch. Aber so macht es mir durchaus nen Stündchen mal ab und an Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (26. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Da kann ich eigentlich nur meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung ausdrücken. Ich meine, MMORPGs sollten doch die einzige Lücke füllen, die normale RPGs bis dato haben - echte Menschen in einer möglichst glaubwürdigen Welt. Was hat man davon, diese Welt dann zu beschränken? Dass es für alle "fair" ist (was zumindest bei WoW ebensowenig klappt)? Das Leben ist nicht fair. Weder Offline noch Online. Grundlegende Regeln des Zusammenspiels, JA, bitte, aber dafür die Spielwelt so wenig restriktiv wie möglich halten.


Das Problem ist dass ich in einem Spiel nicht das richtige Leben haben will. Das kann ich auch ohne Computer haben. Ich will mich entspannen können, ich will ein Held sein können, gute Gefühle haben, usw. Das trifft für die meisten Freizeitbeschäftigungen zu. Sobald ein Spiel nen hohes Frustpotential hat, unfair ist, oder sonstwie viel negative Gefühle erzeugt ists ganz einfach: Niemand spielt das Spiel. Guck mal deine Kinder an (falls du hast, sonst guck fremde Kinder an): Alle lieben Indianerspiele, aber keiner will der Typ am Martepfahl sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (26. Februar 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> Meine eigenen Erfahrungen zeigen halt auch dass sich mit WoW halt extrem viele CS Gamer in ein Genre verirrt haben ( dank PvP ) in dem man auf diese Gossensprache "Hey Alda ich fick deine Mudda" eigentlich keinen Wert legt - dennoch gehört es immer mehr zum Standartumgangston:
> SpielerA: Hey Alda gib mir Gold ich bin neu hier und brauch ein Mount.
> SpielerB: Frag doch in deiner Gilde ob man dir was leiht oder farm halt ein wenig.
> SpielerA: Ey fick dich !!!
> ...


Was bin ich froh dass wir die Freiheit haben auch andere Spiele als WoW zu spielen und damit der dortigen Community ausm Weg zu gehen. Ich hoffe nur dass die auch noch lange dort bleiben und nicht plötzlich auf die Idee kommen EQ2 zu spielen.
Von daher bin ich SoE unendlich dankbar dass sie keine hippen Werbungen schalten auf welche dieses Kundensegment anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Februar 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass ich in einem Spiel nicht das richtige Leben haben will. Das kann ich auch ohne Computer haben. Ich will mich entspannen können, ich will ein Held sein können, gute Gefühle haben, usw. Das trifft für die meisten Freizeitbeschäftigungen zu. Sobald ein Spiel nen hohes Frustpotential hat, unfair ist, oder sonstwie viel negative Gefühle erzeugt ists ganz einfach: Niemand spielt das Spiel. Guck mal deine Kinder an (falls du hast, sonst guck fremde Kinder an): Alle lieben Indianerspiele, aber keiner will der Typ am Martepfahl sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das richtige Leben in einer virtuellen Fantasy-Welt? Ich glaub da verwechselst du was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So war das von mir auch nicht gemeint. In WoW will keiner Risiken eingehen, um etwas zu bekommen. Der Tod hat keine wirklichen Auswirkungen, das Equip kann nicht geklaut werden. Kurzum: Die Welt ist einfach langweilig. Nicht komplett öde, aber es ginge soviel besser, auch ohne NextGen-Technologien und derlei Kram.

Aber das ist das grundsätzliche Problem von WoW und seinen Lookalikes: Es geht nur um investierte Zeit und die wird auch noch in Equip gemessen. Nach dem was ich hier von UO höre, könnte man so ein System nie in WoW einführen, einfach weil man als voll episch ausgestatteter Char zumindest Tage benötigt, um einmal verlorenes Equipment zu ersetzen. Nichts mit Gang zum Spieler nebenan, neu ausstatten lassen und munter weiterzocken.

Das meinte ich mit der "Fairness"des Spiels. Wenn man nicht hin und wieder Rückschläge befürchten muss (und ich rede nicht davon, nach dem Tod ein paar Meter zur Leiche rennen zu müssen), dann wird das Spiel auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## Kalvasflam (26. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit der "Fairness"des Spiels. Wenn man nicht hin und wieder Rückschläge befürchten muss (und ich rede nicht davon, nach dem Tod ein paar Meter zur Leiche rennen zu müssen), dann wird das Spiel auf Dauer langweilig.



/signed: Das ist exakt das, was ich meine. Was haben wir geflucht, als uns einmal in UO bei einem Champ ne schweineteure 120er-Schwert-Scroll geklaut wurde; von einem einfach verflixed guten Dieb, der die ganze Zeit im Stealth anwesend war und auf seinen Moment gewartet hat. Obwohl wir ALLES versucht haben, Flächenzauber & Detect Hidden Skill etc., haben wir ihn nicht mehr gefunden. Ich bin mir sicher, unsere Suchmaßnahmen haben auch ihn wenigstens für einige Minuten an den Rande eines Herzinfarktes gebracht. Ist das ein Abend gewesen, der ihm vermutlich noch heute in Erinnerung ist? Ich gehe mal davon aus... Wenn ich mit den Leuten heute im TS bin, reden wir manchmal über genau dieses Ereignis? Absolut! Und nicht nur von diesem Moment, sondern von unzähligen anderen auch. 
Gibt es Momente, die mir aus WoW im Gedächtnis geblieben sind? Sicher, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Im Grunde war damals jeder Tag wie der andere: Einloggen, und dann Farmen. Entweder Gold, Ruf, Ehre, Mats und das wars. Ab und zu ne Hero-Ini, in der man schon etliche Male war, vielleicht ne Runde ins BG, ausloggen. 
In UO erlebe ich Geschichten. Es gibt nichts vorgeplantes. Alles kann passieren... Und da komme ich wieder ins Schwärmen... 

Wer vielleicht einen kleinen Eindruck von den Abenteuern haben möchte, die in UO möglich sind, dem empfehle ich folgende Homepage: http://www.looters.de/


----------



## Bakual (26. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das richtige Leben in einer virtuellen Fantasy-Welt? Ich glaub da verwechselst du was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub nicht dass ich was verwechselt habe.
Ich spiele EQ2 und WoW ist diebszüglich ähnlich aufgebaut, aber von Langeweile ist hier keine Spur. Aber das ist immer im Auge des Betrachters. Spannung definiert sich nicht durch Frustfaktore wie verlieren der Ausrüstung oder hohe Deathpenalties. UO hab ich genau aus diesem Grund nie gespielt, das völlig offene System da hat mich abgeschreckt. EQ1 hab ich hingegegen geliebt, obwohl der Tod da arg schlimm sein konnte und du zu meiner Zeit auch die Ausrüstung verlieren konntest (wenn du Leiche nimme fandest). Liegt also nicht daran dass ich das nicht ertragen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem denk ich nicht dass nen zweites EQ1 (wie zu Beginn) heute noch Erfolg haben könnte. Die Zeiten der Masospiele sind vorbei, und das ist gut so. Sigil hats mit Vanguard versucht weil der liebe Brad das nie begriffen hatte wie man seine "Vision" begraben konnte. Er ist damit gefloppt wie kein zweiter.

Ein Spiel soll primär Spass machen. Und das macht das Verlieren der kompletten Ausrüstung die man innert Monaten erarbeitet hat einfach nicht.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Februar 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass ich was verwechselt habe.
> Ich spiele EQ2 und WoW ist diebszüglich ähnlich aufgebaut, aber von Langeweile ist hier keine Spur. Aber das ist immer im Auge des Betrachters. Spannung definiert sich nicht durch Frustfaktore wie verlieren der Ausrüstung oder hohe Deathpenalties. UO hab ich genau aus diesem Grund nie gespielt, das völlig offene System da hat mich abgeschreckt. EQ1 hab ich hingegegen geliebt, obwohl der Tod da arg schlimm sein konnte und du zu meiner Zeit auch die Ausrüstung verlieren konntest (wenn du Leiche nimme fandest). Liegt also nicht daran dass ich das nicht ertragen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das "völlig offene System", das du hier kritisierst ist aber der zentrale Aspekt des kompletten MMORPG-Konzepts. Wieso ein Spiel machen in dem man tausenden anderen Spielern begegnen kann, wenn man dann trotzdem in ein spielerisches Korsett gesteckt wird, weil die möglichen Interaktionen "aus Fairnessgründen" beschnitten werden?

Ist genau dasselbe wie "Wir machen keine bessere Grafik, weil wir damit Spieler ausschließen". Es sollte heißen "Wir machen keine bessere Grafik, weil wir nicht investieren wollen". Die Designer setzen nicht auf das Verdummungs-Pferd, weil sie die Casuals so lieb haben, sondern weil es für sie eine erhebliche Arbeitserleichterung bedeutet.



> Trotzdem denk ich nicht dass nen zweites EQ1 (wie zu Beginn) heute noch Erfolg haben könnte. Die Zeiten der Masospiele sind vorbei, und das ist gut so. Sigil hats mit Vanguard versucht weil der liebe Brad das nie begriffen hatte wie man seine "Vision" begraben konnte. Er ist damit gefloppt wie kein zweiter.



Solltest du nicht lieber sagen "Die Zeit der anspruchsvollen Spiele ist vorbei"? Egal ob World of WarCraft oder Solospiele, die Games werden immer simpler, immer weniger komplex, weil das die Kiddies abstößt. Und ja, ich sehe jeden als intelektuellen Kiddie an, der sich überhaupt nicht in Spiele einarbeiten will. Sachen wie zum Beispiel Diablo sind für mich Kost für zwischendurch, wirkliche RPGs dagegen Baldur's Gate 2 oder Morrowind. Aber es gibt immer weniger Baldur's Gates und einen wahren Strom Diablos. Hand aufs Herz, was war das letzte, wirklich gute Spiel im RPG-Sektor, das diese Bezeichnung auch verdiente? KotOR? Oblivion? Und selbst das waren nur relativ lieblose Konsolenportierungen, wobei für KotOR wenigstens noch die gute Story sprach.

Ähnliches mit den Shootern: Call of Duty 4, Crysis und andere machen's vor: Lebensenergie lädt sich selbstständig wieder auf. Warum nicht gleich AutoAim einbauen? Solche Fast-Food-Games verderben mir langsam den Magen, obwohl sie vorher Spaß gemacht haben (R6: Vegas z.B. hab ich trotz dieser Vereinfachungen geliebt).



> Ein Spiel soll primär Spass machen. Und das macht das Verlieren der kompletten Ausrüstung die man innert Monaten erarbeitet hat einfach nicht.



Tja, da haben wir schon den Denkfehler, Gratulation. Ausrüstung monatelang erarbeiten? Warum? Ausrüstung ist etwas alltägliches, Schwerter, Rüstungen, Schilde und dergleichen kann man bei Schmieden kaufen und Punkt.
Noch ein Problem der WoW-Manie. Plötzlich muss jedes MMO ein zweites Diablo sein, in dem Ausrütung über Wochen erfarmt werden soll. Und wozu? damit man noch bessere Ausrüstung bekommen kann.

Nur: wäre Ausrüstung bei WoW nicht der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der Charakterentwicklung bliebe vom Spiel nichts mehr übrig. Den Weg sollte man lieber nicht weiterbeschreiten, schon beim nächsten Spiel das darauf setzt schreien wieder alle: "WoW-Kopie!" oder (etwas gemäßigter) "Kenn ich schon..."


----------



## Tja (26. Februar 2008)

Bakual:

Du kannst das Eq1 PvE Server System NICHT mit dem offenem UO System vergleichen. In UO war Ausrüstung (auch die Beste) gegen teuer Geld käuflich und somit für Jedermann wiederbeschaffbar. PvP ohne Corpse Loot ist kein PvP, daher kann ich über die ganzen Möchtegern PvPler auch nur lachen. Natürlich will niemand, seine Monatelang zusammengefarmte Ausrüstung an andere abtreten oder verlieren - aber genau aus diesem Grund gibt es PvE Server. Ich selbst bevorzuge auch das PvE System, das heißt aber -nicht-, dass ich die Weichspühl PvP Varianten gutheiße.

zum Thema Spaß:
Dessen Definition mußt Du schon jedem selbst überlassen. Dir macht Everquest 2 Spaß ok, für mich war mit DoF Schluss, weil das Spiel verglichen - mit Everquest 1, UO - einfach der pure Langweiler und Frustkiller (im negativen Sinn) war. 

Auch irrst Du Dich wenn Du denkst, dass die Zeiten der "harten" Spiele vorbei sind, ich kann Dir schon jetzt prognostizieren, dass diese wieder kommen werden. Demnächst sind die Nischen PvE, PvP, RP und Gore besetzt was bleibt? Richtig die von mir vorgeschlagene Variante 2 --->eigene Ideen von mir aus auch "Visions".

Vanguard:
Das Spiel ist aus 2 Gründen gefloppt, A.) viel zu früh erschienen und B.) hat man sich von der Vision des Herren McQuaid entfernt und somit alle, welche sich davon angezogen fühlten - vergrault. Dieser Klassik, Hardcore oder was auch immer Server, könnte dem Spiel eventuell nochmal neuen Schwung verleihen.


----------



## Kalvasflam (27. Februar 2008)

Speziell in WoW ist es doch so, dass es 3 Trilliarden von Items gibt. Selbst die Hardcore-Wowler verlieren doch langsam den Überblick. Ein tolles Ausrüstungsteil kann doch nicht mehr viel Freude bereiten, wenn man mit diesen Klamotten bombardiert wird. 

Kennt noch jemand Dungeon Master? Ich habs damals auf Amiga/Atari ST nicht gespielt, auf Anraten mehrerer Freunde aber dann Anfang der 90er auf dem PC nachgeholt. Was für ein unglaublich tolles und stimmungsvolles Spiel. Als Spiel, das noch vor Diablo rauskam, gab es hier naturgemäß nicht viele Items. Einiges an Plunder, aber auch ein paar Gegenstände, von dessen Existenz man schon am Beginn des Spiels durch Hinweise erfahren hat. Fragt mich nicht mehr, wie dieses eine Schwert hieß, dass regelrecht mythisch erhöht wurde und dass man nach unzähligen Rätseln und Gefahren endlich in die Hand nehmen konnte! Man konnte das Spiel problemlos auch ohne Beenden, aber der Moment, als ich das Ding endlich hatte, und endlich auf die Lösung des finalen Rätsels kam (Internet und Milliarden von Cheats und Komplettlösungen gab es ja noch nicht), war unglaublich. Ich fühlte mich einfach ungeheuer stark und toll. 

Wer hat so ein Gefühl schon in WoW oder ähnlichen itembasierten Spielen? Bedingt durch die inflationäre Flut an Items geht imho jede Achtung vor einem tollen Item völlig verloren. 

Und ja, Spiele werden immer simpler. Ist keine Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, sondern hat vor ca. 10 Jahren angefangen. Hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass Spiele den Freakstatus verlieren und den Massenmarkt erobern. 

Glaubt ihr, man könnte heute noch Spiele wie Ultima 7 rausbringen und auf kommerziellen Erfolg hoffen? Ein Spiel, dass einen nicht an die "Hand nimmt" und auf vorgefertigen linearen Wegen durchs ganze Spiel leitet? Wer hätte heute schon noch Lust auf eine Automap-Funktion zu verzichten? Damals war es für mich das größte, einen Dungeon in Bards Tale komplett zu erkunden und den Weg auf Karopapier festzuhalten. Wir haben in de Schule damals mit diesen Karten gehandelt. Das hatte den Effekt, dass ich mich z. B. in den Sewers von Skara Brae besser auskannte als in meiner Heimatstadt. Wo sind denn die Rätsel geblieben, die ein RPG damals ausmachten? Heute beschränkt es sich doch vor allem auf "Drücke Schalter in Raum A, um Tür in Raum B zu öffnen". Oder mal ein Beispiel aus Bards Tale 2: 

In the room behind the dark, lies the bite behind the bark, to avoid a gruesome fate, line your arrow, true and straight. 

Toll, stimmungsvoll und RPGlike. Wo sind denn diese Art von Rätseln geblieben? 

Ich geb gerne zu, dass ich mit einem nostalgisch verklärten Blick an die Sachen rangehe, und Sprüche wie "Früher war alles besser" sind in den meisten Fällen Quatsch. Aber ich bleib dabei: Bei Computerspielen, und speziell bei Rollenspielen passt der Spruch wie die Faust aufs Auge!

Ich hab letztens einen Freund von WoW berichtet, der seit 8 oder 9 Jahren kein MMORPG mehr angefasst hat. Er hatte damals son textbasiertes MUD gespielt, weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr. Als wir auf PvP kamen, fragte er mich, ob er den Leuten nach dem Kill das Gold klauen könnte oder die Ausrüstung, wie damals. Als ich ihm erklärte, weder noch, sondern eher bekäme Ehrenpunkte dafür, hat er mich nur verstört angeschaut und meinte, so was bräuchte er gar nicht anfangen. keien 4 Wochen und er wäre tödlich gelangweilt ^^^


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese, Champspawns, Scrolls, Artefakte usw. dann wünsch ich mir doch wieder meinen Tankmage (@WoWler: Nein, das is kein tankender Magier) zurück. Mit Hat of the Maggi, Staff of the Maggi und einem [blessed] Straw hat. Oder auch den PKenden Dungeonrunner mit Hiding und Detect Hidden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drachenfels FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider is auf den offiziellen Servern zu wenig los und auf Hybrid kommen immer mehr die "NeuMMO"-Spieler... leider....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> Leider is auf den offiziellen Servern zu wenig los und auf Hybrid kommen immer mehr die "NeuMMO"-Spieler... leider....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist daran so schlimm? Auf Hybrid gibt es doch kein Trammel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (27. Februar 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, Champspawns, Scrolls, Artefakte usw. dann wünsch ich mir doch wieder meinen Tankmage (@WoWler: Nein, das is kein tankender Magier) zurück. Mit Hat of the Maggi, Staff of the Maggi und einem [blessed] Straw hat. Oder auch den PKenden Dungeonrunner mit Hiding und Detect Hidden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Howard? Howard One von den Cash Money Brothers?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumo (27. Februar 2008)

hmm nun ja es hat sich wirklich etwas verändert
inwie weit jetzt wow der Buhmann ist, da will ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen aber man muss einen schon recht geben 
der Markt ist breiter geworden ein MMO nach den anderen schießt aus dem Boden.
Grafik ist schon lange wichtiger als Story, Quest oder Ambiente.... und das nicht nur bei MMOs

um das was Kalvasflam dort vermisst mal wieder wenigstens ein bisschen zu spüren... muss man weit weit abseits vom großen Schwarm schwimmen, es gibt immer noch kleine Nieschen wo man noch halbwegs das Gefühl bekommt, ja heute habe ich etwas tolles erlebt. Ich für meinen Teil habe es erst einmal wieder in Dungeon and Dragons online gefunden, wobei ich auch da mir sagen muss, es könnte auch durch aus viel viel mehr sein. Mehr Rätsel, mehr tötliche Fallen, mehr diese Beschreibungen von der Charmanten Erzähler Stimme.
Wer weis vielleicht kommt doch noch irgendwann mal wieder etwas raus wie Ultima, nur mit neurer Grafik aber mit genauso viel Tiefgang


----------



## Pymonte (27. Februar 2008)

> So war das von mir auch nicht gemeint. In WoW will keiner Risiken eingehen, um etwas zu bekommen. Der Tod hat keine wirklichen Auswirkungen, das Equip kann nicht geklaut werden. Kurzum: Die Welt ist einfach langweilig. Nicht komplett öde, aber es ginge soviel besser, auch ohne NextGen-Technologien und derlei Kram.



so ich muss nochmal einen älteren Post quoten^^

erst mal 2 Dinge, so wie sich die Daoc/HdRO/GW/EQ2 und WoW Community immer zerfleischt bei ihren Schwan äh Spielvergleichen merkt man doch, das die Systeme selten zu vergleichen sind.

WoW setzt nun mal auf Item-Jagd (dank BC leider leichter als jemals zuvor, preBC noch anspruchsvoll und was besonderes). Wenn man mich nun Lootet nach meinem tod bzw bestiehlt ist nicht nur ein hart erkämpftes Item weg (das man sich eben nicht einfach beim Vendor besorgen kann), sondern ein anderer Spieler hat dadruch vllt etwas extrem viel besseres bekommen. Lass mal den Server laggen und man wird gekillt im PvP. Promt ist mein Epic - Hals Weg und den trägt ein Mage, der vorher was grünes an hatte. Das ist für den einen ein gewaltiger Aufstieg, für den anderen ein Stoß in ein bodenloses Loch (wie lange dauerts denn, eh mal wieder ein ähnlicher Hals für mich dropt? ).
Außerdem würde es der Community auch ermöglichen, Leute gezielt zu Schwächen bzw sich leicht zu steigern und andere, die hart Raiden haben dann das nachsehen. 
Sicherlich stark verallgemeinert, aber dennoch passt Corpseloot eben nicht zum WoW System...

Andere quote:


> Gibt es Momente, die mir aus WoW im Gedächtnis geblieben sind? Sicher, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Im Grunde war damals jeder Tag wie der andere: Einloggen, und dann Farmen. Entweder Gold, Ruf, Ehre, Mats und das wars. Ab und zu ne Hero-Ini, in der man schon etliche Male war, vielleicht ne Runde ins BG, ausloggen.
> In UO erlebe ich Geschichten. Es gibt nichts vorgeplantes. Alles kann passieren... Und da komme ich wieder ins Schwärmen...



Find ich unsinnig. DU stellst es grad so dar:
"UO mega toll, alles perfekt, das war noch die gute, alte Zeit. WoW naja, Lame, nix los, ka warum man das spielt."
Und ich sage dir, das ich genug Erfahrungen und unvergessliche Erinnerungen auch in WoW habe.
Auch im RP Bereich mehr als genug, PvE/PvP sowieso.
Wie war es unvergesslich als Keal'thas das erste mal fiel, er wurde ab 54% von nem Feraldruide mit Katzenequip getankt ... wer die Taktik kentn weiß, wie gefährlich das bei 54% noch sein kann^^
Auch im PvP. Mit der Gilde geschlossen WS gegangen (keine SG!) und unter hartem Kampf gewonnen.
Oder wie war das in der Scherbenwelt, als die Horde mal eben die Ehrenfeste erobert hatte? 5 mutige reiten aus um sie zurück zu erobern. Und unter massiver Gegenwehr schaffen sie es sogar.
Oder: Heimlich schleicht der Magier durch den Sumpf der Zangarmarschen, als er sieht, wie das östl. Leuchtsignal sich rot färbte. Promt reitet Magier Pymonte dort hin, nur um auf einen übermächtigen Gegner (ich 65 er 70, schon mit schnellem Flugmount) , einen Tauren-Krieger zu treffen und zu sterben..

uvm

Also WoW hat schon erinnerungspotential, von den ersten Schritten bis max lvl.
 von daher kann ich das, WoW ist nur seichte Unterhaltung nicht verstehen


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2008)

UO alles toll, Wow alles schlecht kann man sicher nicht sagen. Dennoch kann ich nur sagen dass auch mir bei UO wesentlich mehr Geschichten und Ereignisse einfallen als für Wow.

Dennoch mag das natürlich auch bei jedem anders sein, trotzdem kann ich einer Story die "Warsong gegangen mit Gilde und nach harten kampf gewonnen" erstmal wenig abgewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Februar 2008)

naja, das mit WS war auch stark komprimiert, da gabs viele details die sehr spannend waren, aber ich wollt den thread nicht mit romanen zumüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist es immer ein Unterschied wo man seine 'Ersterfahrung' im MMO-bereich macht. Meine war eben bei WoW. Da war das lvln, die Klassen, die Mechanik usw usw usw noch interessant. Als ich danach DaoC/HdrO mal angespielt hab (mehr oder minder weit) oder twinke bei WoW fehlt einem natürlich dieses 'Boar genial' feeling. Geht mir aufjedenfall so. Daher ist man dann auch immer etwas nüchterner bei solchen Sachen und beurteilt härter als sonst, bzw man denkt eben an seine erste Erfahrung immer rosiger, als an die darauffolgenden.

Zur Verdeutlichung: Bin großer RPG fan. Gothic und NwN haben mich dabei aber sehr geprägt. Alles andere hat mich nicht mehr so sehr beeindruckt, wie diese beiden Spiele. An sie erinnere ich mich auch heute noch gerne und schwelge in Erinnerungen wie toll doch alles war. Das Morrowind usw an sich auch tolle Spiele waren, möcht ich nicht leugnen. Aber sie rissen mich nicht mehr so mit wie Gothic 1 z.B.! Ähnl. ergings mir nur noch mal bei WoW und Call of Duty 1 (und sein Addon, dass auch UO abgekürzt wird^^).
Das einizge Spiel, das bisher diesen Effekt erneut hervorgerufen hat war Black and White. Weil es das Strategie/Aufbau etc Genre in eine neue Dimension gerückt hat.


----------



## Bakual (27. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Tja, das "völlig offene System", das du hier kritisierst ist aber der zentrale Aspekt des kompletten MMORPG-Konzepts. Wieso ein Spiel machen in dem man tausenden anderen Spielern begegnen kann, wenn man dann trotzdem in ein spielerisches Korsett gesteckt wird, weil die möglichen Interaktionen "aus Fairnessgründen" beschnitten werden?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht dass das "offene System" der "zentrale Aspekt des kompletten MMORPG-Konzepts" ist. Im Gegenteil. Wieviele MMORPGs gibts die nen offenes System überhaupt kennen? MMORPG definiert sich bei weitem NICHT dadurch, im Gegenteil.
Wie gesagt, schlussendlich entscheiden die Spieler was entwickelt wird - sowas nennt man Marktwirtschaft. Was Erfolg hat wird produziert. An nen UO-Clone hat sich bis heute keiner herangewagt und ich wage mal zu behaupten der Grund ist einfach. Es liegt nicht daran dass Devs nicht kreativ wären oder es lieber billiger machen. Komplexität muss nicht teurer sein. Grad am Beispiel von EQ2 kann man das gut sehen dass genau die Elemente welche das Spiel etwas komplexer machten, genau die Elemente waren welche von der Mehrheit (nicht allen!) der Spieler nicht gewünscht waren. Wer erinnert sich noch an das alte Craftingsystem mit den Abhängigkeiten? Seelenshards? Gruppen-XP-debt? Accessquests für Zonen? Klassenquests?
Das alles wurde primär eliminiert weils zuviel Frustpotential beinhaltete, nicht weils zu teuer war - entwickelt wars ja schon gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausrüstung ist beileibe nichts alltägliches. Das wars nur bei UO (und bei Eve als neuem Spiel) und das ist die Ausnahme. Die meisten MMORPGs leben zu nem Grossteil von diesem Sammeltrieb der Menschen. Hat auch etwas mehr Realität in meinen Augen. Im Mittelalter (und von da ist ja vieles inspiriert) waren zB Ritterrüstungen durchaus eine Investition fürs Leben, nicht bloss bis zum nächsten Kampf und danach kauft man sich ne neue. Rüstungen und Waffen wurden nicht geklaut, die wurden sauteuer hergestellt und genau auf den Mann angepasst. Geklaut wurden (und werden auch heute noch) Wertgegenstände wie Geld und evtl noch wertvoller Schmuck.


----------



## Norei (27. Februar 2008)

Nicht dass ich hier meckern will, aber dieser Thread leidet an einem wichtigen Mangel.
Hier wird "Mir gefällt besser..." mit "Es ist besser..." verwechselt. Ich bin definitiv kein CS-Kiddie, spiele HdRO und bin unheimlich happy. Meine Zeit wäre mir zu kostbar, die Spiele, die ihr beschreibt, zu spielen. Ich habe ca. 3 Stunden die Woche Zeit, meist verteilt auf Halbstundenblöcke. Es kann passieren, dass mitten im Fight mein Sohn oder meine Tochter aufwacht und schreit. Glaubt ihr wirklich, ich möchte jedesmal meine Ausrüstung von vorne sammeln?
Ich finde die MMOs von heute gut und bin froh, dass sie sich in die Casuarichtung entwickelt haben. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand die Entwicklung eines UO-ähnlichen Spiels heute noch finanzieren würde, weil bei gleichem Weltendesignstaff die dreifache Anzahl von Grafikern benötigt würde. VW baute auch einen New Beetle und nicht den Originalkäfer.


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

wow macht es, wirtschafltlich betrachtet, am geschicktesten

Man bindet die Leute lange dran, bietet kleine Contenthappen und gibt allen die Chance alles zu sehen.
Die "Top Gilden" sehen es 3 Monate früher, die anderen erst nach dem 3. Nerfpatch ^^

Wayne?

Soll doch jeder alles sehen, MMOs sind im Vergleich zu Offline RPGs unverhältnismäßig schwer. 

WoW brachte viele nicht MMOler in das Genre rein und hat einfach das Tor in diese Welt richtig breit aufgerissen. ich glaub selbst Blizz hat nicht mit SO einem Erfolg gerechnet (Erfolg ja, aber ich denk net 10 Mio+, MMOs sind normal mit ca. 100k Kunden wirtschaftlich rentabel)

Was ich mir davon erhoffe: Dass es mehr MMOs gibt, mit mehr Spielern - mehr Variation

Das Interface, das Questing und so, das darf auch gern so Userfreundlich sein wie in WoW 
(wie ich es gehasst hab Questobjekte zu suchen (random quests in AO z.b.) oder den Questgeber nicht mehr zu finden, weils keine coords und keine Fragezeichen gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


btw.: WoW is das dickste, größte, erfolgreichste MMO Projekt bisher. Es läuft seit 3 Jahren mit wachsenden Userzahlen...
Ich denke mal, gemessen an den bisherigen Genregrößen, es wird locker noch 5 Jahre laufen... oder bis WoW2 kommt - wenn WoW2 kommt... wenns nicht einfach nur noch n addon und noch eins und noch eins gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grafik updates inc.


----------



## Zachrid (27. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema "Todesfolgen" in MMOs kann ich was sagen und zwar *lufthol* ...

http://zachseinblog.blogspot.com/2008/02/t...ne-vanille.html

...und ja ich giere nur nach den Klicks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (27. Februar 2008)

Bakual gut dass Du es ansprichst, einige von Dir aufgezählte Punkte sind nämlich Die Hauptgründe für meine Konto-Schließung:

- entfernen der Todesstrafe --->Der Tod wurde zum reisen benutzt - Anspruch = 0

- Klassen können zu viel!

- Accessquests für Zonen: einer der größten Schwachpunkte gegenüber Everquest 1, wenn jeder ohne Aufwand überall rein kann, fällt der Belohnungsaspekt von vornherein weg. 

Es gibt genug Entwickler, welche andere Wege gehen wollen aber LEIDER auf so verdammte Großunternehmen wie EA, Soe & Co. angewiesen sind, um ihre Spiele an den Mann zu bringen. Das Mitbestimmungsrecht solcher Firmen ist LEIDER enorm. Oder glaubst Du wirklich, der Vanguard-Verfall nach Soe-Einstieg sei Zufall gewesen, also ich nicht =)

Norei 3 Stunden reichen halt gerade mal für ein Solospiel und wenn jemand mit 3 Stunden Zeit all das erreichen kann, was jemand der Hausnummer: 30 Stunden/Woche  zockt, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben und dann wird das Spiel über kurz oder lang für JEDEN uninteressant. 

Wenn Du UO NICHT gespielt hast, wirst Du das System auch nicht verstehen. Im Prinzip sah es so aus:

alte Variante:

Sobald Du die Stadt verlässt, bist Du Freiwild für sogenannte rote Spieler ("Playerkiller"). Wenn Dich diese töten, können Sie Deine Ausrüstung looten. Du kannst im Gegenzug ein Kopfgeld auf diesen Spieler aussetzen und - je nach Höhe - somit die Chance erhöhen, dass derjenige so lange gejagt wird, bis Du seinen Kopf vor Dir hast.

neue Variante:

Oder wie ich es nenne "UO Dump Down":
Sofern Du Dich nicht in einer PvP Zone aufhältst, kannst Du auch außerhalb der Stadt nicht mehr angegriffen bzw. von PK's getötet werden, folglich auch kein /corpse Loot mehr. Diese Variante kostete das Spiel etliche Subs und gleichzeitig war die Bestrafung für den Tod eher lächerlich ab da an.

Everquest 1  übernahm dieses System, ging aber noch einen Schritt weiter --->getrennte PvE/PvP wurde geboren.

Die MMORPGS haben sich nicht weiter sondern zurück entwickelt. Dank WoW sind nun leider viele Leute in dem Genre, welche dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben um es mal hart zu formulieren..Die Communyties sind eben auch dementsprechend. Wenn ich lese, dass sich ein Heiler aufregt, weil er zu wenig dmg macht, kann ich nur lachen --->ein Heiler soll heilen und sonst nichts. 

Oder andere ohne das Addon X gar nicht mehr raiden könnten bzw. von organisatorischem Talent bestenfalls mal gehört haben, ist das einfach nur traurig und hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Gedanken hinter einem MMO - das Leben ist hart und daher auch das virtuelle - zu tun. 

Oder kurz oder lang müssen sich die MMO's allerdings weiter entwickeln, dieses derzeit eher bedauernswerte Niveau kann sich nicht auf ewig halten, zum Glück.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Februar 2008)

@Tja sry, das ich mal so dreist bin, aber du klingst für mich einfach nur wie ein enttäuschter Mensch, der einafch nicht will, das viele andere Spass an MMOs haben und sie dadurch vllt sogar massentauglich gewurden sind. 

Wenns nach dir ginge wäre der Faustkeil das höchstentwickelte Werkzeug der Welt, alles andere ist nur neumodishcer Quatsch udn zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist natürlich drastisch ausgedrückt, aber genauso argumentierst du derzeit.

Sicherlich hat so ein PvP against all Sytsem schon was lukratives, aber mal ehrlich, selbst vor 1000 Jahren wurde nicht wahllos vor den Dörfern gemordet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gab es Räuber sicherlich aber dieses: du bist freiwild wenn du ne Stadt verlässt is einfach zu krass, das ist halt für Masochisten (imho).



> Wenn ich lese, dass sich ein Heiler aufregt, weil er zu wenig dmg macht, kann ich nur lachen --->ein Heiler soll heilen und sonst nichts.


Naja, s. RL: Nur weil ich Bäcker bin darf ich kein Fleisch mehr zubereiten?
Wer sagt denn das der Priester in WoW ein HEILER ist? Das macht die Skillung. Sicherlich war das mal so geregelt: Priester = Heiler!. Aber dank Skilltrees (und das ist ein Fortschritt, kein Rückschritt) sind die Grenzen da nicht mehr so fest. Und wenn ich mich eben entscheide nicht zu heilen, sondern Dmg zu machen darf ich mich auch darüber beschweren, das ich vllt zu wenig Dmg in der Skillung hab als andere Oo Wenns die Möglichkeit nicht gäbe würde sich auch keiner aufregen.
Und nicht lgiehc mit dem Argument kommen, ja aber man weiß ja vorher das man Heiler ist, da is Dmg eben unwichtig...
Sry, aber wenn man Farmen muss für Raid usw soll man dann aufgeschmissen sein, wenn mal keiner Zeit hat einen zu ziehen. Soll man dann lieber dem gesamten Raid sagen. 'Sry Jungs, mache kein dmg, kann nicht farmen alleine bin schließlich Heiler. Müsst eben nun damit leben, das ich weniger heile als sonst"



> Oder andere ohne das Addon X gar nicht mehr raiden könnten bzw. von organisatorischem Talent bestenfalls mal gehört haben, ist das einfach nur traurig und hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Gedanken hinter einem MMO - das Leben ist hart und daher auch das virtuelle - zu tun.



Erst mal: Warums chwer wenns auch einfach geht? Ich kann mir auch vor nem Marathon das Bein absägen, aber das wäre unsinn und so ist es auhc bei Addons. Auch kann man nicht immer ein-eindeutig sagen was gerade passiert. Wenn 25 leute diverese Cast-Effekte in den Raum schmeißen, dazu der Mob noch selbst nicht gerade unanimiert ist, dann ist es mögl. etwas (aber auhc nur etwas) unübersichtlich. Hinzukommt, dass das normale Interface der meisten Spiele einfach unzulässig ist. Wie soll man heilen, wenn es keine Raidanzeige gibt? Die Leute anklicken im Spiel? Mach mir mal vor wie du so einen raidabend bei uns heilst, und du wirst verstehen das das nix mehr mit können zun tun hat. 



> Gedanken hinter einem MMO - das Leben ist hart und daher auch das virtuelle - zu tun.


Und wer prägte den gedanken? Du?
Mal ehrlich, das ist sicher nicht der Sinn eines MMOs. Viel mehr steht dahinter der Gedanke eine möglichst reale unreale Welt zu erschaffen (Achtung: Paradoxon). Das gereicht von Handlungsfreiheiten wie PK aus UO bis zu den zugemauerten, linearen Wegen von GW (wobei das kein MMO ist). 
Man spielt nicht das Leben nach, das macht man bei die Sims (langweiliges Spiel in meinen Augen), sondern man erschafft ein neues. Mal mit Story, mal eben anonym. Ziel dort ist es eben etwas zu erreichen, was man im RL sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ist (von der Legende bis zum Bettler sozusagen).

Sicherlich läuft derzeit alles daraufhin die Spiele mögl flach zu halten, wegen der leider sehr anspruchslosen Community (s. Hunter in WoW mit Petnamen wie Katze, Eber, Bär) und des Mammons wegen.
ABER daran ist nicht der Hersteller, der Publisher oder das Spiel schuld. Sondern eben der Mensch selbst und sein Umfeld.
Das steht hier aber ncith zu debatte (es fängt in der Schule an, zieht sich über die Freizeit [TV] und endet in Politik).

PS: Es ist spät, falls irgendwas ungereimt ist/rechtschreibfehler usw.: mir egal, ich bin Müde und will ins Bett^^ aber das musst ich mal loswerden


----------



## Tja (28. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar auch hundemüde aber die Antwort werde ich mir trotzdem nicht verkneifen:



> @Tja sry, das ich mal so dreist bin, aber du klingst für mich einfach nur wie ein enttäuschter Mensch, der einafch nicht will, das viele andere Spass an MMOs haben und sie dadurch vllt sogar massentauglich gewurden sind.



Vollkommener Blödsinn. Ich will eben NICHT wie die Masse sein und in einem Meer von 0815 MMO's schwimmen. 

zum Bäcker:

Wenn Du Bäcker bist, wirst Du aber besonders in diesem Bereich bewertet und beurteilt werden und für höhere Aufgaben (z.B. raiden - Meisterbrief) wirst Du eben in dem von dir gewählten Bereich genützt werden. 

bzgl. Farmen - ist ja auch ok, nur ist die primäre Aufgabe eben deine Kameraden zu heilen bzw. als Bäcker die Leute mit köstlichen Brötchen usw. zu versorgen.

Bzgl. Organisation:

Paradebeispiel! In Everquest1 wurde Sleeper (galt ewig als unbesiegbar) von 200 Mann gekillt, Raids waren lange Zeit auf 72 Personen ausgelegt und siehe da es ging ohne TS, Addons?! Und warum? Weil jeder seine Aufgabe bzw. den Gegner kannte und im Chatkanal nur Anweisungen bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge und Taktikerklärungen durchgegeben wurden. Einige WoW Addons sind klasse, das gebe ich auch gerne zu. Ich mag die hässliche Standard-UI auch nicht, nütze Omen ABER das ist nichts elementares für mich. Meine Aggro kann ich auch ohne Ktm, Omen und was es sonst noch so gibt kontrollieren. Mitdenken ist halt nicht das Schlechteste =)

zum Gedanken:

Hätte ich den geprädigt, säße ich jetzt in einem Strandhaus, würde einen Reventon fahren und bräuchte wohl nie wieder einen Finger zu rühren....

Der Gedanke dahinter ist ganz einfach: MMO's sind eine virtuelle Welt und die Welt ist nunmal hart, rau und ungerecht wieso sollen MMO's das nicht auch sein?!

Publisher:
Auch hier liegst Du falsch, die Zeit für NICHT wowINFIZIERTE Produkte wäre jetzt genau richtig und wohl eine der sichersten Einnahmenquellen überhaupt. 

bezüglich Politik:
Da gebe ich Dir Recht und genau deswegen haben wir in Österreich die scheiß EU, den Teuro eine Verdoppelung der Zuwanderungsrate (5 auf fast 10! %) und andere Probleme. Masse ist eben in den seltensten Fällen mit Klasse gleichzusetzen - das sieht man ja am besten an Gusi und Schüssl - selbst der Mond ist noch zu gut für die Beiden...


----------



## gamma0815 (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Fazit:
> WoW hat viele Leute in das MMORPG Genre gebracht, welche dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben und mit Solo RPG's besser bedient wären. Vermisse die Zeit, in welcher MMORPG's noch Nischenprodukte waren und gegenseitiger Respekt an der Tagesordnung stand..



Absolut meine Meinung! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Norei 3 Stunden reichen halt gerade mal für ein Solospiel und wenn jemand mit 3 Stunden Zeit all das erreichen kann, was jemand der Hausnummer: 30 Stunden/Woche  zockt, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben und dann wird das Spiel über kurz oder lang für JEDEN uninteressant.



Sehe ich auch so, Norei, dein Einwand in allen Ehren. Ich bin auch berufstätig und verfüge über nicht mal annähernd mehr die Zeit, die ich noch im Studium hatte oder als Schüler. Aber gerade WEIL ich so wenig Zeit habe, möchte ich diese lieber sinnvoll nutzen, sprich in einem anspruchsvollen Spiel, und nicht in seichten Spielen mit kaum Tiefgang. Ehrlich: Da könnte ich besser gleich fernsehen, um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken.



> Die MMORPGS haben sich nicht weiter sondern zurück entwickelt.



Genau so sehe ich es aus! Punkt! Leider ist das aber die kommerziell erfolgreichere Variante.


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Tja sry, das ich mal so dreist bin, aber du klingst für mich einfach nur wie ein enttäuschter Mensch, der einafch nicht will, das viele andere Spass an MMOs haben und sie dadurch vllt sogar massentauglich gewurden sind.
> 
> Wenns nach dir ginge wäre der Faustkeil das höchstentwickelte Werkzeug der Welt, alles andere ist nur neumodishcer Quatsch udn zu einfach
> 
> ...



Sorry, Pymonte, ist ja schön, dass du deine Überzeugung hier mit so viel Engagement vertritts und auch Deine Erinnerungen an "tolle" Erlebnisse in WoW will ich dir ja gar nicht vermiesen. Aber sowohl Tja als auch ich kennen nun mal WoW UND UO. Solange du also nicht wirklich weißt, wovon du sprichst, sprich UO einfach mal selber antestet, solltest Du Dich mit solchen Urteilen zurückhalten. Ist nämlich nur Blödsinn btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Februar 2008)

@Kalvasflam und wenn ich UO anteste und sage es ist schei*e? Dann heißts vermutlich nur wieder das ich WoW geschädigt bin. Solche Pauschalisierungen kann man getrost stecken lassen. Das ist hier eh nur persönlicher Geschmack und da kann man eigentlicha uch nicht drüber streiten. Es gibt auch genug Leute die von DaoC/Uo/EQ zu WoW kamen und das Spiel toll fanden. Genauso wie es vermutlich auch umgekehrt sein wird.

@Tja schon richtig, das es neue Wege im MMO bereich geben wird. Ob sie sich durchsetzen ist wieder ne ganz andere Frage. Ich bezweifle nicht das WAR/AoC und wie sie alle heißen untergehen werden (ich selbst werde auch erst mal WAR antesten), aber die Garantie, das sie anders sind, geben sie auch nicht. Manche verprechen nur 2-3 Dinge mehr oder orientieren sich anders. Mainstream wird dennoch ihr Ziel sein.
Ansonsten bin ich ja eigentlich auch immer 'gegen die Mehrhei', finde  es z.B. derzeit total dämlich, das Gothic/Metal immer Massentauglicher wird (besser gesagt, die Richtung immer mehr akzeptiert wird usw).
Zum Thema Addons: Ich hab auhc nur ne Raidübersicht (wegen Buffs anzeigen, will nichht jedesmal jeden einzelnen anklicken wegen Buff überprüfen), Omen wegen Aggro, brauch ich aber nicht obwohl ich DD bin. BigWigs, damit ich auch mitbekomme, was vllt in meinem Rücken passiert.
Ventrilo nutzen wir eh meist nru zum Labern/erklären der Taktik (geht nun mal einerfacher als 1000Zeilen abzutippen). Ansonsen wird man bei uns recht wenig zum Bosskampf hören. AUch weiß jeder was er machen muss, sonst kann der Boss nicht leigen. Das untershceidet EQ nicht von WoW.



> Vollkommener Blödsinn. Ich will eben NICHT wie die Masse sein und in einem Meer von 0815 MMO's schwimmen.



Das habe ich mit meinem Satz ausdrücken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> bzgl. Farmen - ist ja auch ok, nur ist die primäre Aufgabe eben deine Kameraden zu heilen bzw. als Bäcker die Leute mit köstlichen Brötchen usw. zu versorgen.


Sehe ich nicht so, aber da hat wohl jeder andere Vorstellungen von. Der Bäcker verkauft heutzutage auch viel mehr als nur seine Backwaren.



> Der Gedanke dahinter ist ganz einfach: MMO's sind eine virtuelle Welt und die Welt ist nunmal hart, rau und ungerecht wieso sollen MMO's das nicht auch sein?!


Naja, ich weiß nicht, sichelrich kan die Welt ruhig hart, rau udn ungerecht sein. Aber ein Spiel, das mich 95% der Zeit nur fustet weil es einen fast unmögl. Schwierigkeits grad hat ist für mich auch nicht wert, angespielt zu werden. Warum? Ganz einfach. Ich opfere einen Teil meiner Freizeit, richtig FREIzeit, für das MMO. Ich bekomme kein Geld um mich qiälen zu lassen oder das Spiel zu spielen. Ich mache es freiwillig. Sicherlich dieses, alles einfacher damit jeder was davon hat von WoW derzeit kotzt mich tierisch an. Aber andererseits ein Spiel zu spielen, das mich mehr frustet als mein Job (bzw stressiger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lohnt sich in meinen Augen auch nicht. Dann such ich mir lieber ein anderes Hobby. 

PS: Ich weiß ja, wenn man dann 'ganz oben' ist hat man erst mal Ruhe. Aber bis dahin wäre mir das Frustpotential von open PvP viel zu hoch.

Ich sags mal so: WoW hat 2 Zonen in denen man sicher ist. Einerseits unreal (obwohl es auhc sichere oder befriedete gebiete gibt, die gibts auch in der Realität). Dort kann ich erst mal so auf lvl 20 kommen. Danach bin ich freiwild. Bis lvl 20 erfahre ich genug um die Spielmechanik zu verstehen, das Spiel an sich kennen zu lernen usw usw.

Wenn es das ncith gäbe würde es selbst mit lvl 70 elite wachen und unsichtbarkeit entdecken usw dennoch genug leute geben die die ganzen Lowies ganken. Sichelrihc für den max. lvl Spieler ganz lsutig, für einen Neuling der reine Horror. ich erstelle meinen Char, will die erste Q annehmen: tot. Ressurection: tot. lvl 2 irgendwann mal: tot. Sry, aber dann würde es kaum einer Spielen. Die paar die schon bis max lvl gekommen sind, weil sie die ersten waren und der Rest der irgendeine Motivation hat. Sichelrich ist es vllt das was manche wollen, aber ich persönl. würde sowas nicht spielen. Und ich whine nicht rum wenn ich mal gegankt werde/sterbe oder was chief läuft, aber wie shcon gesagt frusten lassen muss ich mich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man müsste in dem Fall, wie shcon genannt entweder Kopfgeld aussetzen können (geht aber schlecht als Neuling ohne Kohle) oder der Ganker müsste Strafpunkte erhalten (war ja mal in WoW geplant, das man irgendwann mal nicht mehr die eigene Stadt betreten kann, ohne von den Wächtern gekillt zu werden, schade das es nicht eingeführt wurde).
Ansonsten wäre es ein munteres: 'schau mal da, ein neuer, den bring ich um' Spiel. Und sry, das ist in meinen Augen sinnloser als Moorhuhn.

PS: Bevor man hier sagt ich bin WoW-Fanboy und ich nehm hier alles ich Schutz. Ich will eigentlich nru mal wieder ne sachliche Diskussion führen und nehme eben den Part der Contra-Partei zur Contra-Meinung ein. (also eigentlich die pro-Partei Oo ^^)

WoW WAR mal ein tolles Spiel, aber seit BC und jetzt am besten noch seit 2.4 wird es eben ein Diablo-Online für 13€ im Monat. Das find ich persönlich auch sehr pervers.


----------



## tsnud (28. Februar 2008)

Tja... so ist das.


Es hat sich viel geändert im MMO Markt. Die Szene ist den Kinderschuhen entwachsen und ist in die erbarmungslosen Mühlen des Kommerz angekommen. Schneller, Weiter, Höher, Besser, Wettbewerb... haben zum großen Teil die ursprünglichen Werte von Gemeinschaft, Spaß usw. abgelöst.



In meinem ersten MMO, DAoC, konnte man einen Server noch mit einem kleinen Dorf vergleichen. Man kannte sich, man kannte Spieler serverweit aus vielen Gründen, sei es weil derjenige besonders Nett war, besonders gut seine Klasse spielen konnte oder aus einem anderen Grund. Jeder hatte einen gewissen Ruf, und dieser Ruf musste gepflegt werden. Wenn man sich in irgendeiner Weise daneben benommen hat, ging das wie ein Lauffeuer über den Server, die Leute wurden gemieden, bekamen Probleme mit ihrer Gilde, wurden nicht mehr in Gruppen eingeladen, waren quasi aussätzig. Das höchste Gut war also der eigene Ruf.

In WoW spielt das keine Rolle mehr. Man kann sich wie die Axt im Walde benehmen, andere übervorteilen, unfair behandeln, sozial bedenklich agieren ohne Konsequenzen zu fürchten. Übervolle Server, Servertransfer, Namensänderung, schnell in 1-2 Wochen einen neuen Charakter hochziehen, Ebay sind da die Stichworte.

Der feste Bund, die Identifizierung mit seinem Avatar besteht nicht mehr, das sehe ich als Hauptproblem in WoW.


Das WoW durch seine Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und Simplizität den Massenmarkt bedient und geöffnet hat sollte unumstritten sein. Jedoch gibt es noch einige MMOs die den Anfangstrend von damals noch bedienen, eine mitleidlose, dunkle, düstere und fiese Welt, in der man ums überleben kämpfen muss. Beide haben jedoch ihre daseins Berechtigung, je nach Gusto. Wobei ich zu 100% auf letzere stehe. Ich brauche Herausforderung und will für mein Versagen bestraft werden, das gibt mir den Nervenkitzel.


Ebenso, wie in diesem Thread schon öfter erwähnt, denke ich das es ein Problem der Altersklassen und der persönlichen Reife ist. Diese Aussage soll nicht negativ behaftet sein, aber es ist Fakt das es zu großen Interessen Differenzen in zB der Altersklasse 15-19 oder 25-29 gibt. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wie immer.

Wenn ich da persönlich an meine Jugend denke, mit 15 habe ich mein Mofa aufs ärgste getunt um damit schneidig an den Mädels vorbeizusausen um Eindruck zu schinden, und den Neid der Kollegen zu geniessen.
Heute fahr ich mit meinem Durchschnitts Auto zur Arbeit und verschwende keinen weiteren Gedanken darauf, hauptsache es fährt und bringt mich entspannt, aber dennoch pünktlich und verlässlich zur Arbeit.

Ich denke dieses Bild kann man ganz gut transferieren... 



Mann muss seine Nische finden, angeboten werden Sie. 
Abstriche muss man immer machen.

MMOs sind im optimalen Fall ein Sandkasten, welche Spielzeuge man mitnimmt, mit welchen Leuten man sich umgibt liegt im eigenen Ermessen. Wobei das zurzeit und in letzter Vergangenheit von fiesen Rockergangs die den Sandkasten umlagern, erschwert wird.


Randbewegungen haben meist die Tendenz auszusterben oder Massenbewegungen zu werden. In den 1970ern als Kraftwerk aktuell wurde, haben nur wenige diesen Vorläufer des Technos gehört... daraus wurde dann die Loveparade. Dafür gibt es unendlich viele Beispiele. Dasselbe läuft nun mit MMOs...


Der eine kauft sein Messer günstig aus einer Massenproduktion im Lidl, benutzt es lieblos bis es abgenutzt ist und schmeisst es Weg und kauft ein neues.
Der andere kauft sein Messer handgemacht, aus einer kleinen Nischenproduktion, Qualität... benutzt es aufmerksam, hütet es wie seinen Augapfel und pflegt es über lange Jahre.


So... genug geschwallt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: In den letzen Posts über mir wird das WoW Schema (Instanzen, Bosse, Raids, Heiler-Tank-Damage Klassen usw) als unvermeidlich angesehen ... befreit euren Geist davon. So läuft es nicht immer... es gibt mehr Schubladen als man denkt.


----------



## Norei (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Norei 3 Stunden reichen halt gerade mal für ein Solospiel und wenn jemand mit 3 Stunden Zeit all das erreichen kann, was jemand der Hausnummer: 30 Stunden/Woche  zockt, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben und dann wird das Spiel über kurz oder lang für JEDEN uninteressant.


3 Stunden reichen wunderbar für HdRO, auch wenn ich erst 47 bin und nie die Spalte raiden werde. Wie ich das verstehe, ist UO ein Spiel für 30h/W Spieler, WoW ein Spiel für 30h/W und für 3h/W Spieler, auch wenn Blizzard nur Content in Patches für 30h/W Spieler herausbringt. HdRO ist eigentlich für 30h/W Spieler fast unterfordernd.  Es gibt aber nun mal viele Spieler, die können nur 3h/W, wollen aber mit anderen spielen. Diese Gruppe wird augenscheinlich weder in UO noch in EQ1 angesprochen. WoW hat die MMOs diesem Markt geöffnet und jeder MMO Entwickler wird die Hölle tun und ein Spiel für ausschließlich die 30h/W Gruppe entwickeln. Dazu gibt es zu viele MMOs.


----------



## Gias (28. Februar 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> 3 Stunden reichen wunderbar für HdRO, auch wenn ich erst 47 bin und nie die Spalte raiden werde. Wie ich das verstehe, ist UO ein Spiel für 30h/W Spieler, WoW ein Spiel für 30h/W und für 3h/W Spieler, auch wenn Blizzard nur Content in Patches für 30h/W Spieler herausbringt. HdRO ist eigentlich für 30h/W Spieler fast unterfordernd.  Es gibt aber nun mal viele Spieler, die können nur 3h/W, wollen aber mit anderen spielen. Diese Gruppe wird augenscheinlich weder in UO noch in EQ1 angesprochen. WoW hat die MMOs diesem Markt geöffnet und jeder MMO Entwickler wird die Hölle tun und ein Spiel für ausschließlich die 30h/W Gruppe entwickeln. Dazu gibt es zu viele MMOs.



30h /w ist schon minderheit imo (6h/tag haben wohl seehr wenige zeit)
die merhheit wird ja wohl eher bei 10-20h /w liegen oder? (2-3h/tag)
und für diese Gruppe bietet WoW passenden content (quests und instanzen die für 2h ein gefühl von vorankommen geben) 
reichlich soweit ich das sehe, es ist nicht unbedingt intressanter content auf dauer aber was intressant ist, ist ja auch wieder ansichtssache

in die gleiche sparte schlägt auch lotro 
für 10-20h/w besteht hier ebenfalls ein gutes zeit/content verhältniss


----------



## Bakual (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Bakual gut dass Du es ansprichst, einige von Dir aufgezählte Punkte sind nämlich Die Hauptgründe für meine Konto-Schließung:
> 
> - entfernen der Todesstrafe --->Der Tod wurde zum reisen benutzt - Anspruch = 0
> 
> ...


Weisst du was, wenn wegen dem Abschaffen/Mildern der erwähnten Punkten (Accessquests, Todesstrafe, usw) pro Spieler der cancelt 3 neue dazukommen, dann war das ein erfolgreicher Schachzug und kein Rückschritt, dein canceln hat SoE wahrscheinlih locker verkraftet. So hart das für dich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenfrage: Glaubst du wirklich Vanguard sei erst seit dem Publisherwechsel von MS zu SoE geflopt? Das war schon vorher abzusehen. Was glaubst du warum MS überhaupt das Spiel abgestossen hat? Die haben gesehn dass das Spiel keinen kommerziellen Erfolg bringen wird der gross genug ist dass es sich fürn Unternehmen wie MS rechnet. SoE hats schlussendlich übernommen weil sie wohl a) das Potential sahen und b) so elegant eine potentielle Konkurrenz in eigene Hände bringen konnten. Wer anderes behauptet glaubt auch an Verschwörungstheorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sich MMORPGs zurück oder vorwärts entwickelt haben ist immer Ansichtssache. Ich hab selber EQ1 sehr gemocht, und hab auch heute noch sehr gute Erinnerungen. Aber ich bin mir auch bewusst dass ich viele Frustmomente verdränge. Ich mag auch nicht jede Entwicklung heute aber schlussendlich gehts bei Spielen Geld zu verdienen, und der Erfolg von WoW spricht Bände. Ein EQ1 hätte nie eine solche Masse an Leuten anziehen können, ebensowenig UO. Selbst mit der besten Werbung nicht. Das Spiel war (und ist) zu Hardcore, zuviel Frustmomente usw, es ist etwas für Freaks und wurde damals auch für solche entwickelt. Die potentiellen Kunden haben sich aber gewandelt. Heute hat Hinz und Kunz nen Breitband-Internetzugang, nicht mehr nur die Freaks. Selbst die Freaks spielen heute gern mal nen EQ2, WoW, HdRo usw. Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher dass sich die Kunden auf 2 Spiele aufteilten.
Wer heute nur für Hardcore-Freaks nen Spiel designen will, kann auch gleich Insolvenz anmelden, es gibt einfach schlichtweg zuwenig Spieler die son Game spielen wollten und dann auch jahrelang Subscriptions zahlen. Du alleine und deine 2 Kollegen reichen leider nicht damit das Spiel wirtschaftlich rentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Der Gedanke dahinter ist ganz einfach: MMO's sind eine virtuelle Welt und die Welt ist nunmal hart, rau und ungerecht wieso sollen MMO's das nicht auch sein?!


Weil nur die allerwenigsten Kunden das wollen, und für diese paar masochistischen Nasen rentiert es sich nicht ein Spiel zu entwickeln. So einfach ist die Antwort, auch wenn sie nicht jedem gefällt.
Hart und Rau ist ok sofern man dem was entgegensetzen kann (zB die eigenen Spells/Equipment), aber ungerecht/unfair mögen die Leute schlichtweg nicht behandelt werden. Genauso wie keiner mag wegen Lag/Bugs zu sterben oder etwas zu verlieren, weil das eben auch nicht gerecht ist.


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2008)

tsnud schrieb:


> PS: In den letzen Posts über mir wird das WoW Schema (Instanzen, Bosse, Raids, Heiler-Tank-Damage Klassen usw) als unvermeidlich angesehen ... befreit euren Geist davon. So läuft es nicht immer... es gibt mehr Schubladen als man denkt.



Netter Post, Tsnud. Du bringst vieles genau auf den Punkt. 

Gerade der letzte Absatz trifft es doch sehr, auch wenn ich glaube, dass man diese Einteilung aus den Köpfen der Leute nicht mehr rauskriegen wird. Vor allem seit WoW ist es so, dass ein MMORPG einiges einfach haben muss (s. selbst Vanguard, wo es seit Kurzem meines Wissens nach auch einen instanzierten Raiddungeon gibt): 

- Instanzen
- Bosse
- Raids
- eine (in meinen Augen blödsinnige) Einteilung der Klassen in Tanks, DDs, Healer etc.
- Level 
- Itemoverkill

Gerade bei den Leuten, die mit WoW an das Genre herangebracht wurden, fehlt (verständlicherweise) einfach komplett die Fähigkeit auch in anderen Bahnen zu denken. Ich habe selbst oft erlebt, wie gefragt wurde, wie denn ein Online-RPG anders aufgebaut sein könne. Wenn dann erwähnt wurde, dass es auch durchaus Spiele gibt, die komplett auf Raids verzichten, kam als Antwort oft ein "lol", "rofl" oder "omg".

Ist doch schon recht seltsam, dass es dies alles in UO nicht gibt bzw. gab. Weder eine Leveleinteilung, noch Raids, noch Instanzen, noch fordernder PvE-Content, noch (sammelwürdige) Items. Und trotzdem spielen Tausende von Veteranen das Spiel auch heute noch - nach über 10 Jahren. Mich würd doch stark interessieren, ob es in sechs / sieben Jahren eine ähnliche prozentuale Quote auch bei WoW geben wird. Um ehrlich zu sein, bezweifel ich doch sehr, ob es viele Leute geben wird, die überhaupt fünf Jahre damit verbringen. Warten wirs mal ab... 

Was ich übrigens auch immer wieder lustig finde, nicht nur in WoW, sondern auch wenns beispielweise um LotRO geht, ist der Begriff "Endgame-Content". So was hab ich in etlichen Jahren UO nicht einmal gehört.... liegt vielleicht daran, dass auch der letzte "Noob" seinen Char schon nach kurzer Zeit auf Max gebracht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (28. Februar 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht daran, dass auch der letzte "Noob" seinen Char schon nach kurzer Zeit auf Max gebracht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seltsam, ich hatte immer das gefühl, dass das erreichen der max-stats bei uo recht lange dauert

das ist auch einer der grundlegenden unterschiede von wow vs oldschool mmorpgs gewesen
-wow war das lvln weitaus schneller als bei allen anderen davor


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> seltsam, ich hatte immer das gefühl, dass das erreichen der max-stats bei uo recht lange dauert
> 
> das ist auch einer der grundlegenden unterschiede von wow vs oldschool mmorpgs gewesen
> -wow war das lvln weitaus schneller als bei allen anderen davor



Taming dauert Jahre (selbst mit GGS), da haste recht, alle anderen Skills gehen aber fix. Zumindest in meiner Erinnerung. Ist schon so lange her, dass ich einen Char hochgezogen hab. Wobei viele aber auch den "illegalen" Weg gegangen sind (Stichwort: 8x8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber in UO gings nie ums "Leveln". Es gibt einfach zu viele Arten, dort seine Zeit zu verbringen. Ein (RL)-Freund von mir hat z.B. den meisten Spass, daran, Newbies ins Spiel zu führen. Rennt den ganzen Abend mit denen rum, zeigt Ihnen alles, erklärt Ihnen Sachen, zeigt ihnen, wo die besten Dungeons sind etc. Ein anderer macht am liebsten genau das Gegenteil. Gatet vorzugsweise in die gefährlichsten Dungeons oder in sein eigenes Haus, wo er mit seinem PK schon wartet


----------



## Pymonte (28. Februar 2008)

> Mich würd doch stark interessieren, ob es in sechs / sieben Jahren eine ähnliche prozentuale Quote auch bei WoW geben wird.



rechen mal nach wie lange es WoW schon gibt und du sieht, das die Quote sogar bie heute steigt. Das das nicht ewig so weiter geht ist klar. Aber bis zum selbstgesteckten LvL cap von 100 wird WoW schon noch existieren auch mit mehr Spielern als alle anderen MMOs zuvor. Auszuschließen ist dabei aber nicht, dass das Spiel massig an Anspruch verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das is ne andere Sache (sagen wir alle 1,5 jahre noch mal ein Addon hast du ca 10 Jahre MMO-geschichte. Wer weiß was danach kommt oder es bis dahin gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

PS: Ich weiß das es auch Spiele mit viel freieren Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten gibt, es war für mich (als Gothic fan) ungewohnt vor dem Spiel meine Klasse festzulegen und die Attribute nicht selbst bestimmen zu können, im nachhinein bin ich recht dankbar, denn sonst wär ich jetzt vermutl. verskillt.

Endcontent ist aber nichts schlechtes. Sicherlich braucht man es nicht, aber dann geht irgendwann die Langzeitmotivation flöten. Denn wo nichts mehr zu erreichen ist, muss ich auhc nicht verweilen (so gings mir auhc damals bei OGame, bevors kommerziell wurde. Hatte alles, war top 25 von rankings und es hat sich nciht mehr viel getan. Daher dann aufgehört).



> WoW ein Spiel für 30h/W und für 3h/W Spieler, auch wenn Blizzard nur Content in Patches für 30h/W Spieler herausbringt.



Öhm, erkläre mir dann 2.4 mit den ganzen positiven Veränderungen für Casuals? Außer der 1nen Raidinstanz ist alles ansonsten für Casuals abgestimmt, selbst der Raidzugang wird eröeichtert, dmait man eben nicht 9h oder länger zum erfolgreichen Raiden braucht, sondern weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal sagen, das Schisma MMO hat sich hier klar kristallisiert^^
Einerseits das freie RP -Game. Andererseits das Online-Spiel. beide bedienen das gleiche Genre, aber beide Zielena uf andere Ziele ab. Und hier liegt eben die Präferenz des Spielers im Vordergrund und so sollte er auch wählen. Das andere ist dadurch aber nicht schlechter oder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (28. Februar 2008)

@ Pymonte:

Was bedeutet für Dich durchsetzen? Für mich bedeutet durchsetzen: Das Spiel steht auf finanziell gesunden Beinen (Erweiterungen/Support usw.) sind gesichert. Wieviel xxxk Abonnennten das Spiel nun hat, ist mir sowas von egal. 

Was das raiden angeht, seid ihr dann wohl eine der löblichen Ausnahmen das ist auch gut so. Bei mir war es sowohl in Everquest2 als auch WoW immer freiwillig, Ventrillo zu benützen oder eben nicht. TS, Ventrillopflicht halte ich für doof - ich will zocken und nicht labern.

zum Bäcker:

Natürlich verkauft er auch andere Sachen. Aber mal ehrlich was erwartest Du primär vom Bäcker? Doch wohl Bäckereien und sekundär andere Sachen oder?

bezüglich stressig:

Ich glaube, Du verwechselt den Sinn. Ein Spiel, welches Dich für Fehler bestraft ist doch nichts schlechtes oder? Im RL wirst Du von Deinem Boss, Dozenten oder Professor ja auch kritisiert, wenn Du einen Fehler machst und genau so soll es in MMORPG's sein. Du darfst nicht vergessen, solche Spiele belohn(t)en auch dementsprechend. Das was heute in WoW als Imba-Gear angesehen wird, wäre z.B. in Everquest 1 gerade mal Mid-End gewesen (wenn überhaupt).

So hart wie Du Dir den Item-Verlust in UO vorstellst, war er nicht. Wenn Deine Rüstung 15k Wert war und du hast sie verloren, hast entweder mit Deinem anderen Char ausgeholfen bzw. die 15k mit etwas  wirtschaftl. Verständnis in ca. 3 Tagen wieder herinnen gehabt, abzüglich Kopfgeld versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Open PvP:

Das gibt es auch in UO nicht mehr. Jedoch sehe ich es so: Wer auf einen PvP Server geht und dort nicht mit open PvP, ganken usw. umgehen kann, ist dort falsch. Für mich wäre es nichts, aber wenn man sich für einen Server entscheidet muss man auch mit diesem Typ zurechtkommen. Das Leben der "roten Spieler" war aber bei Liebe nicht so einfach wie Du glaubst, sie konnten weder in eine Stadt noch sich den Wachen nähern, da sie sofort gekillt wurden!

WoW war mal toll, dann stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, aber mit BC und der Raidreduzierung ist schon einiges verloren gegangen und mit 2.4 wird noch viel mehr verloren gehen. 

@ tsnud:

So ist es, früher wurden MMORPGS eben für "Liebhaber" entwickelt, heute geht es nur noch um den verdammten Kapitalismus, Kommerz - traurig aber wahr. Ich gehe auch lieber zum Boss-Laden, anstatt bei H&M einzukaufen. Die Masse hat eben nicht immer oder in den seltensten Fällen Recht (siehe Politik, TV etc..).

@ Bakual:

Kannst Du das auch zahlentechnisch belegen? Wenn nicht, sind es nämlich nur Vermutungen und darauf gebe ich eher wenig. Ich glaube meinen /quit hat Soe nichtmal mitbekommen, ist auch klar und mir bewusst gewesen. Ich habe aber für meinen Charakter sehr gutes Geld bekommen und stieg sogar mit einem Gewinn aus dem Spiel aus =)

Vanguard:

Du weißt schon, das MS nur ausstieg, weil Sigil keinen EINZIGEN Meilenstein einhalten konnte? Ich VERMUTE mal, ein härteres, bugfreies Vanguard hätte nicht die Probleme, welches das jetzige Vanguard so hat und Sigil würde es immer noch geben. Aber gut, das Spiel ist seit Soe Einstieg eh dem Untergang geweiht, also /wen kümmerts.

Eq1:
Es spielten 500k und welches der 0815 MMO's konnte das bislang toppen? Nur 1 Spiel und das ist WoW, Lineage 2 kann man kaum als 0815 MMO bezeichnen!

bzgl. Hardcore:
1. hängt das von der Definition ab
2. Hast Du Unrecht - da genau diese Zielgruppe dann EIN Spiel hätte und keine Alternative. 

@ Kalvasflam:

Naja ich muß sagen, das raiden fehlte mir schon in UO - war auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich zu Everquest1 gewechselt bin, einfach weil das Endgame fehlte. Mit dem Skillen hast Du sicherlich Recht, fencing ging - sofern man wußte, wie - sehr einfach. Tückisch waren die Magierskills, da mußte man einen Krieger haben, um das ordentlich betreiben zu können.

@ Gias:

Richtig und auch einer der Gründe, weshalb es kaum ordentliche Gruppen gibt und Leute selbst mit 70 ihren Char noch nicht beherrschen. 

@ Norei:

Tut mir leid, aber WoW ist DAS 3h/w Spiel schlechthin, vgl. 2.4


----------



## Virikas (28. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Endcontent ist aber nichts schlechtes. Sicherlich braucht man es nicht, aber dann geht irgendwann die Langzeitmotivation flöten. Denn wo nichts mehr zu erreichen ist, muss ich auhc nicht verweilen (so gings mir auhc damals bei OGame, bevors kommerziell wurde. Hatte alles, war top 25 von rankings und es hat sich nciht mehr viel getan. Daher dann aufgehört).


Der Begriff Endcontent ist allerdings in meinen Augen genau gleichzeitig mit WoW aufgekommen, weil es dies vorher noch nicht in dieser Form benötigte. Wenn man natürlich innert kürzester Zeit wegen der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit den Maximallevel sowohl seines Charakters als auch seines Handwerks erreicht hat benötigt es natürlich Endcontent. Im Endeffekt ist der Endcontent bei WoW ja nur das, was bei anderen Spielen der Weg von 1-70 war. Reine Charakterentwicklung in WoW von 1-70 ist sehr gering, dafür die Spannen bei Ausrüstung sobald der Maximallevel erreicht unglaublich hoch. Im Endeffekt nichts anderes als in anderen Spielen, wo der Charakter selber über die Level hinweg einfach die grössere Steigerung erfährt und die stärkere Ausrüstung nur das I-Sahnehäubchen ist (ich fand es bei WoW immer jämmerlich, wie schwach mein Charakter eigentlich ist wenn ich ihm mal die Ausrüstung ausziehe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Wenn man allerdings wie in vielen Onlinespielen davor eigentlich praktisch davon ausgehen kann seinen Char nie maximal ausgebaut/entwickelt zu haben, sieht der Bedarf an Endcontent natürlich anders aus. Ich muss dabei sagen, dass ich lieber den Zeitaufwand in das Leveln selber stecke (solange es nicht nur darin besteht Mob X 5 Millionen Mal zu töten), als auf Level 70 dann 5 Millionen Mal Mob X zu töten um genug Ruf für Gegenstand X zu haben oder 500 Mal Instanz Y zu durchlaufen um stark genug zu sein für Instanz Z. 

Genau dieser gelobte Endcontent von WoW der in meinen Augen nichts anderes mehr war als reine Monotonie die daraus bestand immer bessere Gegenstände zu kriegen um damit noch bessere Gegenstände zu holen um damit noch bessere... ist klar worauf das hinauslief. Nur die Hatz nach Gegenständen als Endgame-Content war mir einfach zu wenig, vor allem wenn das Spiel darin nicht mal mehr konsequent war seit Einführung BC. 

Von dem her, ich hoffe auch, dass wieder mehr "Leben" in die Onlinespiele-Welt kommt und auch wieder vermehrt auf die individuelle Schiene gesetzt wird. Das Problem dabei ist natürlich einfach nur, dass dies schwieriger umzusetzen ist als ein 0815 Konzept. Das Balancing ist schwieriger umzusetzen, die Freiheiten im Spiel sind schwerer auszubalancieren von den Konsequenzen her etc.. Das war in meinen Augen auch das Hauptproblem von Vanguard. Das ursprüngliche Konzept hätte nämlich sicherlich genug der "Hardcore"-Spieler angelockt die gerade in diesem Thread hier zu finden sind. Allerdings ist Vanguard in meinen Augen an der Umsetzung des Konzeptes gescheitert. Das Spiel wurde viel zu früh veröffentlicht. Viele Ideen wurden nicht oder nur halbherzig eingeführt. Viele Aspekte des Spieles waren verbuggt. Der schnelle Erfolg stellte sich also nicht ein. Nun folgte die Konsequenz durch die Übernahme. Nun war es in meinen Augen einfacher die Konzepte zu vereinfachen und Komplexität zu entfernen um das Spiel in kurzer Zeit spielbar zu kriegen als die ursprüngliche Komplexität zu vollenden und lauffähig zu bekommen. Konsequenz war dann natürlich, dass es sich WoW eher angenähert hat als sich von diesem zu distanzieren wie ursprünglich geplant. Es ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann natürlich immer noch deutlich komplexer als WoW, aber nicht mehr in dem ursprünglich geplanten Ausmass. 

Also warte ich wohl weiterhin auf ein neues MMORPG in dem ich gefordert werde. Wenn ich anspruchslose Unterhaltung will kann ich mich auch vor den Fernseher setzen und mein Hirn von der neusten BB, DSDS oder Klum-Staffel betäuben lassen.


----------



## Gias (28. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> @ Gias:
> 
> Richtig und auch einer der Gründe, weshalb es kaum ordentliche Gruppen gibt und Leute selbst mit 70 ihren Char noch nicht beherrschen.



das halte ich für einen trugschluss
es ist doch eher so das je früher du 70 bist desto schneller
kannst du mit dem "richtig spielen" lernen anfangen  
-denn der unterschied lvl 50 / lvl 70 ist zb gewaltig
und du kannst einfach nicht auf 70 so wie auf 50 spielen und dabei noch erfolgreich sein

unabängig davon wie schnell ein spieler die maximale stufe erreicht wird er doch so oder so
dieselbe zeit brauchen um das spiel zu beherschen


----------



## Kalvasflam (29. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Open PvP:
> 
> Das gibt es auch in UO nicht mehr. Jedoch sehe ich es so: Wer auf einen PvP Server geht und dort nicht mit open PvP, ganken usw. umgehen kann, ist dort falsch. Für mich wäre es nichts, aber wenn man sich für einen Server entscheidet muss man auch mit diesem Typ zurechtkommen. Das Leben der "roten Spieler" war aber bei Liebe nicht so einfach wie Du glaubst, sie konnten weder in eine Stadt noch sich den Wachen nähern, da sie sofort gekillt wurden!



PvP in UO ist NUR Open PvP, auch heute noch. Habe mich das letzte Mal im November auf OSI (Europa) eingeloggt. Ist immer noch jede Menge los, wenn auch sicher nicht mehr so voll wie zu den Spitzenzeiten 2000/2001. PvP rockt immer noch alles weg dort. Auf Europa findet man zu jeder Stunde irgendwo Open PvP. Vornehmlich an den ganzen Champ-Plätzen, am Yew-Gate, Despise-Dungeon oder Entrance Fire Dungeon. Am Wochenende kommen noch oft Public Harrower dazu. 
Wenn du mit Open PvP Factions meinst, dann haste sicher recht, das gibt es heute nicht mehr. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf einem Freeshard bin, wegen Factions und O/C.


----------



## Bakual (29. Februar 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> - Instanzen
> - Bosse
> - Raids
> - eine (in meinen Augen blödsinnige) Einteilung der Klassen in Tanks, DDs, Healer etc.
> ...


WoW wird auch in 5 jahren noch mehr Spieler haben als UO in seinen besten Jahren je sah, davon bin ich echt überzeugt. Auch wenn ich WoW für das doofste Spiel aufm Markt halte, aber so realistisch bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Spiel das obengenannte Features nicht hat gibts überigens aktuell aufm Markt: Nennt sich Eve.


----------



## Bakual (29. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Kannst Du das auch zahlentechnisch belegen? Wenn nicht, sind es nämlich nur Vermutungen und darauf gebe ich eher wenig. Ich glaube meinen /quit hat Soe nichtmal mitbekommen, ist auch klar und mir bewusst gewesen. Ich habe aber für meinen Charakter sehr gutes Geld bekommen und stieg sogar mit einem Gewinn aus dem Spiel aus =)
> 
> Vanguard:
> 
> ...


Niemand hat genau Zahlen über EQ2, weil SoE die nicht publik macht. Aber alleine die 10 Millionen WoW Spieler sprechen eine deutliche Sprache betreffs Frust/Fun-Verhalten von Kunden. Betreffs EQ2 kannst du in den Foren immer wieder lesen von Leuten die EQ2 bei Release testeten und nie kauften, jetzt aber nochmal angucken und es toll finden. Auch der Fakt dass wir immer wieder Leute in die Gilde aufnehmen die dasselbe sagen bringt mich zu dieser "Vermutung". Das sind wesentlich mehr als die paar Leute die quitten weil das Spiel zuwenig Frust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Abgänge die wir haben sind wegen persönlichen Gründen wie Familie und Studiumabschluss und solches. Für SoE haben sich die Änderungen absolut gelohnt, das Spiel ist heute viel besser als zu Release und das merken auch die potentiellen Spieler.
Das kannst du glauben oder nicht. Mit Zahlen belegen könnte das nur SoE, und die tun das wie jeder andere Publisher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass Vanguard keinen Meilenstein einhalten konnte lag aber kaum daran dass es zuwenig hart war/ist. Brad wollte schlichtweg zuviel, und das was er machte war a) zu buggy und b) zuwenig kundenfreundlich. Wobei das etwas Hand in Hand geht. Seit SoE das Spiel hat ists allerdings so weit entfernt vom Untergang wie noch nie seit Release. Mittlerweile sagen die Leute dass es spielbar ist, das Spiel wird besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EQ1 war das Spiel welches Blizzard überhaupt auf die Idee brachte dass man mit MMORPG Geld verdienen kann, davon bin ich überzeugt. Es war das erste Spiel dieser Art das einen solchen Erfolg erreichte. Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Allerdings war das eine andere Zeit. Ich hab das zu Beginn noch mit Dialup gespielt, da war Internet noch für viele ein Fremdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das meinte ich mit Freaks.

Betreffs Kundensegment:
Zu EQ1 Zeiten wars so dass alle Internetjunkies die nen MMORPG spielen wollten EQ1 spielten, es gab schlichtweg praktisch nix anderes mit guter 3D Grafik. (DAoC evtl noch). Das beinhaltete damals Casual wie auch Hardcore, Solospieler wie Gruppengänger und alles mögliche sonst noch.

Mit mehr Konkurrenz teilt sich selbst die EQ1-gruppe (wenn ich die mal so nenne) auf verschiedene Spiele auf. Sprich du kannst bei weitem nicht alle 500'000 ehemaligen Spieler in den Hardcoretopf werfen. Selbst von den EQ1 Spielern gibts viele die schon damals nicht hardcore waren. Es gab schon damals dauernd die Flameposts zwischen Hardcore-Raidern, Casual-Raidern und Nicht-Raidern. Hardcore waren schon damals nur die sehr geringe Minderheit.


----------



## Kalvasflam (29. Februar 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> WoW wird auch in 5 jahren noch mehr Spieler haben als UO in seinen besten Jahren je sah, davon bin ich echt überzeugt. Auch wenn ich WoW für das doofste Spiel aufm Markt halte, aber so realistisch bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bestreitet auch keiner. Wäre auch idiotisch was anderes zu behaupten. Deshalb sprach ich ja auch von der "prozentualen" Quote, nicht der "absoluten". Oder auf Deutsch, wenn bei UO beispielsweise - kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht - 30% der gesamten Playermasse aus Veteranen besteht, die schon mehr als 5 Jahre spielen, wage ich mal zu behaupten, in WoW wird es nicht so werden. Glaube kaum, dass selbst die größten Verehrer sich das Spiel länger als 4-5 Jahre reinziehen werden. Auch wenn WoW vielleicht in 5 Jahren 12 Mio Abonnenten hat, keine Ahnung.

Zu Eve Online, finde ich klasse, was ich darüber gelesen habe. Mich stört nur das Sci-Fi-Szenario etwas. Werde es aber trotzdem mal antesten. Solche Spiele müssen einfach durch Abos "belohnt" werden. Weiß nur nicht, wann ich die Zeit finde. Will auch unbedingt noch Vanguard antesten, bevor es kaputt gepatched worden ist. Für Horizons bin ich wohl zu spät.


----------



## Tja (29. Februar 2008)

Bakual diese Aussagen, für einen 1 Eq1ler kommen 3 neue hinzu, kenne ich nur zu gut. Jedoch sagen sie aufgrund der fehlenden Beweisführung - rein gar nichts - aus. Würde ich sagen, für jeden Casual kommen 10 ex Eq1/UO Spieler (also genau das Gegenteil) - wäre es ebenso haltlos, da nicht statistisch belegbar.

zu Everquest 2:

Kann ich wie gesagt nicht beurteilen, bin seit Do(o)f draußen, glaube 55 oder 60 war da das Max-LvL. Den schlechten Start, die vielen Quits wird Eq2 so einfach nicht aufholen, da kannst mit erzählen was Du willst und nur weil bei euch und anderen ein paar Hansel dazu kommen heißt das nicht automatisch, daß das Spiel aufblüht. Und selbst wenn es so sein sollte, aus persönlicher Sicht ist und bleibt Eq2 ein Reinfall. 

Vanguard:

Brad wollte nicht zu viel. Er wollte am Anfang etwas anderes, als am Ende und DAS brach Vanguard bzw. Sigil das Genick, das sowas ein gefundenes Fressen für den Kommerzkonzern Soe ist, brauch ich Dir ja wohl nicht zu erklären. Einfacher wären sie wohl nie mehr an diese geile Grafikengine gekommen! Soweit vom Untergang entfernt wie noch nie? Komisch meine Freunde klagen über fehlenden Nachwuchs, Server welche nicht annähernd an 1000 Spieler (zu Hauptzeiten!) kommen udglm..

bzgl. Kundenfreundlichkeit:

Tut mir leid, aber das ist absoluter Müll. Sigil ist das wohl kundenfreundlichste Unternehmen überhaupt gewesen, in der Beta hatte ich meist nach 5! Minuten eine Antwort auf meine Frage! Mit einigen habe ich mich sogar stundenlang über die gute, alte Zeit unterhalten. Es gab kleine Späße wie Kämpfe gegen den GM als Huhn usw...bieten dir Kommerzunternehmen sowas? Nein. 

Da kannst Du noch so oft die virtuelle Zunge (Smiley) rausstrecken, Sigil hatte ehrbare Ziele nur leider zu wenig Zeit, eine miserable Führung und zu wenig Kapital!

Everquest 1:

Leg mir bitte keine Worte in den Mund, welche ich so nicht gesagt/geschrieben habe. Everquest 1 hatte 500k Spieler - das ist unbestritten (es waren sogar mehr!). Das sie alle unterschiedliche Ziele/Einstellungen verfolgten ist auch klar, ABER die Community war trotzdem um ein Vielfacher erfolgreicher, netter und vor allem konzentrierter als die heutigen Eq2, WoW usw. Communities. 

WoW ist einfach eine Mischung aus D2 und Eq1 Elementen verpackt in eine Komikgrafik, viel Kapital und eine unglaubliche PR (vgl. Make Love, not Warcraft). 

EVE Online:

Zocke ich, es ist jedoch vom Setting her sehr eintönig die Kämpfe (PvE) sind einfach zu wenig fordernd, anspruchsvoll. Man kämpft halt eher gegen Massen anstatt mal so einen richtigen Oberboss vor sich zu haben. Besonders fehlt der Avatar - das erschwert die virtuelle Bindung zum Charakter (Schiff) enorm. Dennoch an Komplexität ist das Ding nicht zu überbieten und eine angehme Abwechslung zu all den 0815 Spielen.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Taming dauert Jahre (selbst mit GGS), da haste recht, alle anderen Skills gehen aber fix. Zumindest in meiner Erinnerung. Ist schon so lange her, dass ich einen Char hochgezogen hab.



Es gibt da in der Tat wirklich mehrere Faktoren.
Manche Skills wie z.B. Meditation trainiert niemand weil der Skill praktisch nebenher steigt. Andere Skills waren problematisch durch den Resourcenverbrauch wie z.B. Magery oder Blacksmithing. Wer hier sich durch bereits angehäuftes Gold sich die Resourcen einfach kaufen konnte hatte ganz klar Vorteile.
Dann wiederum gab es "Tricks" für manche Skills. z.B. konnte man Detect Hidden in einer Minute lernen wenn man einfach einen Haufen getrappter Kisten auf den Boden legte und dann den SKill anwandte.
Und dann ist da natürlich noch der Makro Faktor. Gewisse Skills wie z.B. Hiding liessen sich recht gut AFK per Makro trainieren, mit Animal Taming geht das nicht.
Deswegen ist Taming unter anderem auch ein eher harter Skill.

Aber durch das Fehlen von Levels war es auch nicht unbedingt so wichtig voll ausgeskillt zu sein. Einen Drachen konnte man ab ca 94 Taming zähmen und schon vorher übertragen bekommen. Damit war man z.B. im PvE mächtiger als ein vollausgeskillter Warrior.

Dafür haben z.B. meine Mitspieler die Magier werden wollten erstmal Schwertkampf geübt weil es einfach schneller und billiger ging. Später wurde der Skill dann zugunsten der Mage Skills gedroppt.


btw.: Ich sehe grade mein tamer braucht noch 0.5 Wrestling auf GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Dafür hab ich Taming auf 120).
/edit: nun noch 0.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (1. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um mal zum Ursprungsthema zu kommen:
> 
> Was mir auch auffällt, ist dass die neuen MMO's viele Sachen vereinfachen. Damit meine ich nicht die "Schwere" des Spiels sondern die Komplexität.
> 
> ...


Ich kann da nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, da ich UO selber nie gespielt habe, aber wenn ich das lese kann ich nur sagen na _Gott sei Dank_ ist es heute so wie es ist und nicht mehr so wie bei UO. Das wäre mir viel zu viel Rumgegurke um mein Equip reparieren zu lassen. Und einer wildfremden Person meine Ausrüstung anzuvertrauen käme erstrecht nicht in Frage, egal wie gut der Ruf ist. Gibt auch bei ebay viele Händler mit vermeintlich gutem Ruf, die trotzdem hin und wieder die Leute abziehen. Fällt bei den sonst so vielen guten Bewertungen ja eh nicht auf. *hust*

Mir ist WoW persönlich auch einen Tick zu simpel was Charakterentwicklung und Crafting angeht. Das stark abgeschwächte DeathPenalty und den kaum vorhandenen Gruppen*zwang* (wenn man unbedingt Gruppen will gibt's ja genug Content in WoW, so ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht) kann man als Non-Masochist dagegen nur befürworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bakual schrieb:


> Der Trend geht auch dahin dass man in nem MMORPG unbedingt den Maxlevel problemlos auch solo erreichen können muss. Ansonsten ist das Game abgeschrieben.
> Das ist eine Erscheinung die man auch im richtigen Leben beobachten kann und nu sich auch im Game niederschlägt. *Die Frage ist dann aber schon berechtigt wozu man dann unbedingt ein MMO braucht und nicht gleich nen Offlinespiel nimmt
> 
> 
> ...


Na, schau dir doch an, was sich heutzutage alles RPG schimpfen darf. Das ist fast nur noch stupides Hack'n'Slay, von der RPG-Seele eines Baldur's Gate 2 oder Planescape Torment fehlt jede Spur. Da bieten WoW oder HdRO traurigerweise noch eher "RPG-Feeling" an als diese verkümmerten Solo-Ableger, die auf den Markt geschleudert werden. Desweiteren werden MMORPGs ständig weiterentwickelt und mit neuem Content versehen. Kann auch mal faszninierend sein mitzuverfolgen, wie sich so ein MMO über die Jahre hinweg entwickelt. Sowas kennt man von Solo-Spielen gar nicht. Bei WoW fühl ich mich aufgrund der riesengroßen, abwechslungsreichen Welt und des sehr edlen Contents so wohl wie bei den Solo-RPGs seit Jahren nicht mehr. Und das nicht primär wegen des Gruppenspiels, wobei man selbst bei WoW auf nette, hilfsbereite Mitspieler trifft, wenn's drauf ankommt.^^ Aber Gruppenzwang kann ich mal absolut nicht abhaben, von daher WoW ahoi *beide Daumen rauf*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, da ich UO selber nie gespielt habe, aber wenn ich das lese kann ich nur sagen na _Gott sei Dank_ ist es heute so wie es ist und nicht mehr so wie bei UO. Das wäre mir viel zu viel Rumgegurke um mein Equip reparieren zu lassen. Und einer wildfremden Person meine Ausrüstung anzuvertrauen käme erstrecht nicht in Frage, egal wie gut der Ruf ist. Gibt auch bei ebay viele Händler mit vermeintlich gutem Ruf, die trotzdem hin und wieder die Leute abziehen. Fällt bei den sonst so vielen guten Bewertungen ja eh nicht auf. *hust*



Man könnte dem entgegnen, dass diese Einstellung von WoW geprägt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst, du vergisst, dass Betrügereien beiden Seiten zum Nachteil gereichen. Denn jemand der sich durch Betrug den Ruf versaut, wird bald selber keine Hilfe mehr finden oder selbst betrogen werden. Und in einer Spielwelt, in der man auf Multiplayer angewiesen ist, steht man dann vor einer Sackgasse.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.



> Mir ist WoW persönlich auch einen Tick zu simpel was Charakterentwicklung und Crafting angeht.



Das sehe ich prinzipiell genauso. Wobei "ein Tick zu simpel" für mich eher eine Untertreibung wäre. Wenn WoW komplexer wäre, dann könnte man sagen, dass die hohen Spielerzahlen durch tolles Gamedesign verdient wären. Aber andererseits wären sie wohl nie so hoch geworden, wenn nicht der letzte Affe dieses Spiel beherrschen könnte.

WoWs Schwäche ist nicht die Welt, sondern die mangelnden Möglichkeiten der Entfaltung INNERHALB dieser Welt. Was schon da ist, ist größtenteils schön und gut, aber deutlich zu wenig und zu einfach.



> Das stark abgeschwächte DeathPenalty und den kaum vorhandenen Gruppen*zwang* (wenn man unbedingt Gruppen will gibt's ja genug Content in WoW, so ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht) kann man als Non-Masochist dagegen nur befürworten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn sowas wie die WoW-Community dabei raus kommt, wenn man solche Vereinfachungen implementiert, dann werd ich freiwillig Masochist. Das tut nicht so weh, wie sich tagtäglich mit dem sozialen Bodensatz rumschlagen zu müssen, der in diesem Spiel den Ton angibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Na, schau dir doch an, was sich heutzutage alles RPG schimpfen darf. Das ist fast nur noch stupides Hack'n'Slay, von der RPG-Seele eines Baldur's Gate 2 oder Planescape Torment fehlt jede Spur. Da bieten WoW oder HdRO traurigerweise noch eher "RPG-Feeling" an als diese verkümmerten Solo-Ableger, die auf den Markt geschleudert werden. Desweiteren werden MMORPGs ständig weiterentwickelt und mit neuem Content versehen. Kann auch mal faszninierend sein mitzuverfolgen, wie sich so ein MMO über die Jahre hinweg entwickelt. Sowas kennt man von Solo-Spielen gar nicht. Bei WoW fühl ich mich aufgrund der riesengroßen, abwechslungsreichen Welt und des sehr edlen Contents so wohl wie bei den Solo-RPGs seit Jahren nicht mehr. Und das nicht primär wegen des Gruppenspiels, wobei man selbst bei WoW auf nette, hilfsbereite Mitspieler trifft, wenn's drauf ankommt.^^ Aber Gruppenzwang kann ich mal absolut nicht abhaben, von daher WoW ahoi *beide Daumen rauf*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast 100% Zustimmung. Wobei WoW auch nicht besser ist, wenn man mal hinter die Verpackung sieht. Das ganze Spiel basiert auf Prinzipien, die auch ein Grundschüler hätte entwerfen können, genau wie viele moderne Solo-RPGs.


----------



## Tja (2. März 2008)

Stimme Dir vollkommen zu. Selbst mit 70 gibt es Spieler, welche ihre Klassen hinten und vorne nicht beherrschen - weil sie es scheinbar während der lvlphase nie richtig gelernt haben, ist zwar schade - aber das logische Resultat eines solch einfachen Spieles. Durch den Wegfall der Zugangsquests, werden solche Leute demnächst in BT, Hyal & Co. zu finden sein...

Gruppenzwang:
Es ist nunmal ein MMORPG und da sollte man in einer Gruppe schneller vorankommen - derzeit ist es so, daß man durch stupides Questen schneller lvlt und das kann doch nicht der Sinn eines Gruppenspiels sein?

In Everquest 2 hat man das auch deutlich gesehen, je einfacher das Spiel wurde, desto unbrauchbarer, schlechter wurde der Nachwuchs. Vanguard wird über kurz oder lang ähnlich aussehen, unglaublich was da im offiziellen Forum los ist.

@ Tikume:

Das war aber nicht die effektivste Möglichkeit. Am effektivsten war es sich einen ausgeskillten Krieger hochzuziehen (ging Dank UOAssist) extrem schnell und mit dem dann die Kohle für etliche K Magier-Reagenzen anschaffen. Magie-Resi skillen ab zu den Lichs, Heiler mitnehmen und ab 85 zu den Drachen.

UO mit Endgame Content einer 3D Grafik und schicken Items wäre heute wohl ein Kassenschlager.


----------



## Tikume (2. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, da ich UO selber nie gespielt habe, aber wenn ich das lese kann ich nur sagen na _Gott sei Dank_ ist es heute so wie es ist und nicht mehr so wie bei UO. Das wäre mir viel zu viel Rumgegurke um mein Equip reparieren zu lassen. Und einer wildfremden Person meine Ausrüstung anzuvertrauen käme erstrecht nicht in Frage, egal wie gut der Ruf ist. Gibt auch bei ebay viele Händler mit vermeintlich gutem Ruf, die trotzdem hin und wieder die Leute abziehen. Fällt bei den sonst so vielen guten Bewertungen ja eh nicht auf. *hust*



Und was machst Du in Wow? Du gurkst stundenlang rum um deinen Ruf irgendwo hochzugrinden, du wartest ewig bis Du eine miese Instanzgruppe bekommst und dann deine Zeit vergeudest indem Du dich mit Leuten die du nicht kennst über die letzten 15 wipes oder das Loot zu streiten.
Irgendwann verbringst Du dann deine Zeit mit ein paar leuten mehr regelmäßig Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat in einem Raid und wartest darauf dass Du irgendwann auch mal ein Item bekommst.

Erwähnte ich schon dass Equip in UO einfach Verbrauchsgut war? Der Kram ging auch von selber kaputt und ein simples Schwert hätte niemand über Ebay verscheuert weil es einfach zu simpel zu ersetzen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2008)

Lol@tikume

sorry, aber da hab ich meine grindkurve wohl in anderer Erinnerung oder ich spiele einfach nur effektiver als andere. Ruf kriegt man extrem schnell. Also 2 Tage gefarmt für Konsortium wohlwollend bis ehrfürchtig. mit etwas Musik oder Fernsehn im Hintergrund nicht nervig, auch dank Gildenchat (also effektive Farmzeit vllt 4h).
Items? Sry, wen Randomgrps nerven, der geht eben mit Gilde^^. Man farmt Instanzen schön shcnell ab und um Items geibts bei uns auch während des Raids kein Streot. DKP bestimmen nur indirekt wer den Loot kriegt, hat einer echten bedarf auf ein item, das ihn richtig anch vorne bringt, dann kriegt er es auch, nur wenn dies bei keinem zutrifft entscheiden DKP.
Und mal ehrlich:


> Erwähnte ich schon dass Equip in UO einfach Verbrauchsgut war? Der Kram ging auch von selber kaputt und ein simples Schwert hätte niemand über Ebay verscheuert weil es einfach zu simpel zu ersetzen war


Sagt doch nix aus. Dann war es eben bei UO so, das alles wertlos war, bei WoW ist es das nicht. Wenn man mir hier mein Zeug klaut haut das eben recht tief rein, denn ich kann es mir ncith neu beim Vendor kaufen. Ich weiß nicht warum man das vergleicht? Sind doch 2 verschiedene Systeme und mal ehrlich, ich finds ganz toll, das man auch sieht, wofür ich mir den A*sch aufgerissen hab und ich eben nicht so aussehe wie jeder 0-8-15 Spieler


----------



## Virikas (3. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Lol@tikume
> 
> sorry, aber da hab ich meine grindkurve wohl in anderer Erinnerung oder ich spiele einfach nur effektiver als andere. Ruf kriegt man extrem schnell. Also 2 Tage gefarmt für Konsortium wohlwollend bis ehrfürchtig. mit etwas Musik oder Fernsehn im Hintergrund nicht nervig, auch dank Gildenchat (also effektive Farmzeit vllt 4h).
> Items? Sry, wen Randomgrps nerven, der geht eben mit Gilde^^. Man farmt Instanzen schön shcnell ab und um Items geibts bei uns auch während des Raids kein Streot. DKP bestimmen nur indirekt wer den Loot kriegt, hat einer echten bedarf auf ein item, das ihn richtig anch vorne bringt, dann kriegt er es auch, nur wenn dies bei keinem zutrifft entscheiden DKP.
> ...


Naja, wenn ich mir überlege wie oft und wie häufig ich in bestimmten Instanzen war um den Ruf bei bestimmten Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen könnte ich im Nachhinein kotzen. Konsortium habe ich ebenfalls von wohlwollend auf ehrfürchtig gefarmt und kann sagen, dass es bei mir deutlich länger als 4h ging obwohl mein Ele farmtechnisch doch ein sehr hohes Tempo an den Tag legte. 

Und was die Items anbelangt trifft das den Nagel doch sehr gut. In UO waren die Items Nebensache und somit verwendete man seine Zeit anders als Items nachzujagen, was nunmal der Hauptbestandteil von WoW ist. Gerade der Hauptbestandteil von WoW ist aber meiner Meinung nach mit BC nun endgültig den Bach herunter gegangen. Standardfarbe ist schon lila, den Arsch aufreissen muss man sich eigentlich nirgends mehr. Selbst der grösste Volltrottel kann doch schon komplett lila rumlaufen, solange er nur die Qualität aufweisen kann stumpfsinnig den gleichen Content abzufarmen wofür man ungefähr die Intelligenz eines Schimpansen aufweisen muss. In meinen Augen kriegt Blizzard den Spagat zwischen Gelegenheitsspielern und Vielspielern immer weniger in den Griff. Abgesehen davon wird eh "bald" das nächste Addon kommen. Dank Itemwipe kann man eigentlich auch direkt ein neues Spiel anfangen. Denn übernehmen aus BC kann man ja eigentlich nichts, der Charakter könnte genauso gut ein nackter Level 70 Charakter sein. Die alten Fraktionen sind voraussichtlich nichts mehr wert, das Equip ist nichts mehr wert und sonst hat man ja rein vom Charakter eigentlich nichts vorzuweisen als "alter Hase".


----------



## Lupinè (3. März 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Natürlich würden die WoW-Spieler zu Tausenden die Accounts kündigen, wenn man Epics plündern könnte. Ist halt eine ganz andere Spielmechanik. *Aber warum nicht wenigstens anderen Kram lootbar machen? z.B. Pots, Flasks, Bufffood, Bandagen etc.?*



Ganz einfach, weil ich mir auch dafür den A***** aufgerissen habe, um das Zeug zu kaufen oder es mühseelig herzustellen, indem ich stundenlang durch die Welt gerannt bin und die ganzen Materialien gefarmt habe.

Das ist es worum es in WoW eben geht, farmen und Equip.
Es wird kein Wert mehr darauf gelegt Gruppen zu finden und durch sie etwas zu erreichen, sondern derjenige zu sein, der am besten equipt ist, die meiste Kohle hat und dann noch das beste Mount(Reit- oder Flugtier) zu haben.
WoW ist ein auf Statussymbolen aufbauendes Game, und darin sehe ich auch den Grund für die ganzen "Kiddies".
Ich denke ein erwachsener Mensch(Kiddies ist nicht gleich Kind, sondern einfach nur nicht reif) ist stolzer darauf, welchen Ruf er hat und was er zusammen mit anderen erreicht hat, anstatt darauf welcher Loot gerade abgefallen ist als er den Mob da drüben alleine gekillt hat, weil er ja ach so IMBA ist.

Ich habe keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit anderen MMO's, was ich sehr schade finde, doch lese ich aus den gesamten Threads hier, dass auch ich mal über meinen Tellerrand hinaussehen sollte und etwas anderes ausprobieren sollte.


In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


----------



## Tja (3. März 2008)

Die "Itemjagd" hat sicher nicht WoW erfunden. Da gab es vorher ein gewisses EQ1 von dem heute noch etliche schwärmen (auch ich). Gut, es gab keine übergroßen Schultern brennende Helme etc...die Waffen mit den netten Effekten droppten auch nur in den härtesten Zonen - man war stolz darauf die Zone erreicht und später gesäubert zu haben, die Ausrüstung war natürlich das Tüpfelchen auf dem I und wurde gebraucht, um in nächsten Gebiet bestehen zu können, das nannte sich "Raid-Progression" und war extrem motivierend. Für die lange Zeit beste ingame Waffe habe ich damals 1800 DKP hingelegt, ich war extrem stolz darauf - aber noch viel stolzer auf die Leistung der Gilde als gesamtes.

WoW basiert zwar auch auf der Itemjagd, aber auf einer ganz anderen Ebene. Dort geht es zwar auch um epische Gegenstände, diese sind mittlerweile aber so einfach zu erreichen, daß der Sonderstatus bzw. das Gefühl etwas besonderes zu haben, nach und nach verloren geht (vgl. 2.4)

Lupine, Pymonte:

Natürlich will niemand seine hart erarbeitete Gear einfach so an einen PvPler verlieren. Nur gab es in UO keine hart erarbeitete Gear - die Rüstung verlor haltbar und war irgendwann vollkommen kaputt - wurde sie halt neu gekauft - sowas wie epische Gegenstände, Endgame gab es in UO nicht, leider.

bezüglich Spaghat:

Ich sehe da ein ernsthaftes Problem im PvP > PvE Segment. Ich kann nach wie vor nicht verstehen, weshalb PvP Änderungen auch das PvE betreffen müssen? Sollte doch machbar sein, eine Fähigkeit im PvP abzuischwächen aber im Pve UNANGETASTET zu lassen?

WoW legt die Latte für Gelegenheitsspieler halt derart niedrig an, dass sich immer mehr Vielspieler denken, wozu reinhängen? Ganz ehrlich ich kanns verstehen. Mit 2.4 wird der epische Aufwand durch heroische Marken trivialisiert, mit WotLK ist der ganze Ruf, Item und sonstiges aus BC nichts mehr wert und das ist ein enormer Fehler. Blizzard vernichtet sich so selbst tollen Content und macht das Spiel damit kleiner.

Gesellschaften & TS:

Ich denke TS, ist v.a. fürs pvp geeignet aber pve ging und wird auch immer ohne gehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (3. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> bezüglich Spaghat:
> 
> Ich sehe da ein ernsthaftes Problem im PvP > PvE Segment. Ich kann nach wie vor nicht verstehen, weshalb PvP Änderungen auch das PvE betreffen müssen? Sollte doch machbar sein, eine Fähigkeit im PvP abzuischwächen aber im Pve UNANGETASTET zu lassen?



Ironischerweise war es gerade Blizzard, die es in Diablo 2 schon besser gemacht haben als in WoW: Skills wirkten gegen Spieler einfach anders, als gegen Mobs. Fertig, im PvE bleibt alles wie gewohnt und im PvP können sie alle Änderungen durchprügeln, die sie für nötig halten. Frage mich, wieso das nicht nochmal gemacht wird, wo gerade WoW am Spagat zwischen PvP und PvE zu scheitern droht.

Zum Thema TS: Ich denke mehr als "Auch Nihilum nutzt kein TS" braucht man hier nicht zu sagen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (4. März 2008)

Dann sollten sie das mal schnell auch in WoW umsetzen..Denn so wie es derzeit aussieht, scheitern sie am diesem Spagahat. 

bezüglich TS

So siehts aus, bin mir auch sicher dass D&T ohne auskommt.


----------



## Drakonis (4. März 2008)

> So siehts aus, bin mir auch sicher dass D&T ohne auskommt.



Worauf begründet sich deine Vermutung?

ne mal im ernst, vielleicht benutzen sie kein ts, dafür aber ventrilo, skype oder was anderes.

früher habe ich auch kein ts gebraucht, aber jetzt finde ich es unverzichtbar mit den leuten zu sprechen mit denen man spielt. es ist einfacher als alles mühselig zu tippen und persönlicher.

einen raid zu koordinieren ohne ts ist sicher möglich, aber warum es sich so kompliziert machen?


----------



## Tja (4. März 2008)

Meine Vermutung beruht auf einigen stage6 Videos, welche ich von denen gesehen habe. Und da wurden die Kommandos sehr wohl ingame durchgegeben.

Ich muß Dir ganz offen sagen, einen erfolgreichen Raid mit TS zu organisieren ist weitaus schwieriger, als ohne, weshalb?

Ingame kannst du das Geschriebene nochmal überprüfen, ausbessern etc...Im TS hingegen nicht. Bei den ganzen Wow-Kiddies bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, welche ohne TS auskommen.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung beruht auf einigen stage6 Videos, welche ich von denen gesehen habe. Und da wurden die Kommandos sehr wohl ingame durchgegeben.
> 
> Ich muß Dir ganz offen sagen, einen erfolgreichen Raid mit TS zu organisieren ist weitaus schwieriger, als ohne, weshalb?
> 
> Ingame kannst du das Geschriebene nochmal überprüfen, ausbessern etc...Im TS hingegen nicht. Bei den ganzen Wow-Kiddies bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, welche ohne TS auskommen.



Mal davon abgesehen, dass im TS jeder Horst dazwischenlabern kann, auch wenn der Raidleiter ne Taktik erklären will. Ich weiß, es gibt Mittel dagegen, aber das hat mir seinerzeit meinen ersten echten Raid versaut, wollte das deshalb nur mal angemerkt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2008)

ja, andererseits: erkläre mal eine 3 Seiten lange Bosserklärung via Chat der nach 225 zeichen aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ventrilo entspannt zw. den Bossen sehr und während des Bosskamfs/Erklärung ist eh Funkstille bei uns. Nach BossTRYs wird natürlich auch rege analysiert auch hier würde einiges im chat untergehen, da wir fats alle zahlendreher und statistikschwärzer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn da jeder seine Meinung niederschreibt würden schnell die gleichen Sachen mehrmals UND andere Sachen aus dem Chat gedrängt werden.
So kann einer etwas zum thema sagen und 20 pflichten ihm bei und 4 sind dagegen. Oder so ähnl.

Sicherlich kann TS/Vent nervig sein mit den falschen Leuten und notwenig ist es nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt es ist komfort auf den ich nicht verzichten möchte. Manchmal kann eine kleine Ansage wie: "Heilt ihn, HEILT IHN, HEILT IHN!!! rezzt ihn..." ganz lustig sein bei einem FirstTry und die Stimmung wieder über 0 heben. Außerdem habe ich nicht immer alles im Blick. Einmal etwas unaufmerksam kann so durch eine kleines: "Monte, nicht pennen!" besser behoben werden als vllt ne Textzeile die ich in so einem Zustand eh überlese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und man kann mir sagen was man will, wenn Verwandte aufgebracht das Zimmer stürmen, Freunde anrufen oder sonst etwas passiert ist JEDER abgelenkt ... oder es ist ihm egal, was meines erachtens aber schlimmer anstatt besser ist^^)


----------



## Deathcrusher (5. März 2008)

Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen, war sehr interesannt mal was über UO zu erfahren.
Ich persönlich hab mit GW angefangen und bin dann zu WoW gewechselt. GW is nochmal ein vollkommen anderes Spielprizip, da geht es eher um Skill, ausprobieren und alle Klassen spielen können um im PvP bestehen zu können, weniger um Items.

Zum Thema:

Ich hoffe für die Zukunft das MMOS entwickelt werden,die den eigenlichten Zweck des Genres erfüllen, nämlich Fantasy Welten zu erschaffen. Und in diesen Welten sollte dann auch jeder so leben können wie er will.
Sprich das man z.B wie in UO sein Leben vollkommen als Händler in dieser Welt sehen kann.
Das Primäre Ziel sollte wirklich in der Simulation von einer Fantasy Welt bestehen und sich nicht um Items drehen. Die Möglichkeiten das umzusezten wären denk ich riesig groß, denn grade die spielerische Freiheit sollte doch der eigentliche Kern eines MMOS sein. So nach dem Motto. Ich logg mich ein was mach ich heute, will ich ein Abenteuer in einem Dungeon erleben, mich eher um meinen Laden kümmern oder mich doch am Feldzug gegen die feindliche Fraktion beteiligen.

Die heutigen MMos erfüllen diesen Anspruch nicht. WAR wird denk ich ein tolles Aktion betontes PvP spiel.
Bei AOC muss sich zeigen ob es gegen Ende doch nur den Instanz/item wahn von WoW kopiert oder sich ähnlich wie War aufs Aktionreiche PvP versteift.

Ich hab damals Gothic und Morrowind geliebt, einfach weil die Freiheit entsprechend groß war.

Die MMOs die ich gespielt hab waren sind zwar gut erfüllen aber dieses Bedürfniss nicht vollkommen.
Guild Wars ist ein sehr gutes KooP bzw Fantasy PvP Spiel.
WoW ist ein Spiel das auf den Sammlertrieb setzt und mich deswegen selbst als nicht raidender Casual bei der Stange hält.

So viel dazu.

Wie sich die MMos in Zukunft entwickeln werden liegt vor allem daran was die Spieler von ihnen erwarten. Ich denke auf kurz oder lang werden rein Itembasierte Spiele wie WoW eher den kürzeren ziehen, weil das auf die dauer einfach zu langweilig wird.

Dennoch muss ein MMO immer den Anspruch haben eine möglichst breite Masse zu ereichen. Vom 10 stunden arbeitenden überstünden schiebenden Familienvater der am Feierabend mal für 1 1/2 stunden entspannen will, bis hin zum arbeitlosen der täglich 15 stunden zoggen will.

Dabei muss ein Spiel grade in den ersten Stunden begeistern und zugänglich sein. Später darf dann gern der  Schwierigkeitsgrad anziehen. (ich denke vollkommen offenes PVP mit Exp loot verlust ist da weniger hilfreich). 

Ein MMO muss sowohl Solo Contend als auch Gruppenconted bieten.
Denn schließlich ist ja auch eine Fantasy Welt und kein zwangsgruppenspiel. Ein Argument das hier desöfteren gebracht wurde. In einem Gruppenspiel wie ein MMO solle man genau dieses tun. Den muss ich wiedersprechen ich verbringe 80% meines onlinelebens solo. Warum spiele ich kein offline spiel. Ganz einfach weil ich es liebe in dieser Welt zu leben, die möglichkeit zu haben anderen Spielern zu begegnen, und mit ihnen wenn ich will zu interagieren, zu spielen oder gegen sie zu kämpfen, das machts wirklich spannender als ein offline spiel.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich dieses "Genre mit Potential" noch entwickeln wird. Ich freu mich auf War wegen des PVPs, auf Aoc wegen der schönen Grafik und der Mount kämpfe. Mal sehen was sonst noch so kommt.


----------



## Archpriest (5. März 2008)

Ich habe zwar noch kein ganzes Jahr Erfahrung im Bereich MMORPG, habe aber zuvor von 2000 bis 2006/07 Starcraft: Broodwar gespielt. Ich habe fast 7 Jahre entwicklung der Online-Community erlebt. Ich möchte ein paar Dinge verallgemeinern, die mir aufgefallen sind:
 - Flamer werden mehr
 - Jeder fühlt sich sofort angegriffen
 - Das "Wir-Gefühl" fehlt
 - Zum teil nur noch Kinder unterwegs, und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Nachts um 3 eine 12-Jährige durchs Kloster ziehen, obwohl sie am nächsten Tag eine Klassenarbeit schreibt [(hallo? gehts noch?) Ich muss dazu sagen, das sie uns/mir das erst gesagt hat, als wir bereits durch waren. Ich hatte Urlaub in der Woche und es war auch Ferienzeit...naja...nehme seitdem keinen unter 16 mehr mit irgendwohin wenn es später als 0 Uhr ist]
 - Respekt? Naja...man kann vielleicht von virtuellem Respekt sprechen, aber den hat man leicht. Aber wirklicher, echter Respekt...bis ich den vor jemadem habe dauert das. Dazu muss ich die entsprechende Person kennen...wenigstens aus dem Gildenchat und dem Teamspeak.

Ich würde gerne noch soviel zu diesem Thema schreiben, aber im Endeffekt lesen es nur ein paar wenige Personen. Und über die Hälfte von denen hat das nach 1-2 Tagen eh schon wieder vergessen.

Ich denke, es gibt noch eine Menge Leute die so denken wie ich. Und genau diese Leute wissen, wie dieser Beitrag weitergehen würde...genau diese Leute wissen, wie es vor 8 Jahren war, wie es sich entwickelt hat und wie es heute ist. Aber genau diese Leute wissen auch, das sich aufregen nicht lohnt, da die Online-Welten viel zu schnell vergehen und der Ärger von gestern heute sowieso nicht mehr relevant ist.

Flamer...Kinder...Idioten...es wird sie immer geben. Das wissen wir. Das akzeptieren wir. Das macht uns nichts mehr. Weil wir Spaß am Spiel wollen, einen festen Kreis von Allys haben aus denen sich so manches mal ein Freund entwickelt hat....und vorallem, weil wir mittlerweile Erwachsen geworden sind.

In diesem Sinne
Bleibt euch selber treu und regt euch nicht auf. Die virtuelle Welt ist sowieso so dermaßen vergänglich...

Liebe Grüße
Arch


----------



## Kalvasflam (5. März 2008)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen, war sehr interesannt mal was über UO zu erfahren.
> Ich persönlich hab mit GW angefangen und bin dann zu WoW gewechselt. GW is nochmal ein vollkommen anderes Spielprizip, da geht es eher um Skill, ausprobieren und alle Klassen spielen können um im PvP bestehen zu können, weniger um Items.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Ich denke, UO könnte genau das richtige für Dich sein. Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen, zieh dir den Client runter (gibts kostenlos, ein wenig googlen) und probiers einfach mal auf einem Freeshard (z. B. Defiance). Aber Vorsicht: Es gibt da niemanden, der dir sagt, was du wo wann und wie tun musst. Das musst du schon selber rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle anderen sollen dann einfach bei WoW bleiben. Ist sicher für Euch das beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Aber ich finde vom gesammten Niveau ist WoW nicht so schlimm wie GW. GW sind viel mehr kleine Kiddy´s die rumflamen !!! Aber in anderen Games genere geht es auch respektlos zu. Beispiel 16 Uhr Nachmittags auf einem Puplic Server bei CSS ^^. Ich finde wo die Spieler sich noch gut und respektvoll behandeln, sind bei den Strategie Spielen. Ich habe noch nie bei WiC oder WC3 oder Act of War einen rumflamen sehn. Also ich zumindest, und hab es eine zeitlang sehr sehr intensiv gezockt. Vorallem WC3


----------



## Rojan (5. März 2008)

Ich hab mir den Thread mal durchgelesen und verstehe alle soweit, nur eins find ich ein bisschen schade: Es entsteht hier das Bild als seien alle WoW-Spieler degenerierte Spacken ohne Leben, Freunde und Intellekt. Den brauchen sie aber auch nicht, weil WoW sowieso ein Spiel für Dumme ist und jede Laborratte Endgame-Items abstauben kann.

Das ist falsch.

Sind wir mal ehrlich: WoW ist kein MMO*RPG*, es ist eher eine Art Diablo in 3D. Der Einstieg ins Spiel ist kinderleicht, nicht zuletzt wegen dem optimalen Interface (einsteigerfreundlich, übersichtlich, selbsterklärend...hab kein MMO gesehen das nur ansatzweise so ein gutes Interface von Haus aus dabei hat) und der selbsterklärenden Bedienung. 
WoW reisst mich nich in ne Fantasywelt in der ich von heldenhaften Taten und Jungfrauen träumen kann, das ist aber auch keine Erwartung die ich an dieses Spiel stelle. Für abschweifende und komplexe atmosphärische Spiele greif ich lieber ins Regal mit den Solospielen, was imho auch mehr Sinn macht als den ultimativen RPG Kick in nem MMO zu suchen.
Der Anspruch an WoW ist nicht "geringer", er ist nur anders. Was mich persönlich vom 08/15 Casual unterscheidet ist der Taschenrechner und die 50 Notizzettel mit Formeln die neben meinem Notebook liegen. Der Reiz, für mich liegt darin die Spielmechanik zu kennen und bestmöglich zu nutzen, auch wenn das bedeutet verschiedene Itemsets durchzurechnen um zu vergleichen. Mein Lieblingsaspekt an WoW ist das Theorycrafting.

Ich persönlich hab eigtl keine Probleme mit seltsamen "kiddie" Umgangsformen in WoW. Mit Fremden die komisch drauf sind rede ich einfach nicht. Im 25er Raid interssiert mich auch nicht ob mich jeder höflich begrüßt und mir einen schönen Tag wünscht, ich will reingehen und Content "bezwingen". Das da im TS Wörter/Sätze wie "Aja pass doch auf du Aff" gehört für mich einfach dazu. Schließlich hat man unter echten Kumpels auch nen derberen Umgangston, warum also auch nicht unter Leuten mit denen man schon Monate zusammenspielt?

Ich bin auch kein großer Fan vom Itemfarmen, meine Grundmotivation das Spiel zu spielen beruht auch nicht darauf, um Himmels willen. Das Problem ist, das man mittlerweile viele Leute kennen und mögen gelernt hat, auch außerhalb von Azeroth. Und es macht einfach Laune mit diesen Leuten den Spielinhalt zu erleben, dabei ist es zweitrangig wie qualitativ hochwertig dieser ist. 

Ich hab schon ein paar Alternativen ausprobiert wenn ich mal Lust auf ein bisschen Abwechslung hatte, aber so der richtige Kracher war irgendwie nicht dabei. Lotro spielt sich im Tutorial wirklich angenehm, aber kurz darauf hab ich die Krise gekriegt. Das Interface ist einfach sauschlecht konzipiert, unübersichtlich und macht mich wahnsinnig. Dazu noch die HdR Thematik (die ich sowieso nicht mag) und die mangelhaften Questtexte. "Hi ich bin hier neu"-Hilfestellung wie bling-bling Questgegestände zum looten fand ich auch nur urschlecht.
SWG fand ich toll, aber viel zu statisch. Irgendwie scheint Statik und Lieblosigkeit bei Animationen ein generelles Problem von SOE zu sein.
UO ist wirklich ein Klasse Spiel, konzeptionell ein Meisterwerk. Die Grafik lässt sich überleben, eigentlich ist es noch immer spielenswert. Leider lassen sich zu wenig Freunde dafür begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hauste


----------



## Deathcrusher (5. März 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Ich denke, UO könnte genau das richtige für Dich sein. Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen, zieh dir den Client runter (gibts kostenlos, ein wenig googlen) und probiers einfach mal auf einem Freeshard (z. B. Defiance). Aber Vorsicht: Es gibt da niemanden, der dir sagt, was du wo wann und wie tun musst. Das musst du schon selber rausfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werds mir mal anschauen, einfach ums mal gesehen zu haben. Hab eben gelesen das man es ganz einfach ziehen kann und dann auf nem freeshard anfangen kann.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ja, andererseits: erkläre mal eine 3 Seiten lange Bosserklärung via Chat der nach 225 zeichen aufhört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu möchte ich nur anmerken, dass IMO der Raidleiter seine "Schäfchen" bereits nach Hause schicken kann, wenn er in der Instanz eine komplette Bosstaktik von Null auf erklären muss. Der komplette Raid sollte die Taktik vorher auf einem der zahlreichen Internetportale rausgesucht und wenigstens überflogen haben, damit nur noch Detailfragen geklärt werden müssen.

Das ist, obwohl es Zeit kostet, letztendlich wesentlich angenehmer, als endlos zu wipen und den Raid damit unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen. Ich les mich lieber ne Stunde ein, als dass ich hinterher fünf Stunden in Kara verbringe und trotzdem nicht an Aran vorbeikomme (und ja, das zweifelhafte Vergnügen hatte ich schon).


----------



## Tja (6. März 2008)

Raidleiter =! Kindergartenleiter

Ein gewisses Maß an Selbstdisiziplin (Mitdenken, Informationen auswerten/einholen) sollte man von einem Raidspieler fordern wenn nicht sogar verlangen können.

Das neu hinzugestossene natürlich erstmal eingeführt werden, versteht sich von selbst.

Beim Kampf auf Server/Worldwide werden dann eben nur die nötigsten Anweisungen durchgegeben. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen einer sehr zweifelhaften Taktikbesprechung im TS - NIE MEHR


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2008)

Also ich hab glaube ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, kann auch länger sein, mir mal nen Testaccount zu DAoC geholt, war das erste MMO was ich je ausprobierte, ich war positiv überrascht als ich nach einem Tag einspielen, schon mit einer kleinen Gruppe rumgezogen bin und kräftig Monster verhauen hatte. Das war wirklich spaßig und führte auch dazu, das ich mir nach ablauf der Testphase gleich noch einen Testaccount zulegte (Von bezahlen und Game Cards war damals nicht viel hinterm Berg bei mir)

Irgendwann später kam dann Guild Wars, die Atmosphäre war... sagen wir... eigenartig... dieser exzentrische totale Gruppenzwang kam offenbar bei den Leuten, mit denen ich da zugegen war nicht gut an. Aber der Ton war doch noch anständig und ruhig.
Dann hat mich ein Freund (ja ja die bösen freunde...) auf WoW aufmerksam gemacht, gesagt getan geholt und ein wenig gezockt... weiß garnicht wann es war auf jeden fall noch vor BC... aber irgendwie war es mir wie WC3  mit Egosicht und irgendwie doch zu Singleplayer orientiert (Zumindestens war das mein Eindruck) Ich spielte bzw. spiele ab und an noch mal meinen Zwergen aufn RP Server, doch je länger WoW lief und je mehr der Preis fiel, desto rüder und ehm... gossiger wurde der Umgangston da, was mich dann doch vor einigen Wochen endgültig dazu bewegte es niederzulegen und mich auf HDRO zu stürzen, bisher muss ich sagen von der Community her war es "damals" auf jeden Fall besser als heute bzw. bei HDRO hab ich bisher nur Mittwochs morgens "Vollspaten" im OOC Channel angetroffen.

Also wie gesagt, von meinem Standpunkt her kann ich nur sagen das die Community damals besser war als das was man heute sah, wobei ich zur Spielmechanik nicht viel sagen kann, weil ich damals wirklich noch Total Ahnunglos war, wie's nun mit dem Sagenumwobenen Multiplayer lief und so *gg*

Und über mehr Infos zu UO (Downloads/Server/etc.) würde ich mich auch freuen, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchsteige, auch nach googlen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (6. März 2008)

Hi.

Ultima Onlien kannst du dir zum bleistift hier runterladen:

Ultima Online Client

das hab ich dort selber vor einer Woche.

Ansonsten suchst du bei google nach dem Download. oder schaust mal bei www.uo.com dort kannst du dir auch nen 14tage trail holen.

die alternative sind freeshards. allerdings muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder fressshard gleich dem nächsten udn gleich dem orginalen UO ist. viele haben eigene systeme drauf.

Da ich selber 2 jahre admin auf einem freeshard war (bin inaktiv) und selber mit runuo gecodet habe, weis ich wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was für dich wichtig ist, falls du auf einen freeshard spielen willst. ist das patchen des clienten!!!
Wenn du uo startest wird dich der autopatcher bis auf eine version 5.0.x.x patchen. dann solltest du aufhören. wenn du dich dann weiter gehst und dich für 2d oder 3d entscheidest (weis nicht ob neustart von uo zwischendrinn notwendig) patch er dich auf version 6.0.x.x hoch und dann hast du verloren. da die meisten freeshards damit nicht kompatibel sind.

alle freeshards benutzen eigene spieldateien. manche nur eine veränderte login.cfg manche noch diverse andere, diese musst du dir auch noch besorgen und ins uo verzeichnis spielen. die meisten freeshards bieten auf ihrer hp ne installationsanleitung an, einfach mal durchlesen.


----------



## Nyak (6. März 2008)

Es sind die 'Massen', die die heutigen RPGs zu Arcade-Games verkommen lassen. Die Hersteller leisten natürlich auch einen großen Beitrag zur Verstümmelung der Community bei.
Wie sollte denn ein optimales MMORPG aussehen ? Ich habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht und fasse diese in vier Punkten zusammen:

Einen Offlinebereich, sozusagen die Heimat des Chars. Hier questet man sich durch eine tolle Geschichte und kommt mit anderen Spielern nicht in Kontakt.
Eine MMORPG-Bereich. Hier muß man aus seinem 'Heimatgebiet hinreisen und ALLES ist nur noch in Gruppen zu meistern, Quests. Instanzen und Raids.
zum PvP muss man in irgendwelche Grenzgebiete reisen. Diese Gebiete sind ein einziges BG mit Quests, instanzierten Schlachten und mehr.
Arenen muß mann tatsächlich besuchen und auch nur dort kann man sich anmelden. Evtl. benutzt man hier eine ganz andere 'Engine' für die Umsetzung.


----------



## Nagroth (6. März 2008)

Schließ mich der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Meinungen hier an. Ich denke auch das die MMORPG's die heute auf dem Markt erscheinen von den Unternehmen platziert werden, nicht deshalb auf den Markt gebracht werden weil sie ihre tolle Idee verwirklichen wollen, sondern um Profit zu machen.

Die Zeiten in denen jemand eine tolle Idee hatte und die in Form eines Spiels umsetzte, sprich programmierte sind vorbei. Ich erinner nur an Spiele wie Anstoß, Elite oder Civilization - was fast One-Man-Shows in der Enstehung waren. Damals war halt auch die Welt der Programmierer noch in "Ordnung". Heute arbeiten an einem Projekt 100-300 Leute.

Ja und auch die Ansprüche der Community haben sich gewandelt. Waren bis vor etwa 8 Jahren überwiegend die einstigen Pen&Paper Rollenspieler die Zielgruppe solcher Spiele, so hat sich das heute in den breiten Markt erstreckt. Damit haben sich die Ansprüche, Erwartungen und auch das Verhalten der Spieler gewandelt.

Auf diesen veränderten Markt reagieren die Entwicklungsstudios und Publisher seit eingen Jahren verstärkt. Zum Glück dür die einen und zum Unglück für die Anderen.
Im Großen und Ganzen sind die Spiele "flacher" geworden (Referenz EVE bzw. UO ansehen).
Dadruch das sie "flacher" geworden sind, kann auch Jeder sich in diese Spiele einarbeiten.

Am Ende zählt nicht die Qualität des Spiels, sondern wieviele Spieler dieses Spiel spielen. Zumindest gilt das für den Hersteller des Spiels.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und über mehr Infos zu UO (Downloads/Server/etc.) würde ich mich auch freuen, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchsteige, auch nach googlen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Clientdownload gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.uo.com/uoml/downloads.shtml

Bei Servern hast Du natürlich die Wahl zwischen den offiziellen Servern und Freeshards. Letztere erfordern je nach Shard Modifikationen am Client.

Bei http://uogamers.com/ findest Du unter Downloads alles was Du brauchst. das wäre einmal den Client und einmal das Tool Razor. Du startest einfach Razor mit der uogamers/Hybrid Option und dann landest Du auf dem Server.

Das war jetzt mal ein Grob-Überblick nur.


----------



## Kalvasflam (6. März 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ultima Onlien kannst du dir zum bleistift hier runterladen:
> 
> ...




Der Tipp mit dem Patchen ist entscheidend! Unbedingt beachten, sonst haste stundenlange umsonst gepatched und kannst neu installieren. 

Als Freeshard würde ich dir empfehlen, entscheide dich für einen der großen, führenden! Da kommen eigentlich nur zwei in Frage: Der größte europäische Freeshard ist Defiance (http://www.defianceuo.com/main.php). Im Forum dort bekommst du Hilfestellung jeder Art (auch ne Newbie-Section gibts da). Dort erfährst du auch, wie du dich genau einloggst. Der größte Freeshard weltweit dürfte der von Gamers sein (Hybrid, Demise?). Standort ist allerdings in den USA. Es gibt aber auch genug Europäer, die dort zocken (z.b. http://www.looters.de/). 

Ich persönlich würde dir zu Defiance raten (nicht nur weil ich dort spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die haben imho den besten Kompromiss aus "altem" UO und einigen neuen Sachen. Es sind jeden Abend mehrere Hundert Spieler on! 
Die beste Infoseite im Netz mit dem offiziellen Forum findest du hier: http://uo.stratics.com/ Wenn du dir die Mühe machst, vorab schon mal etwas quer zu lesen, wirst du schon einen Eindruck davon bekommen, wie komplex das Spiel ist und welche Möglichkeiten du hast!

Deshalb VORSICHT! UO ist kein lineares Spiel wie WoW! Du musst wirklich alleine zurecht kommen! Vieles musst du selber erlernen (auch wenn du immer andere anhauen kannst). Die Eingewöhnungszeit ist lang, sehr lang! Dafür aber wirst du, wenn du dich darauf einlässt, mit dem komplexesten, stimmigsten und - imho - besten MMORPG aller Tage belohnt! Du wirst eine Spieltiefe erfahren, wie sie auch kein modernes Singleplayer-Spiel mehr aufweisen kann (einschließlich Gothic und Oblivion). Das letzte Spiel mit vergleichbarer Spieltiefe war Ultima 7 im Jahre 1992! 

Und noch einmal VORSICHT: Sollten dir Spiele wie WoW oder LotRO im Moment Spass machen, dann überleg lieber zweimal, ob du UO antesten sollst. Denn wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du - imho - nicht mehr zurück! Du wirst immer das Gefühl haben, eingeschränkt zu sein, in deinen Möglichkeiten begrenzt. 

Wenn es mal anders ausdrückt: Spiele wie WoW sind nicht mehr als eine oberflächliche Affäre, UO könnte aber die Liebe Deines Lebens werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher (6. März 2008)

hab bei wickipedia, iris 2 gefunden, werd das mal testen, bzw razor.

Werd mal ein wenig rumprobieren.

Danke an alle für die Infos.

Wusste ja noch gar nich das es so mehr oder weniger einfach is nochmal einen Blick auf UO zu werfen. Denk mal das wird sehr interessant werden, mal auf die MMO ursprünge zu schauen^^


----------



## Drakonis (6. März 2008)

öhm, iris2 ist ein open source beta 3D-client, der wird nicht auf allen uo-shards unterstützt. eher auf den wenigsten mit custom animationen usw.

du brauchst einen encryptet clienten um auf den servern zu spielen. das übernimmt rayzor. oder du besorgst dir uo-rice. kopierst das in dein uo-verzeichnis und führst das aus, das encrypted den clienten.

ansosnten musst du mal sehen, manche shards unterstützen kein 3D-clienten dann kannst nur 2D spielen.


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2008)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem Patchen ist entscheidend! Unbedingt beachten, sonst haste stundenlange umsonst gepatched und kannst neu installieren.



Bei Hybrid kann ich aber mit meinem ganz normalem OSI-Client zugreifen. Der einzige Unterschied ist dass ich für Hybrid über Razor starte.
Ansonsten hat ja jeder Freeshard seine eigene Homepage + Forum wo man Hilfe und Anleitung zu den Besonderheiten bekommt. Wenn man sich für einen Shard entschieden hat sollte man sich dort umsehen und die ANweisungen beachten.

Zu Iris: Das ist eine ganz nette technische Demo, aber zum Spielen kann das beim besten Willen keiner benutzen.


----------



## Kalvasflam (7. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei Hybrid kann ich aber mit meinem ganz normalem OSI-Client zugreifen. Der einzige Unterschied ist dass ich für Hybrid über Razor starte.
> Ansonsten hat ja jeder Freeshard seine eigene Homepage + Forum wo man Hilfe und Anleitung zu den Besonderheiten bekommt. Wenn man sich für einen Shard entschieden hat sollte man sich dort umsehen und die ANweisungen beachten.



Ja, das stimmt. Bei Defiance klappts aber definitiv nicht mit voll gepatchter Version. Hier muss abgebrochen werden. Aber im Forum steht dazu einiges (allerdings englisch).


----------

